# newton's the goats journal



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

I kept reading all these people's journals with their interesting lives and livestock, and thought that I would never have enough to post a journal of my own without it being boring, but we'll besides that fact let's try it out!

I live on 7 acres of land only four of which are usable all year round (the other 3 only half the year due to flooding) in southern ontario; with my dad his parents his youngest sister his fiance and her mother... (so many people ). We have two dogs, both of them smaller breeds, my dog cora is a pug mix and hurcules is a dashund.
When we started out our little farming adventure we stepped into it with the mindset that we wanted to provide better food for our family! And with that we were off to the auction! And came home with what we thought were 8 laying hens, but to our suprise and dismay one of our hens started crowing a week later (no wonder becky wasn't laying). Apparently "becky" wasn't a hen, but the name stuck so becky he stays .

 Fast forward a few months later, we decided to get into bigger livestock and did our research deciding on three large English black piglets our girls were named suey, suey, and our castrated boar bacon. It took lots of time and hand taming and frustrating hours but they eventually became like full blown puppy dogs where If i wanted i could fall asleep in their pen and the worst they would do is fall asleep on top of me. They were amazing animals and as I discovered they were very smart. (We raised them to 300lb or a bit over, they were huge. Thinking of a breeding pair this next year)




When our piglets were about a month old my dad went back to the auction near us looking for some food dishes and poultry cages for selling birds later on. I happened to be babysitting at the time and suddenly got a message from my cousin who had went with him telling me not to be angry when I saw him, and didn't bother explaining why I would be angry. So later on that night I went back home to find him bottle feeding a tiny little baby goat only a few weeks old and not even weaned yet.... she was barely 9lb and honestly didn't look like she would make it.. neither of us knew how to raise a baby goat so it was a lot of trial and error (more error than not) but somehow that goat has survived
 This is her about 2 weeks after we got her she had put on around 5 lb so was looking stronger but was still pretty small.



As she grew up she eventually got too big to be in the house so one $1000 dollar fence later we had our hundred dollar goat safe and out of the house in her own little pasture. One issue we discovered was that goats are herd animals..... so back to the auction and home we came with rosco our (I think) nigerian billy (correct me if I'm wrong) 


A sweet little boy who had quite the personality, and about s month after getting him (which we should have known he was a FULL male) we noticed newton was gaining some weight and thought that she was just getting fat. We changed their food to try and discourage her getting over weight but found her belly was only getting larger. ... so my dad did some research and found there was a possiblitly she was pregnant.... and that the date she was bred around will have her dropping in the coldest month out here..   and we were nowhere close to prepared. So one homemade shed later both of them were situated quite comfortably for the winter months. But in the end we weren't able to keep rosco and had to find him a new home and newton now lives closer to our house in an old smoke shed with a fence so she can go in and out as she pleases.

Like we didn't learn our lesson with the goat, a few weeks back we brought home a young katahdin ram we named Gordon RAMsey and the next day a pair of mothers with 3 month old ewes and one katahdin barbedos cross.
When newton drops her kid she will be returned to her old enclosure baby in tow and in her pregnancy enclosure we will be setting up for more piglets, wish me luck.... it's starting to get crazy here lol.

Thanks for reading,



And did I mention my grandpas getting a cow? ...... save me I'm going to have no time to sleep! Lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 13, 2017)

Newton was a doll! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Newton was a doll! Can't wait to see her kids!


She was a fun one to raise! I'm hoping they get their dad's color but look like their mom, stature wise lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, there ya go...and it didn't even hurt a single bit, did it? Ya even included some pics, too.
I'm hooked and will be keeping up with your Journal now, too....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, there ya go...and it didn't even hurt a single bit, did it? Ya even included some pics, too.
> I'm hooked and will be keeping up with your Journal now, too....


Lol thanks, I'll try and keep it interesting lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just keep it "Real" and it will be interesting enough, because "Life" for others in other parts of the country and world is always more interesting than the same ole, same ole in their "Daily Routine". 
"Life is an Adventure" and we can always learn from another's situation....and sometimes share personal experiences that can assist them with theirs....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

So first day of the journal and I already have things to post 

My dog cora has never really officially been introduced to the sheep before, she always goes into the pasture with me but they kind of keep their distance from each other. So today I was in taking photos of my flock in the snow, so as usual they came to investigate my camera. Poor cora just happened to be sitting beside me at the time and found herself suddenly surrounded by overly curious creatures who were over four times her size  I'm glad we raised her the way we did, they were just sniffing her and when she had enough of them investigating her she made a little noise and pushed her way through the wall of sheep and went about her buisness. She's my good girl 


 


 


 

Any other dog probably would have reacted badly to that situation unless trained other wise.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 13, 2017)

Good dog, Cora!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Update I just went to go refill their water bowl since theirs was frozen and she was playing with the lambs like she would another dog running back and forth. They would charge at her playfully and she would do all these playful manuvers and then run a circle around them!  They absolutely loved it and carried on for a good 5 minutes


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 13, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Update I just went to go refill their water bowl since theirs was frozen and she was playing with the lambs like she would another dog running back and forth. They would charge at her playfully and she would do all these playful manuvers and then run a circle around them!  They absolutely loved it and carried on for a good 5 minutes



Be a bit careful with the chasing, I was sold 100lb Katahdin lambs one year that had had their tails "docked" by the family's pet rat terrier.

That said, I already love your journal! Your sheep and goats are beautiful, can't wait to read more about them (and come on Newton the actual goat, hurry up with the whole babies thing). Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

I promise I will keep an eye on her lol. She wasn't the one doing the actual chasing though . We have her trained so that she is not allowed using her mouth while playing so she boxes with her paws and uses her speed to get out of situations lol. Though I will always be careful! I'm glad you like it so far  and I'm right beside you cheering newton on all the way


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice sheep! I love the pic of Newton as a kid!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's to hoping she drops tonight... would be the perfect night for the doe code to kick in. Sopposed to have 18 inches out here with crazy winds  She has been pacing all day walking in circles and has been very vocal....  and pawing more so than usual if not tonight then hopefully tomorrow.....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice start to your journal! Thanks for sharing   So, since nobody else has "gone there" and since history tends to repeat itself, you do know that Katahdin sheep are year round breeders, right?  You also know that a lamb ewe is able to be bred as early as 3-6 months of age right?  You also know that a ram lamb becomes fertile and capable of breeding said ewes and lambs as young as 4 months of age right?  You do recall (as in; it's in progress) being stressed waiting for Newton to kid right?  Ummm... so when do you start counting days for those 5 ewes?    Chances are, given the opportunity, Gordon has already had his way with them sweet young things.  

<--for Grandpa


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Nice start to your journal! Thanks for sharing   So, since nobody else has "gone there" and since history tends to repeat itself, you do know that Katahdin sheep are year round breeders, right?  You also know that a lamb ewe is able to be bred as early as 3-6 months of age right?  You also know that a ram lamb becomes fertile and capable of breeding said ewes and lambs as young as 4 months of age right?  You do recall (as in; it's in progress) being stressed waiting for Newton to kid right?  Ummm... so when do you start counting days for those 5 ewes?    Chances are, given the opportunity, Gordon has already had his way with them sweet young things.
> 
> <--for Grandpa


Oh yes I have read all of such things and have been VERY vocal with my father on the subject but he keeps saying how since the ground is frozen (Once AGAIN!) We can't bury posts or build another field. ... as soon as that happens the mothers and Ramsey will be put in a seperate field so not only can the mothers fully wean their daughters, they can also put on some extra weight.... dad seems to thinking their breeding season is in June and other warmer months (or at least that's when he is aiming for the breeding to start) Ramsey still doesn't seem like he's put two and two together yet  and I'm hoping I can get him out of the field before anything happens. I've made sure to be with them for a few hours a day be it cleaning or just goofing around with them, I haven't seen Ramsey attempt anything like mounting or any flirtatious behavior yet, so hopefully he's a bit of a later bloomer than most.... but I guess just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it isn't happening lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

And for the cow, the story behind it is my grandfather helped some friends who own and live on a dairy farm just up the street with taking down one of their barns. In return for his help they are offering him any bull calf he wants ( though only 1 have been born yet this year .).... but as per usual I will likely have the job of caring for it as I do all the animals on the farm now, including grooming, feeding, and even doing hoofs so this should be "fun" lol hope this little guy is polled!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Yet again no baby this morning instead I woke up to a blanket of white and very annoyed animals who I had to dig out of their sheds. Fun morning so far .

As promised I sent pictures of the flock back to the breeder today (she would like updates on their conditions every once and a while and she gives me advice on different things) and she was very happy with them and said I'm become quite the little shepard . She told from the looks of ramsay so far, he should have a nice looking mane and good face .  They are all pretty happy, but won't be as happy once I seperate moms and Ramsey into a secondary enclosure .

Newton is just being difficult now (or atleast her baby is) she looks like she swallowed a beach ball with the air still in it..... poor girl... half the time she just gives up laying down, a minute ago I caught her sleeping sitting like a dog, but she woke up before I could get a picture 


 


This is her from up above, she looks like she's thinned out a bit....  but not really still bloated...



C'mon goat!

In other news my chicks (5 days old) are growing immensely quickly, they went from this 


To this

Some of them have even developed parts of their wings so far (one has flight feathers already )
 They are still so small but are so fuzzy 

The sheep have finally come out into the snow and the lambs are happily jousting and their moms just relaxing lol

They have so far flattened out all the snow around their shed


 


 
(To be honest that last photo was from yesterday lol)


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2017)

I was going to ask! That sure doesn't look like even a very weak "was SUPPOSED to be 18" of snow" amount.

I'm guessing they are hanging inside today. They look healthy.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I was going to ask! That sure doesn't look like even a very weak "was SUPPOSED to be 18" of snow" amount.
> 
> I'm guessing they are hanging inside today. They look healthy.


Ya they are lol just hopping around in the snow seem like they are having fun. Actually looking at the photos bow I think they are all from yesterday lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Here are the photos from today:
Sleepy molly lol


 



 

 

 
I love how cora is with the babies!


----------



## TAH (Mar 14, 2017)

Loving all the pics!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

TAH said:


> Loving all the pics!


Thanks, lol its fun taking pictures of them lol!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Today was my very first day away from my little homestead (if I can even call it that lol) and somehow got stuck on a crowded go train at 7 in the morning and in toronto by ten. I am a person who doesn't mind small crowds, but big crowd to me are just stressful. My friends who I haven't seen in two years ( because I moved  ) and I met up at the rom and though I missed my animals an hated the crowds, I would not trade it for anything! I somehow coined them to do awkward prom picture poses and have never been so thankful that they lost a bet 


omg.... their faces though... thank God for these goofs 


 
Since it was probably weird seeing random pictures of my friends I'll leave this part of the post with, we explored the ROM and somehow managed to revert back to our grade nine selves and I have not laughed so hard in a long time.

Gordon RAMsey KNOWS HIS NAME!!!
He and the rest of the heard were hiding in the shed and I called his name and he came running and kept bleating at me lol and ran up to the fence for pets  Lily responds to her name now too!

I never knew goats respond the same way being scratched as dogs do. I was give newton a good scratch down and all of a sudden her hack leg went insane! Kicking uo and down like a dogs!  She's such a goof..... I need that baby to come already..... my mind is slowing losing to insanity


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 15, 2017)

Glad ya had a Great time with your friends. I know ya are ready for the little one/ones now, but Newton just wants the Spotlight go herself....and now that Rosie has delivered, now the Focus is on her....just like a Goat....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Well spot light is on her right now! At least for a little bit..... urgh well I'm off to check on her quickly in our two feet of snow wish me luck


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

She is standing which is weird for her this time of night, and she is wide awake..... I checked her ligs to her annoyance and they are gone  guess whose got two thumbs and not gonna be sleeping tonight *this person.... right here*


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't think that just because you haven't seen Gordon RAMsey "performing" that there is nothing going on. I have never seen my ram, Prince, doing the ram thing, but I have lambs on the ground and 2 more pregnant ewes.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Don't think that just because you haven't seen Gordon RAMsey "performing" that there is nothing going on. I have never seen my ram, Prince, doing the ram thing, but I have lambs on the ground and 2 more pregnant ewes.


Yep... I'll be learning how to do the urine test soon or something hopefully.... wish the snow would go so we could put up the fence already , are there any easy ways to check for pregnancy? Or ways that work that aren't too expensive? (That I can afford)


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey Newton, I never saw Rosie get bred.  

Just make sure ya get him seperated soon!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Hey Newton, I never saw Rosie get bred.
> 
> Just make sure ya get him seperated soon!


Will be doing that as soon as the ground thaws.... oh please let him be a late bloomer,  what's the best (and most cost efficient way) to do a pregnancy test on a sheep?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Will be doing that as soon as the ground thaws.... oh please let him be a late bloomer,  what's the best (and most cost efficient way) to do a pregnancy test on a sheep?


Probably a urine test, idk. Love your sheep btw! My first sheep were hair sheep. Im hooked on the wool sheep now!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Probably a urine test, idk. Love your sheep btw! My first sheep were hair sheep. Im hooked on the wool sheep now!


I honestly would love wool sheep if I knew how to sheer. Lol maybe one year I could buy a lamb of ya or something  Stella and Brutus are adorable


----------



## TAH (Mar 15, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Yep... I'll be learning how to do the urine test soon or something hopefully.... wish the snow would go so we could put up the fence already , are there any easy ways to check for pregnancy? Or ways that work that aren't too expensive? (That I can afford)


You could send in a blood test. I have never done it but I have heard it isn't too expensive.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

TAH said:


> You could send in a blood test. I have never done it but I have heard it isn't too expensive.


Better build a milking stand then this year, because my sheep won't stand for that  even if they don't mind me, they don't let me that close, so sounds like fun I'll give it a shot (literally)


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Today was a rough start to the day, as soon as I wake up every morning I go check on the chicks to make sure they are doing alright, and one of the chicks didnt make it through the night....though I knew it was coming it was hard, the chick wasnt as strong as the others and was panting ... I kept removing it from the heat, but it wasn't that it was overheating, it was having troubles breathing and I didn't figure that out till it was too late.... .... I feel like I could have prevented it if I had only figured it out earlier!

After disposing of the poor chick I went out to deal with everyone else, but slipped on an icy spot and came down hard, and then when I opened the chicken house door, our flew one of my girls and she landed in a snow bank so took me a bit of time to catch her and make sure she wasn't overly cold or had any external injuries since she hit the same ice patch I did... urgh today just isn't my day!. 
And worst comes to worst the coyotes have been exploring around my sheep pen again and did some damage to my gate. That I'll need to repair today.



We had chicken wire lining our gate since newton would stick her head through and her horns would get stuck.... and it's been ripped down and torn up in certain spots


 
And I know it's no one of our neighboors dogs because they are tibentan mastiff crosses and have much bigger feet and take much longer strides... and Our Dogs ARE MUCH Smaller Know their feet Tend To Brush along the snow when they Walk. 


 
Guess who is getting a hunting license soon.... (I refuse to loose any animals to coyotes... so I will put up the best defense I can!)


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry you had a rough morning  
Cmon newton pop out those kids !


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> are there any easy ways to check for pregnancy? Or ways that work that aren't too expensive? (That I can afford)



The easiest & least expensive way to determine if your lamb/ewe is pregnant is to mark your calendar right now today. Then go out and permanently separate the ram from the ewes so there's no chance he can impregnate them after today. Then go 5 months (or ~153 days) forward and mark THAT date on your calendar. If there are no lambs produced by that date, then you know conclusively that the ewes are NOT pregnant! See how easy and inexpensive that is?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> The easiest & least expensive way to determine if your lamb/ewe is pregnant is to mark your calendar right now today. Then go out and permanently separate the ram from the ewes so there's no chance he can impregnate them after today. Then go 5 months (or ~153 days) forward and mark THAT date on your calendar. If there are no lambs produced by that date, then you know conclusively that the ewes are NOT pregnant! See how easy and inexpensive that is?


Wow perfect inexpensive pregnancy test  I shall try that one out! ( posts will go in in the next few days and fence will go up!) Ground had a major thaw today! Went from -7 to +10!!!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Got tired of seeing her tail all gross so while I was giving her a good scratching, I whipped out a small pair of scissors and before she Knew what happened trimmed that gross stuff off lol. She may be pregnant and grumpy but that doesn't mean she needs to look untidy or have stuff on her tail . And if she doesn't like it well then have the baby already and I won't have to tidy her as often lol. (I didn't knick her, just trimmed a bit of hair off the sides ) she didn't even notice XD


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

Great that you got to see your friends at the Museum!!!!! Love the pics, yep a trio of likable goofballs.

Coyotes!!!!   You have any hot wire up? I would get on that ASAP even if it is just a relatively short fence outside the chicken area. In fact, put it a just foot outside, they won't be able to jump it without hitting the existing fence and would hit the hot wire on the way over or landing Fry their noses a time or two and maybe they will look for their chicken/goat dinner elsewhere.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

We don't need a hunting license here to protect our livestock. Farmer up the road called Fish and Game about a coyote problem, they told him to shoot it. 

If we hear the coyotes too close, we'll go outside and shoot a couple rounds. They don't like that.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Great that you got to see your friends at the Museum!!!!! Love the pics, yep a trio of likable goofballs.
> 
> Coyotes!!!!   You have any hot wire up? I would get on that ASAP even if it is just a relatively short fence outside the chicken area. In fact, put it a just foot outside, they won't be able to jump it without hitting the existing fence and would hit the hot wire on the way over or landing Fry their noses a time or two and maybe they will look for their chicken/goat dinner elsewhere.


Thing is the coyotes haven't shown any interest in our chickens or newton.... but they are packing around the sheep's fencing which scares me. I want to put up hot wire around the outside of the fence but that means getting another solar thing which is easy. But putting posts in frozen ground, is hard. Though it's warming up it isn't that warm yet


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

The next few days are days of getting up when the sunrises and not stopping until it's dark. We have started building the second enclosure for our sheep, goat , and potential cow  lol. So far we have one side up and another side started. Our neighboors live in a little townhouse just off our property, and ended up being very rude to my family so as our little passive revenge, we put our fence line as close as legally allowed to the neighboors property. They still live a good ways away from us but they keep dumping garbage on our property claiming it's theirs.... so now we will have animals on it and there is nothing they can do or claim about it! 



 their property is passed that tree and the previous owner of our property actually planted trees at his property mark in a straight line just to prove it!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

Today we finished putting up the final posts for our new fence (60 posts in total) and are putting the actual fencing up tomorrow (YAY!!!) As well as installing the new gate so we can enter and exit with the quad and a trailer so we can clean out their shed and transport the gross stuff out and take it to our pile on the other side of our property  or even just  bring in building supplies to fix their shed. 

Today one of our mama's have developed and issue with her eyes, we are thinking it is just a scratch on her eye but there is a possibility it is pink eye . So tomorrow morning I will be going in there with my dad to catch her and hold her while I get a closer look and attempt to get some pictures. Hope it isn't pink eye and I hope it isn't a bad eye injury  no clue how she would have scratched her eye though since we don't have anything sticking out of any place, but maybe she scratched it on a branch or something . I hope she is alright. ...

I find it absolutely hilarious how difficult it is for my family to get the sheep in at night if I'm not there. My dad will call me or tell me about it when I get back about how dumb my animals are and yet I find myself laughing to myself because all I have to do it call out to my ram, who will greet me at the gate and then walk into the shed and the herd follows me . Meanwhile my dad and everyone else who has tried just chases them around their building and then around the field, eventually failing and waiting for them to go in on their own accord . 
The sheep while we were out putting in the posts were in the middle of the field watching and grazing, my dad called out to them and one raised up its head then decided not to bother with him, and went back to grazing  My dad then looks at me and tells me to try, so I call out to them and all of a sudden all of them race over to me like I have a bucket of treats ... lol my sheep know who they like lmfao.

I hope we can finish the last few steps of putting together the field.  Wish me luck


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

Prey animals don't LIKE to be chased! I bet you are the one that does have treats way more often than anyone else. The alpacas will come to the gate when I show up hoping for pellets but they will hang back if my wife is there because they don't see her nearly as often.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 19, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Prey animals don't LIKE to be chased! I bet you are the one that does have treats way more often than anyone else. The alpacas will come to the gate when I show up hoping for pellets but they will hang back if my wife is there because they don't see her nearly as often.


It's not nessecarily that I have treats, I just go in there and sit down somewhere and eventually they are grazing around me, plus the reason why Ramsey is so attached to me it I give him a nice hardy back scratch and I brush him occasionally too because if I don't he looks all scruffy . He really likes it too which is the funny part


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

This sunday we finished pounding in all of the posts and then added the fencing we bought at a farm auction. Everything was going well until we got to the last bit of wire cow fence to unwind, the last three feet of it is in shambles and will have to be somehow mended or replaced *sigh* Well I'm happy with how we were able to get so much done in two days (60 9ft posts in the ground and fencing up ).

We are still waiting on the goat but she is showing signs of pending labor (we are hoping). Since we have had lots of sunshine and warm days we let her wander around at will, knowing she won't leave the area around the house, so far her favorite sunbathing spot is the deck off my room. And when she lies down you can see the size of her belly 

She's getting along, and we discovered that she knew how to open the food bins, out of the shed they went. (No more midnight snacks )

Our flock of sheep is growing well, our little issue with our one moms eyes turned out to be pink eye, and after trying multiple things a family friend suggested we try a natural tea and gently apply the liquid the eyes and use it to clean around them, after two uses we have already noticed a difference, her eyes are a lot more open and are already losing their red coloring.  though it's not something I would normally turn to, it worked so I'm happy!

The lambs are starting to compete with size! 

They are steadily losing their winter coats making them look patchy and I just want to brush them out, only problem with that is only two of them like being brushed the others avoid it like the plague so I don't force them... lol

 



With the warmer weather we get happy birds. They love chasing down all the mice that are flooded out of their holes in the snow melt  people claim chickens are vegetarians but if given a choice mine are full blown carnivores!  One of our girls got extremely muddy in her hunt of the little rodents 

 


Besides the great mouse hunt my birds are happy and basking in our nice warm sunshine out here. 

 

 

 

somehow I caught them all in their marching poses...... my chickens don't like staying still


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2017)

Can you try to get sn udder pic? 

I love all of your animals! Makes me miss our hair sheep!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 22, 2017)

Newton's udder looks huge!

Chickens are definitely not vegetarians! They love eating rodents.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Heres the udder picture lol its tight now, but under all that hair I can't tell if it's shiny or not, the bride to be predicts it will be before this weekend


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Heres the udder picture lol its tight now, but under all that hair I can't tell if it's shiny or not, the bride to be predicts it will be before this weekend View attachment 29831


She looks close! And I know we've been saying that but her bag looks great!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> She looks close! And I know we've been saying that but her bag looks great!


Thanks I'm really excited for the kid, (I think everyone is ) I'm tired of waiting lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 22, 2017)

Great job with all that fencing! Soo much work done so quickly, I might hire you for my place soon!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Great job with all that fencing! Soo much work done so quickly, I might hire you for my place soon!


Lol my dad says he's a $1000 and hour  and I'm hoping to have a small break since all the muscles in my back and arms were swearing at me for the entirety of Monday,  we have more we need to put up soon though  yay...... lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol that's my going rate for everything too! A good Epsom salt bath should do you wonders,  you'll be ready to do more!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Lol that's my going rate for everything too! A good Epsom salt bath should do you wonders,  you'll be ready to do more!


I ended up boiling myself alive Monday night in attempt to end the pain  and it seemed to work lol. Dad says as soon as we get more Posts we are outlining our property
 (so around 120-130 more )
Wish me luck


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2017)

I have 130 t-posts in my yard waiting to be installed on our new land. How do you feel about a trip to California?


----------



## Alibo (Mar 22, 2017)

Wowee! Do ya'll have a hydraulic post setter or a tractor setup or are you doing that by hand?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2017)

We have a pneumatic t-post pounder but it needs to go back to the manufacturer for a tune-up so we will be doing a lot of it by hand.  I will be hiring some "young blood" to do most of the posts but the ones in the stream bed area will need to wait for the pneumatic tool. Any wooden posts will have the holes dug by my Bobcat. Fortunately most of the land is fairly level, a first for me.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 23, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Wowee! Do ya'll have a hydraulic post setter or a tractor setup or are you doing that by hand?


By hand urgh just thinking about it makes my arms hurt !


babsbag said:


> I have 130 t-posts in my yard waiting to be installed on our new land. How do you feel about a trip to California?


I would love to go to Califon is  sadly I can't leave my animals behind lol


babsbag said:


> We have a pneumatic t-post pounder but it needs to go back to the manufacturer for a tune-up so we will be doing a lot of it by hand.  I will be hiring some "young blood" to do most of the posts but the ones in the stream bed area will need to wait for the pneumatic tool. Any wooden posts will have the holes dug by my Bobcat. Fortunately most of the land is fairly level, a first for me.


Lucky! We have to use the two person hand held augur (if I spelled that right) and a sledge hammer to drive the 9ft posts till they hit clay which is usually till they are 4 ft above the ground. By the time we finished these first posts both of us were numb in the arms . Monday I couldn't even lift my bag off the hook in my locker because my arms still felt weak  luckily my friend helped me out (while making fun of me of course ) lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 23, 2017)

BTW the posts we are using are wooden posts not t-posts If that wasn't know from  the previous text


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> She's getting along, and we discovered that she knew how to open the food bins, out of the shed they went. (No more midnight snacks )



A-HA! Now we know why she LOOKS like she is pregnant. That should diminish now that she isn't feeding herself 



newton the goat said:


> and a sledge hammer to drive the 9ft posts till they hit clay which is usually till they are 4 ft above the ground.



You are putting posts FIVE FEET in the ground??? No wonder you all hurt.

Come on Newton, you can do it! Hold out for a combination kid/wedding day event, only 8 more days. NO ONE involved will ever forget it. Remember to wait until the "Do you ... take" part to drop the kid, make a lot of noise right then.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> A-HA! Now we know why she LOOKS like she is pregnant. That should diminish now that she isn't feeding herself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would definitly be unforgettable


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 23, 2017)

Her udderr has swelled since yesterday's picture!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 23, 2017)

Go Newton, go Newton!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2017)

shouldn't be much longer now


----------



## Alibo (Mar 23, 2017)

Ooh! Getting excited!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

I am so proud of newton! I was honeslty going to be happy with just a single healthy baby, but instead she gave us two!!! The boy is around 4 pound and the girl about 3! Newton has been an amazing mother! By the time I got in her shed one was dry and the other was being cleaned. Both babies have been getting their tummies worth of milk and have figured out the whole nursing thing the little girl did have difficulties at the start but she eventually figured it out. And at this moment poor Newton is just passed out... poor girl must be tired  


 

 


I am absolutely in love with the little doeling! Her ears are floppy like moms  but she has dad's coloring 


 

 the little boy is the exact opposite, he has moms coloring and dad's ears  both of then are full of life but sleepy


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2017)

So happy!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

The little doe is already attempting to bounce around but she usually just trip lmfao it's so cute!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Newton is favoring one side of her utter.... she won't let any of the babies nurse on that side.... do I need to milk her? What do I do?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Can you try to get some milk out of it, it could be plugged up or sore. Try and see if you can express some.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Can you try to get some milk out of it, it could be plugged up or sore. Try and see if you can express some.


OK I will, I'm being told by my family that it's the first day and I'm over reacting lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

No it's good to be attentive!


----------



## Alibo (Mar 24, 2017)

Woohoo! Soo happy for you and Newton! Congratulations!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations!!!   

.      .    .      
1 for Newton, 1 for the doeling, 1 for the buckling....and a Big ole one for you too  
Ya finally made it and it turned out Well....hope her udder gets straightened out.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Her utter problem just seemed to be a bit of a clog at the end of her teat, I milked a bit out (suprising enough she stood there patiently) and then let the kids go to town lol everything is good and everyone is sleeping peacefully


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2017)

So much for the combination wedding and kidding



Good job Newton. Sure gave your "mother" fits for a long time but all is well now! I bet someone will be WAY more careful to know the breeding date next time around


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> So much for the combination wedding and kidding
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Newton. Sure gave your "mother" fits for a long time but all is well now! I bet someone will be WAY more careful to know the breeding date next time around


You bet! We are renting a buck next time..... frig..... well at least we got adorable babies out of this disaster and discovered she's a great mom.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 25, 2017)

Have you moved your ram away from your ewes so you don't have to do this with them in 5 months?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Have you moved your ram away from your ewes so you don't have to do this with them in 5 months?


My dad swears on his favorite animals that he isn't old enough to breed or at least put 2 and 2 together ... and Our fence just has to be mended a bit them we are shoving him and the moms together.... that's his logic... not mine I swear


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Today one of my heater lights died... I swear I have never done so much driving around.... all the stores were closed because it was Sunday,  and I didn't want to decide who out of the kids and chicks needed it more, because honeslty at this point it's mandatory for both still. Finally two hours later I find an open supply shop but they didn't have the right sized light..... ... found one in the end but I swear all the driving cost me more than the actual bulb...

All this rain doesn't help... wish I could send it down to the areas affected by all the fires going around instead of flooding us out here. Even our river has jumped the banks.... we aren't able to build anymore of the fence until it dries up a bit...







This weather has gotten us all kind of down over here. Ramsay has been kind of off but that's likely because he accidentally ate a bit of goat feed (thank God not enough to make him sick or kill him) and hasn't been feeling the best since. He seems a bit more like himself today but he still isn't 100%. The case of pink eye has finally left the flock, we've made sure to scrub down their house so there is no chance of a return case. Though I don't know how it appeared in the first place since we clean everything and keep it as clean as possible.
I realize this journal is probably boring who ever reads this to tears by now so instead here are some kid pictures to brighten things up.

girlie always looks like she's smiling 
Meanwhile her brother looks either squished or constapated.... haven't decided yet I wonder who he got that from?


 
Never mind.... I KNOW who he got it from 


 
LIKE  mother like son


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)

Chicks do extremely well with a "Mama Heating Pad" cave. Better than a heat lamp. More natural. Easy to construct.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 27, 2017)

It is your "Journal" and ya can post just what ya wish to about the happenings and goings on there in it....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

My dad got the new pasture open to the sheep. Let's just say all of them are either running around full speed or hanging off tree branches eating leaves  They are extremely happy! 



 

 

 

This new pasture is a lot less affected by the recent rains and snow fall. This paste has lots of trees for shade/eating, as well as bushes long grass and green grass. These will be some happy sheep, not that they aren't already .

Newton and her babies were out when I got home today so I was able to get some really cute photos.The babies found a new sleeping spot 

 

Newton managed to lay on a stick and partially peirce her nipple today  how does this goat always manage to do something that scares the crud out of us.... it's a bit red and tender  and we are keeping an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get infected....

Oh newton what are we going to do with you?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Oh newton what are we going to do with you?



Curry anyone?  https://www.buzzfeed.com/anupkaphle/keep-calm-and-curry-on?utm_term=.do458W3ggk#.oidqoN1JJn


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahh pasture! Looks great!

Side note... What's the green stuff? I haven't seen it yet this year. Ground here is still covered in the white stuff. 

Babies are CUTE!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ahh pasture! Looks great!
> 
> Side note... What's the green stuff? I haven't seen it yet this year. Ground here is still covered in the white stuff.
> 
> Babies are CUTE!


Hmm I'm not quite sure, I think it may be something called grass, but to be honest I'm not quite sure myself. I have only seen this so called "grass" only a few times 
Lol
And thanks they are getting bouncer everyday


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ahh pasture! Looks great!
> 
> Side note... What's the green stuff? I haven't seen it yet this year. Ground here is still covered in the white stuff.
> 
> Babies are CUTE!


And mud, don't forget the mud where you had to clear paths in the snow!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

Bruce said:


> And mud, don't forget the mud where you had to clear paths in the snow!


Oh yes that goupy brown stuff that likes to take me down  how could I forget that?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh you mean the stuff my dogs are tracking ALL OVER my house??? Yup, mud.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh you mean the stuff my dogs are tracking ALL OVER my house??? Yup, mud.


Oh my favorite is when my sheep jump on me and I don't notice the giant smears down my butt as I go to school.... that's always fun to find later


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

Why are some people so irresponsible when it comes to their pets??? (Mutters language that I wouldn't type or even say out loud) today there were three dogs roaming our property today.... looking at newton and her kids quite hungrily and then noticed the chickens.... we chased them off.... and from what we could tell on was a retriever mix, another was a pitty cross, and last but not least..... (I couldn't believe this one myself....) a chihuahua. .... yes one of those tiny (as my dad likes to call them, and sorry in advance to anyone that likes the breed) bait dogs.... stupid idiot neighboors.... as soon as we have a gun anything that doesn't belong on the property won't be around anymore.... and I'm really worried.... one of our hens is missing and I'm thinking they may have gotten her.... she wasn't there in the final coop bird count  I'm really hoping that she just wandered to far and will be back in the morning, and that she didn't get killed by the dogs... ... here's to hoping... if anymore go missing I'm alerting the animal control or dealing with them myself  neither will be pretty


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't blame ya....and ya don't need a gun...bow and arrows work good too, and are relatively quiet. It does take practice, tho.....and long distances are some-what challenging. I have deterred many dogs with a pump BB/Pellet rifle....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I don't blame ya....and ya don't need a gun...bow and arrows work good too, and are relatively quiet. It does take practice, tho.....and long distances are some-what challenging. I have deterred many dogs with a pump BB/Pellet rifle....


I've definitly been looking into one.... don't know which one to get though... I'm tempted to see if I can get customized pellets that say in itty bitty writting "if you can read this your animal has been too close to mine...... though I doubt I could... probably too much to write on one of those tiny things and I've considered a bow and arrow, only problem is I'm not too good a shot with one, trust me I tried it a few times  one of those times the instructor ran away from me (apparently I was just that bad... anyone for a game of arrow roulette?   Just kidding ... about the roulette part I mean )


----------



## babsbag (Mar 29, 2017)

I agree with the pellet gun, better than nothing. Hoping that your hen comes home   My LGD puppy got my favorite rooster today; stupid bird got into the goat pen and that was all it took. Why is it they can fly in and not fly out?   I was trying to decide how to get him to stay in the coop and leave the garden alone. This isn't quite what I had in mind.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I agree with the pellet gun, better than nothing. Hoping that your hen comes home   My LGD puppy got my favorite rooster today; stupid bird got into the goat pen and that was all it took. Why is it they can fly in and not fly out?   I was trying to decide how to get him to stay in the coop and leave the garden alone. This isn't quite what I had in mind.


I'm so sorry about your rooster ... poor boy... mine fly right into the goats pen and get stuck. ... I don't get it either... it's like you flew in there why can't you just do the exact same thing to get out? It doesn't make any sense... and do you think your lgd just did it to protect the sheep? Or... just wanted a taste of chicken?   well anyways I'm definitly going to look into getting a Pellet gun... better than nothing ... Btw you don't need a license right? It 12 here and I'm not thinking properly and couldn't guess at this level of tired


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2017)

We had a husky-mix getting on our property and chasing our goats. We didn't have a gun but my brother had BBG and it took one shot at that dog's hind end, and that then ended of seeing that dog on our property (Dogs are stink'in smart they learn). No, you don't need a licence.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

TAH said:


> We had a husky-mix getting on our property and chasing our goats. We didn't have a gun but my brother had BBG and it took one shot at that dog's hind end, and that then ended of seeing that dog on our property (Dogs are stink'in smart they learn). No, you don't need a licence.


OK good... now all that depends is if I have the money and how bad of a shot I am


----------



## babsbag (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't think you need a license, you don't in California at least. 

My LGD is just a pup, about 7 months old, and she has never been around the chickens. My older dogs leave the birds alone if they show up by "accident" but the pup has no experience or training with birds.  I used to have my chickens and goats in the same field so the older dogs were their protectors too. But since working on getting the dairy license the chickens and goats can't live together so the birds have been moved out of the goat field.  I have about 15 birds that don't live in the coop, they sleep in trees and run free everywhere. This rooster was really good with his hens and a good protector, they will miss him.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 29, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I don't think you need a license, you don't in California at least.
> 
> My LGD is just a pup, about 7 months old, and she has never been around the chickens. My older dogs leave the birds alone if they show up by "accident" but the pup has no experience or training with birds.  I used to have my chickens and goats in the same field so the older dogs were their protectors too. But since working on getting the dairy license the chickens and goats can't live together so the birds have been moved out of the goat field.  I have about 15 birds that don't live in the coop, they sleep in trees and run free everywhere. This rooster was really good with his hens and a good protector, they will miss him.


I'm sorry about your boy... I bet you will miss him too... if you are ever down in Canada or a friend is for whatever reason... I have a few young roos (black copper marans) I could send you home with one they are only a few weeks old but are very friendly little boys... not that they could replace yours.... I hope there won't be similar incidents in the future


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

So this morning... my father comes home from helping the dairy farmer up the street with chores (he's the guy giving my grandfather a calf) and as soon as he sets foot in the door I'm imeadiatly handed a list of things I need to buy from tsc. Udder cream for Newton, a calf bottle, and calf starter.... uhh wait what? Apparently I've been hired by the farmer to come in at 6 in the morning to bottle feed all his new born calfs including something called *MY Bull calf...* I didn't know I had a bull calf.... I know my grandfather has a bull calf, but I know for a fact I never asked for one (didn't even think it was a good idea in the first place *sigh*). Looks like I called it! The bull calf is now my responsibility along with all the other animals. This should be fun... anyone know how to tame a bull calf?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh dear! Is the bull calf going to be raised for meat? And turned into a steer at some point, I hope?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh dear! Is the bull calf going to be raised for meat? And turned into a steer at some point, I hope?


 It will be for meat, and for being turned into a steer....It better be.... and knowing it ain't polled, I might want to see about removing the horns too...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah you should find out their plan for it.... Definitely horns are not good! And bulls are not good! What breed?

If you start a thread asking for advice handling him, plenty of cattle people will show up to help you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2017)

I just got caught up on the journal and WOW! you are busy! hahaha. Good luck! I have no experience with cows.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Yeah you should find out their plan for it.... Definitely horns are not good! And bulls are not good! What breed?
> 
> If you start a thread asking for advice handling him, plenty of cattle people will show up to help you!


He's just one of the regular black and white dairy cows, other than that... I know nothing else.


samssimonsays said:


> I just got caught up on the journal and WOW! you are busy! hahaha. Good luck! I have no experience with cows.


Ya we have been... no breaks so far...

And there may be a possibility that my dad's girlfriend wants to raise honey bees.... another potantial animal to add to our 32 chickens (roos included) which we will be adding 20 more as well as 40 meat birds, 8 turkeys, ten piglets... and last but not least a bull calf....omg... I'm drowning in animals, oh I forgot about goats... newton will be bred again later on this year, her babies will either be sold or raised for meat, the two we have now... well let's just say their fate hasn't been decided yet  (I'm pestering my dad to let us keep the doeling at lease ...)
this is getting insane....someone help I'm up to my eyeballs in animals


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds like a Holstein.

10 piglets??? That's a lot of piglets!

And Newton needs a friend so your dad has to let you keep the doeling.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Sounds like a Holstein.
> 
> 10 piglets??? That's a lot of piglets!
> 
> And Newton needs a friend so your dad has to let you keep the doeling.



Ya it is a lot of piglets ... we are raising three for our part of the family and the rest either for selling to the butcher or people around us, and dad wants to keep a breeding pair over the winter.... so more hands on training.... with all this work it's hard to get homework done...I'm somehow keeping up with classes but with the wedding Saturday the stress levels are through the roof! My family is all clamoring around (my dad's fiance with a bucket of hot water and bleach) trying to clean the house as fast as possible..... and now with extra animals to take care of, I don't think I'll be getting much sleep anytime soon..

And that's my reasoning too! Plus she is adorable and has a big personality for her size lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2017)

And IF you keep her, you now have TWO does to bring in milk and money for kids and or meat on the table


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds like Dad has a "Plan" to keep ya out of Trouble...


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2017)

Apparently you were "voluntold" that you wanted a bull calf!

So IIRC you turned 18 in February which means you are likely a senior in HS right? Who takes care of all those animals if you go off to university in the fall??

I take it you don't know who owns those dogs? The fastest thing you can do (and it works when you aren't home to fling pellets at them) is a strand of hot wire on the outside of the fence near the top. They get their nose on that trying to climb over gigat an image of the bait dog trying to climb the fence) and they won't likely try another time. A second one near the bottom will keep them from digging. Of course that doesn't help a chicken if it goes over the top.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh yeh....a container of 6,000 BBs is between $10-15....so, there are Plenty to practice with....any kind of can works really great. Ya can make a shooting gallery, too...punch a hole in the bottom of a veggie can, stick a string thru it and knot the end inside the can...pull thru and tie to a limb, stick, board, etc.....it'll work til ya shoot the string, or hit the can so many times it won't hold together anymore....tuna cans are for when ya get pretty good....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Apparently you were "voluntold" that you wanted a bull calf!
> 
> So IIRC you turned 18 in February which means you are likely a senior in HS right? Who takes care of all those animals if you go off to university in the fall??
> 
> I take it you don't know who owns those dogs? The fastest thing you can do (and it works when you aren't home to fling pellets at them) is a strand of hot wire on the outside of the fence near the top. They get their nose on that trying to climb over gigat an image of the bait dog trying to climb the fence) and they won't likely try another time. A second one near the bottom will keep them from digging. Of course that doesn't help a chicken if it goes over the top.


That would work if our chickens were penned, they are free range. And omg that image of the bait dog trying to get over! Priceless !!! 


CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like Dad has a "Plan" to keep ya out of Trouble...


And keep me out of trouble for what? Lol I get everyone says that they aren't the typical type of teenager, but really I'm not  I don't party do drug, and I'm not a bug fan of people lol. The worst thing I would do is come home with with a new animal lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2017)

All Dad's think of young men as "Animals"....so, yep...that is what he is concerned with and the thought of ya bringing it home just sends "Shivers up his Spine".....
Ya know that country song that talks about being up all nite just "Cleaning this Gun" type thing...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2017)

Before you assume that nothing is required to have/own/use a gun, I'd suggest you check with the local constabulary... Things are different here in the US in every state and even down to the local city level, despite the constitutional right that we have to not only keep arms, but bear them as well. I know Canada is quite a bit different than the US with respect to weapons, and you're much too young to start a prison life. Some folks (too many by far) believe that if you eliminate the tool you will simultaneously eliminate the bad people who use said tool to do wrongs with...
Sounds to me like dad might be trying to give you a 'reason" to want to get out on your own with all the jobs he's setting you up for.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Before you assume that nothing is required to have/own/use a gun, I'd suggest you check with the local constabulary... Things are different here in the US in every state and even down to the local city level, despite the constitutional right that we have to not only keep arms, but bear them as well. I know Canada is quite a bit different than the US with respect to weapons, and you're much too young to start a prison life. Some folks (too many by far) believe that if you eliminate the tool you will simultaneously eliminate the bad people who use said tool to do wrongs with...
> Sounds to me like dad might be trying to give you a 'reason" to want to get out on your own with all the jobs he's setting you up for.


I looked it up, as long as it's under a specific amount of feet per second or something like that you are able to have one without a license. So it depends.and I don't want to go to jail at a young age either lol

And get me out of the house? Nah he's keeping me around, I can't go anywhere because all our animals are on the property. This is the first job he's thrown on me off of the property. Lol. I already applied for culinary school so I hope that goes well and if all goes as planned I'll be out of the house.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

So today was a cleaning day, all the buildings got scrapped down and depoopified lol. Since the other pasture is open for buisness I tricked the flock into following me in then closed the gate in between.... let's just say that there was much protesting in response.



 

 


This is jenny "your going to open it ... right?" Face lol

Lily thou dost protestant too much.... lol

 

 

 

 

Meanwhile sara is the opposite of Lily  she couldn't care less lol.


All except sara were yelling at me the entire time I was cleaning lol.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

So newton's nipple is still sore.... and rightly so. We ended up getting her an udder cream so she doesn't get chapped.... it seems to have helped her a bit and she is letting the kids nurse for longer yay!! But still it looks like it hurt.... the injury I mean. We found out as long as she has food in front of her and she's hungry the kids can feed no problem even off the hurt one.


 

 

 





Both babies have been growing steadily and now enjoy launching themselves off of things like the door, the salt lick, each other, lol.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2017)

So have you settled on names yet?


----------



## JoyfulGoats (Mar 30, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> He's just one of the regular black and white dairy cows, other than that... I know nothing else.
> 
> Ya we have been... no breaks so far...
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a ton of animals! You also forgot your sheep in that list. If your dad's girlfriend wants bees, will she be taking care of them?

You need to convince your dad to keep your doeling! 1) she's adorable and 2) you need at least 2 goats so that newton isn't lonely, and 3) as @samssimonsays , you have double the milking potential.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> and I don't want to go to jail at a young age either lol


How long do you plan to wait then??


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> How long do you plan to wait then??


Hopefully never but you never know lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2017)

Never is a very good time for such things!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Never is a very good time for such things!


Exactly lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 31, 2017)

Today was the first morning of my little dairy farm adventure. I found myself up at the ungodly hour of 4 for absolutely no reason. Why? I don't know. 5:30 am, my cousin who was down visiting and I headed out to do morning  chores. After the chores were finished I headed up to the dairy farm, I honestly love visiting there. The little ones I've been put in charge of are crazy when it comes to feeding time... their appetites are insanely huge compared to their body size 

This is our little guy, he was born a twin but was the only one that survived. He is only five days old and is tiny compared to the rest.


Here his is next to a 21 day old heifer 

Though it isn't really a good comparison she's got atleast 30 lbs on him.

 


Well since he is mine.... guess what ... I get to name him, I was thinking something like ferdinand or bullseye.... any other name ideas?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 31, 2017)

Go with Ferdinand. Totally a good name! He's wicked cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

If he is for the freezer, ya may not want to name him anything great....if ya are keeping him, I'd name him Isaac to go with Newton...or Fig...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 31, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If he is for the freezer, ya may not want to name him anything great....if ya are keeping him, I'd name him Isaac to go with Newton...or Fig...


Though he is gonna be a meat cow, we might keep him over the winter and if I'm gonna have him tame, he's gonna need a name lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 31, 2017)

I name all my meat animals. Just don't name them after anyone or give them cute and cuddly names lol!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 31, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I name all my meat animals. Just don't name them after anyone or give them cute and cuddly names lol!


Lol the cute the name the more you want to keep them lol, that's my logic so no cutesy names lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2017)

Name him "Chuck" 

He's a cute little guy, are you getting him used to back scratches?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 31, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Name him "Chuck"
> 
> He's a cute little guy, are you getting him used to back scratches?


All he cares about now is if he gets fed or not lol


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2017)

LOL @Bruce you beat me to it! I was gonna recommend Chuck as well and nickname him "ground"...


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 2, 2017)

Today.... was interesting.
My dad decided today of all days was the day to move the leaking grain cart into the pasture so the sheep and goat can eat the corn leaking out so it doesn't go to waste. One thing he didn't think of was how wet the ground was! Our tractor ended up stuck about a foot into the ground, thank God we had a come along and 30ft of chain.... it's the only reason why we didn't have to leave it till the first drought.   Meanwhile the grain cart...we let's just say it isn't going anywhere any time soon.
Next time I'm going to get him to actually walk on the ground first before attempting to drag a heavy ass tractor into the mix...
I have to say, I love my father, I do... but sometimes his and his father's logic astounds me .

In other words this weekend was more than magical. The wedding was beautiful and everyone is happy, plus we have more than enough food, probably enough to feed an army for a few weeks .



 

 

 though it was only a small ceremony, I have to say it was the best wedding I've been a guest at yet .

We had newton and her babies in the big pasture today, the kids had an absolute blast 

 

We have an old drain pipe on its side so they can climb on they've  taken to launching themselves off of it  lol. So much so, they tired themselves out 




I am litterally so happy now!!with the warm weather I am finally able to get my motor bike out of storage!! I've had the itch to ride it since about mid winter...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't say about sheep, but ya have to be careful with grain around goats....the bucks and wethers can form UC, and a goat will eat itself to death, if ya allow it....so, be careful with it.
Getting stuck is no Fun...but, Glad for the come-a-long and only 30' of chain was enough to get it out.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I can't say about sheep, but ya have to be careful with grain around goats....the bucks and wethers can form UC, and a goat will eat itself to death, if ya allow it....so, be careful with it.
> Getting stuck is no Fun...but, Glad for the come-a-long and only 30' of chain was enough to get it out.


Though it's probably not much better we just have corn in it, luckily enough it's just a slight Drizzle of it if nudged against it lol. The tractor getting stuck was almost worse, my dad kept trying to spin the tires to get it out of the hole it was in, and it just kept getting deeper and deeper  thankfully we got him to stop in time before it sank much further


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 2, 2017)

My God sister was up for a visit during the wedding, though she woukd never want to live my style of life with the farm animals she still loves coming up to visit. For some reason,  she decided she wanted to hold as many of my animals as possible as well as having a photo shoot.... city girls... am I right (I say that knowing I used to be one as well  ) and let's just say most of the animals weren't too impressed  !!!
Here is the photo she wanted to show the world,


Here's the photo that happened seconds later... 


Let's just say, she wasn't happy with all four off the floor 
And then there was becky.... my roo she somehow caught.... his pride is now demolished  he used to be becky the uncatchable. Now he's just becky the mopey 

 


I don't understand people's facination with holding animals.... baby animals I get, but no offense I wouldn't want to pick up a full grown squirmy sheep, unless I was putting it in or taking it out of a trailer.
She tried to pick up one of newton's kids, and that resulted in my needing to rescue her from a corner since newton had her pinned there and was not letting her out.... I don't mean to laugh but it was slightly amusing .


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 2, 2017)

Glad all of ya had a wonderful time there, with the wedding and such....it is always funny seeing a person that is unfamiliar with animals to get Familiar with animals. Especially when they are different Kinds of animals, that don't quite behave the same way....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh that face, the 2 pictures must be seen in series, I wonder if the picture of the week could be 2 pictures. 

"What ARE you doing"
"Sigh"

And the last picture - bride in her gown in the background. Sure hope your sister wasn't wearing her "wedding clothes"!

If I can be inquisitive, who are the wedding couple (No I don't mean names!)


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 3, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Oh that face, the 2 pictures must be seen in series, I wonder if the picture of the week could be 2 pictures.
> 
> "What ARE you doing"
> "Sigh"
> ...


The couple is actually my dad and his girlfriend (well now wife) and my sister had already changed out Of her Wedding clothes thankfully, because I handed her a bucket of corn and my flock went insane! She had hoof prints all the way up her back  !!

And if those ended up picture of the week my sides would hurt from laughing ! It would be amazing lol


----------



## Bruce (Apr 3, 2017)

I think you have to submit them for consideration. 

Congrats to Dad and new wife!
Now we know why he took the tractor into the muck, his mind is temporarily a mess from this getting married thing and he isn't thinking straight


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 3, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I think you have to submit them for consideration.
> 
> Congrats to Dad and new wife!
> Now we know why he took the tractor into the muck, his mind is temporarily a mess from this getting married thing and he isn't thinking straight


How do I submit them? 

And ya lmfao that would explain it


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 4, 2017)

I think the calfs recognize me now.

If one of them spots me or smell me, they will start yelling and won't stop until I come into the calf pen.... even if its just one of them. once one of them starts yelling all of them start lol. The farmer has me in charge of 6 calfs altogether soon to be seven once the new calf is off of mom.
Here are a few of my girls I care for:
532 was yelling at me so this is her face after I told her to stop




This girl will soon be weaned off milk and she knows it, she is not very happy and has recently been showing her dislike by chewing on my fingers when I stop her from drinking the other calfs milk.... 

  each calf has a big personality and you can definitly tell when something isn't right, one heifer I've been told to keep an eye on... she's been having difficulty eating and I may need to bottle feed her tonight, the past couple mornings she's been showing a loss of appetite and has been acting weird, if she doesn't finish her food tonight I need to bottle feed her again and then reteach her to drink from a bucket... it's kind of scary being put in charge of creatures that farmers make profit off of, because if i screw up there is 70,000 to 80,000 gallons of milk down the drain (if that, idk how much they produce in their lifetime)
This is the little girl, I hope everything turns out well with her, I'm making sure to keep the farm hands updated on her condition so they can watch her too.


I hope she's alright.. I've been told calfs are fickle things....

Switching topics here, newton has been introduced to the sheep in the pasture. It's really quite funny to see them interact, Ramsey and newton playfully sized up then both decided it wasn't worth it, and after a couple of little playful movements  and a few times of launching themselves off of the cement tube they went their seperate ways. She took her kids to one side of the pasture, and he and the flock to the other. So far we have only let the goats and sheep be together under supervision but I am hoping soon that they will be ok together not that they aren't already. There has been no conflits between the two so far, so hopefully there are none in the future.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> How do I submit them?


For the caption contest:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/caption-contest-submissions-pictures-needed.29236/

For POW:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/picture-of-the-week-pow-information-submissions.10826/


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 4, 2017)

Bruce said:


> For the caption contest:
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/caption-contest-submissions-pictures-needed.29236/
> 
> For POW:
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/picture-of-the-week-pow-information-submissions.10826/


Thanks, I sent in a few photos lol let's see how they do


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 8, 2017)

So with a bit of instruction from the farmer... I attempted to teach this little boy how to walk on a halter.. let's just say it wasn't the most productive.... I needed to keep reminding myself he's only like 5 days old... dang i think all my patience got lost during newton's pregnancy... gonna need to work on that  lol.


 

 when I tried getting him to lead like the farmer showed me .. he flopped down .. like legs straight out to the side like one of those plastic model cows.... and just laying there... I had to physically roll him back on his stomach.... this is going to be fun 



So besides his stubborn streak... he is really affectionate and cute lol

Sadly we can't take the other little one home as well....
Well anyways, I need name choices and lots of them (topic : nature based or just goofy names or sweet names) any ideas? Because I'm stumped...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sprinkles....he looks like vanilla Ice Cream with chocolate Sprinles....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2017)

Shoofly
Juju
Barney
Jackson
Pickles
Kazoo
Tater Tot
Oreo
Fergie
Halo
Hershey
Panda
Sir Loin
T-Bone
Rib Eye
Hamburgler


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 8, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Shoofly
> Juju
> Barney
> Jackson
> ...


Omg I can imagine it now... just shouting out something like sir lion (hamburger, t-bone, ribeye) come!! And my neighboors thinking I'm more of a whack job than they already do  I saw my neighboors kids the other day so I said hi... according to the daughter they have been told they aren't sopposed to talk to me (or my family )  mean while she's the crazy lady that kept her pig in the chicken coop with the chickens.. (there is a story behind that, that I would be willing to later tell if anyone is interested ) she has a tiny little shed with chickens in it that only see the light of day through a tiny window.. poor birds... well who cares if she thinks I'm a I'm a little crazy/weird since I talk to my animals  to be honest everyone in the neighborhood knows she's even more so in different ways  So let's see if we can find the awesomely best and weirdest name out there lol.
Btw @Baymule I Love All The Names You Came Up With And @CntryBoy777 sprinkles is really cute  thanks


----------



## TAH (Apr 8, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Fergie


That was the name that came to my mind when I saw his pic!  
Gosh all I can say is ADORABLE!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2017)

Perhaps you can get the calf to "walk" on the lead by having it come TO you since you said it is affectionate rather than trying to get it to walk WITH you?? Maybe with a little tension on the lead the whole time he is coming to you he will get used to the feeling and you can transition to walking with him. 

This from someone who has NEVER taught a calf (or anything other than a dog YEARS ago) how to walk on a lead so a grain of salt is supplied with this suggestion


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2017)

Well how about naming your calf Ding Dong Neighbor?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 10, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Well how about naming your calf Ding Dong Neighbor?


Lmfao I actually might give him that as a nick names  I can hear it now "Ding Ding neighboor! Come!!!"


----------



## Kathi Davis (Apr 11, 2017)

Your beginning could be an exact mirror to mine.  I got a call from my Mother who took my two kids to a sale with her for "help" only to find out that she bought them each a goat.  Could not even tell me the kind but that they were both Boer goats (she guessed right.  LOL).  Anyway..... she brought them home and they were so young that we (by which I mean Me) had to bottle feed every 4 hours.  I grumble but it was fun.  We just ended up selling Tex and Max because they were getting so big that they were knocking the younger kids over when they would try to play with them.  While they didn't mean to be hurtful we sold them to a couple that had bigger and stronger play toys.  lol.  We have however 4 more Boer goats that will be market projects for 4H and are anxiously awaiting 3 Nigerian Dwarf babies to come home.  So I totally understand the crazy part of it.  But isn't it so much fun.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 11, 2017)

Kathi Davis said:


> Your beginning could be an exact mirror to mine.  I got a call from my Mother who took my two kids to a sale with her for "help" only to find out that she bought them each a goat.  Could not even tell me the kind but that they were both Boer goats (she guessed right.  LOL).  Anyway..... she brought them home and they were so young that we (by which I mean Me) had to bottle feed every 4 hours.  I grumble but it was fun.  We just ended up selling Tex and Max because they were getting so big that they were knocking the younger kids over when they would try to play with them.  While they didn't mean to be hurtful we sold them to a couple that had bigger and stronger play toys.  lol.  We have however 4 more Boer goats that will be market projects for 4H and are anxiously awaiting 3 Nigerian Dwarf babies to come home.  So I totally understand the crazy part of it.  But isn't it so much fun.


It's awesome to hear that I'm not alone in this sort of happening. Your lucky you could figure out what breeds they were... I'm still thinking there may be a little of something else in her besides sannan and nubian..... she has a beard now .... to be honest I'm relieved my dad didn't grab her twin brother as well... that would have been a nightmare lol.do you have any pictures of your goat's?  I love seeing other people's flocks  

I've been thinking of joining 4H for a while now but I don't know if I have time... my dad when I asked him if I should, greatly encouraged it said it would be something that I would really like lol.
I wouldn't trade this experience for the world!even though we had a but of a rough start, to this day it is still worth it !!!


----------



## Kathi Davis (Apr 12, 2017)

Have not got my Nigerians home yet will be the first of next month and the end of May before they are all home.  But we did get our Boer goats for 4H.  Must say are they not some of the cutest things in the world.  They are so ornery it is awesome.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2017)

They sure are cute!


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 12, 2017)

Today... has been interesting.  First, Newton is being a butt and will only let the babies nurse when she feels like it which isn't often (at least when I watch her) though their bellies aren't shrinking and they have grown immensely in the past few weeks so I guess I shouldn't worry too too much.

Secondly, I was at the neighboor hood dairy farm like usual, this time I was grooming one of my favorite heifers who seems to have a minor obsession with me, and when I shifted my weight ( apparently poop isn't the most solid slippery thing to stand amidst), my leg slid right out from under me thank God I landed with my butt on a patch of straw....moorley ( the heifer I was grooming) stood stock still and stared at me, then took advantage of my weakness and decided to give me a tounge bath  then the other heifer decided to join her in the process of licking me... and just my luck I felt honestly like a new born calf, because no matter how I tried my boots wouldn't grip the floor. The farmer actually walked up to the rail and watched my struggle eventually offering me a hand after howling for a solid 2 minutes. Then after getting me out of the pen, told me if I wanted to, when I joined the 4h club, they would not only let me use any of their calfs, but they would also sponsor me! So that's good news ... though I was also warned if I slacked off on any school work I would be banned temporarily from the barn  So if that's not incentive to do well .... well I don't know what is then lol.

*Btw update on the calf... the flop strikes again!! 


He just lay there .... for a solid minute..... and because of his size he's almost too heavy to lift lol... look at that look of satisfaction!!! 


 Honestly I hope he doesn't turn out like his momma, she's a complete fruit cake with extra fruit on the side and a glass of fruit juice to top it off... she just leaps around like it's nobodies buisness kicks the automated milking machine and jumps whenever the farmer even attempts to get her out of the way and charges into the other heifers...ohhh please let him only have momma's face and nothing else  ... The Farmer Says he likely Won't Take After her since she wasnt Well socialised as a calf and he is already pretty good for his age.
I'm proud with his progress on the lead training, though he only does well if he feels like it *sigh* Well it's still a work in progress... but he does walk beside me and he has learned to slow his pace when I tell him "slowly" so he's pretty smart.... (yay. .. this should be fun ).. my friend wanted me to add a category to the name thing, she pointed out that over half his spots look like hearts so she suggests some romantic name like romeo or something of the sort..

With all this busy hubbub,  I'm grateful for the quiet nights. The ones when coyotes choose to roam a different property, and the tree frogs sing to their hearts content.  And the moon jist sits there iluminating the world below it. It is extremely relaxing and though they are few I'm grateful for the ones I have.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 13, 2017)

Kathi Davis said:


> Have not got my Nigerians home yet will be the first of next month and the end of May before they are all home.  But we did get our Boer goats for 4H.  Must say are they not some of the cutest things in the world.  They are so ornery it is awesome. View attachment 30916 View attachment 30917


You goats are absoloutly adorable!


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 13, 2017)

So .. we got 27 eggs today... we only have twenty five hens, does that mean out roosters are laying now too?  lol

So during my little session with my calf today, he was full of energy and was bucking and kicking uo a storm in our warm spring sunshine. It was so cute only ... there was a problem.
The barn has these walls that roll down when it gets to a certain temperature so to give the girls some fresh air.. so as little boy was running around and having the time of his life all the heifers started to mass panic at the running white calf out side the barn, they were galloping tripping and stumbling every which way, raising mass hysteria 

Luckily none of the heifers were hurt... but I feel like a total idiot  I should have taken into account how skiddish the ladies were and made sure he was farther away from the Windows. ..

Thank God tomorrow we have a day off for easter... also apparently next week is a four day week at school as well  more time with my animals yay!!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2017)

Must be you had a couple of post "put to bed" eggs and 2 "today" eggs. I've seen that on occasion. Picked one up from under the roost 2 days ago. Always have to wash those because they are  Hardly ever have to wash the eggs laid in the nests.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

That is great that the farmer will let you show a calf and sponser you too! What an opportunity! I love, love, love the "calf flop"  Have you come up with a name yet?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> That is great that the farmer will let you show a calf and sponser you too! What an opportunity! I love, love, love the "calf flop"  Have you come up with a name yet?


Welp. .. one problem with picking a name... I sometimes call all the bull calfs buddy, kind of as a general over all nick name.... but now he responds to it.... like if I say it he will run over lol so I think he may have picked it himself, but he also responds when I call him my little mule  So this is an interesting predicament. 
And the calf flop is all entertaining and all until you actually want the calf to go somewhere then it's just a pain in the butt  lol. But he's getting much better lol. He can actually do a full lap of the barn without struggling or stopping or flopping lol.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

Buddy it is then. He is so cute, I just love new calves. I had cows years ago and my favorite cow had her calf at the back of a 12 acre pasture. Friends had come to see the new calf, so I went and got him. I carried him to the front with mamma cow tagging along behind. Unknowingly, I imprinted him. He grew into a bull with a bad attitude towards everybody but me. He would come to the fence and lower his head over the fence for me to scratch his ears and behind his black curved horns. Anybody else, he'd try to run down, so ultimately, he had to go.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Buddy it is then. He is so cute, I just love new calves. I had cows years ago and my favorite cow had her calf at the back of a 12 acre pasture. Friends had come to see the new calf, so I went and got him. I carried him to the front with mamma cow tagging along behind. Unknowingly, I imprinted him. He grew into a bull with a bad attitude towards everybody but me. He would come to the fence and lower his head over the fence for me to scratch his ears and behind his black curved horns. Anybody else, he'd try to run down, so ultimately, he had to go.


Aww he sounds adorable, besides the running down everyone but you thing lol. Hopefully this guy will be fixed before he becomes angry , as soon as his horns start coming in they will be clipped/ removed thankfully enough lol.

I keep forgetting that one day he will be a full grown thousand pound animal with raging hormones.... I mean look at this cute little face! 



 


How could he possibly become one of those angry bulls ( I know I'm kidding myself....urgh)

Well one can hope...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

haha, you got the lick nose shot! Cows never have boogers.......


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> haha, you got the lick nose shot! Cows never have boogers.......


Tell that to a few of the heifers in my barn... their noses run like no tomorrow, you just look over and there are these long endless strands of goop, reaching the floor and still going strong


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

didn't say they don't have snot......they never have those packed, crusty _boogers!_  That pointed tongue goes straight up their nostril, one side, then the other.....Look Ma! NO BOOGERS!! 

yeah, I know.......I look at things from a different perspective


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> didn't say they don't have snot......they never have those packed, crusty _boogers!_  That pointed tongue goes straight up their nostril, one side, then the other.....Look Ma! NO BOOGERS!!
> 
> yeah, I know.......I look at things from a different perspective


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


>



Ya' just gotta love cows....... then you don't mind when you get a snotty, slobbery "kiss" LOL LOL


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah... See I don't love cows, so I would totally mind!


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

I understand both feeling towards snotty cow kisses really it depends on the cow and how snotty she is... urgh 

Today I mucking out stalls and had at least five cows following me around just licking me or chewing on my clothes


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2017)

Well, I'd say that's a positive testament to the fact that you're mighty good tasting   Perhaps it's time to use something other than that hay soap and grain shampoo, or maybe it's the salt lick laundry detergent?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Well, I'd say that's a positive testament to the fact that you're mighty good tasting   Perhaps it's time to use something other than that hay soap and grain shampoo, or maybe it's the salt lick laundry detergent?


Dang it now I have to waste all of those specialty products  there goes my hay conditioner and corn body wash


----------



## TAH (Apr 16, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I understand both feeling towards snotty cow kisses really it depends on the cow and how snotty she is... urgh
> 
> Today I mucking out stalls and had at least five cows following me around just licking me or chewing on my clothes


Reminds me when I helped Bottle feed 30 calfs and milk 500 cows...the cows don't get grain during milking so they like to grab your clothes as you go by.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 16, 2017)

TAH said:


> Reminds me when I helped Bottle feed 30 calfs and milk 500 cows...the cows don't get grain during milking so they like to grab your clothes as you go by.


I'll try and get a video tomorrow lol I will litterally walk I  circles or in front of other cattle and the group following me will follow my exact steps leaving destruction In their wake lol


----------



## Bruce (Apr 17, 2017)

Perhaps you could get the cows to pull a mucking sled (*) as they follow you around.


* You'll have to invent it first.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 17, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps you could get the cows to pull a mucking sled (*) as they follow you around.
> 
> 
> * You'll have to invent it first.


Lol they already have an automatic floor cleaner, the poop and wet straw just needs to get pulled out of the stalls for it to get it lol but good idea


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 17, 2017)

We now have a barn! Well I mean a barn type thing... it's one of those big metal frames with the tarp that goes over top. Though the tarp may be a write off  the previous owners only secured the thing with duck tape (yes they taped the tarp down) and cheap straps... and with the recent storm where the the wind reached 150km (I think that's the right measurement...) it ripped the tarp right off of the straps and has done some damage. As soon as my dad is home we are going over to the property and somehow dismantling this building... my question is how the heck are we going to transport it??? We do not have any vehicles big enough to transport even the wood, it would all hang out the back plus the metal poles are really long.

The old owner of the building gave me some chicken tractors as well for free... well as free as having to fix them up is. One was in good shape besides missing part of the roof and a door. it is tall enough for turkeys to start out in (  )



 

 


  mean while the second... is a nightmare for people who pay too much attention to details, plus it was almost falling apart, AND the frame was built on an inward angle.... 

 

 

LIKE the back is soo uneven, and I've tried fixing it.... it doesn't look much better, but the door... urgh one side was split down the middle so I had to remove it and cut another 1x1 then re-attach it to the structure. All it needs is a new roof (the original tarp over top is in shreds as you can see in the first picture) They also had a peice of pvc piping for a feed container screwed in there.... all they did was cute a slot out, the edge was so sharp it cut my finger... imagine what I would have done to a chicken . So I've sanded it down and tried to fix their cutting skills but it looks like I may just not use it all together .. we shall see.

In other news, I may have found a nearby field where I can house and graze buddy, and the rent? Well all they are asking is a calf. That's all they want for buddy being on their field or any of our other animals  and they are just a house over from me WHICH IS AMAZING!!! 



He seriously has grown so much including putting on weight... the Farmer can't even lift him now without a major struggle. And talk about growing! My newton's little kids... ARE HUGE! 

 


And if I wasn't busy enough with school, the calf, and my other animals... my neighboor has asked me if I would be interested in exercising her gelding and brushing her mare.... idk if I should accept , though my inner horse lover is dying of lack of horse contact.... what do you guys think? I'm trying it once this week to see if I'm up to it. Wish me luck


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2017)

I love finding good deals on stuff I need, might need, will need in the future, thinking about needing, find something to do with it because I have it, need.  Looks like you got a great deal on some seriously needed stuff!

Grazing for Buddy is a great find and being that close makes it fantastic! 

I wish you luck with your horse exercising and mare brushing. I hope it works out for you and that you can somehow juggle it all. But you know, you can over do it and be stretched too thin, so watch yourself.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 18, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I love finding good deals on stuff I need, might need, will need in the future, thinking about needing, find something to do with it because I have it, need.  Looks like you got a great deal on some seriously needed stuff!
> 
> Grazing for Buddy is a great find and being that close makes it fantastic!
> 
> I wish you luck with your horse exercising and mare brushing. I hope it works out for you and that you can somehow juggle it all. But you know, you can over do it and be stretched too thin, so watch yourself.


If I do take one the horses, I may have to Decide On Certain Days I go and feed the calves just so I don't take on too much at once, but idk if I want to give that up, especially with all the new calves coming in the next 30 days. We actually had two more bull calfs born yesterday.. that is now 6 bull calfs to 2 heifers to the farmers dismay, everyone is kind of irritated and on edge with all the boys coming in. I hope two of my favorite girls have heifers... badly 

I'll do my best not to wear myself out lol


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 23, 2017)

I... am ...so ... happy!!!! My Favorite Heifer Had A Little Girl YAY!!! Finally something I'm allowed getting attached to  Her mother is the sweetest cow and upon seeing me actually presented her daughter, by kind of pushing her towards me with her nose  . The farmer says I get to help choose the name so he's thinking chip... but that would be kind of weird for me since that's my best friends name....  well again begins the naming game all over again .

Besides the birth of the the new the new little girl, I am happy to say that we almost have the new barn fully disassembled. Now only part of the building sanding is the frame.


Hopefully it only takes one more trip to finish it. Then it's reversing the process all over again and rebuilding the darn thing .
Warm weather brings happiness among my animals. Everyone is sunbathing and just sleeping happily.

 


Finally to end a good day, let's leave it with our first campfire of the season


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2017)

I like the size of your camp fire better than whatever the neighbor's were burning in their field today. I'm thinking it got bigger than they expected but they did finally get it out.

You know, there is something really weird sounding about "we almost have the new barn fully disassembled." MOST people ASSEMBLE a new barn! 

Congrats on the heifer. Don't tell your aunt or she'll come up with some stupid name for her as well.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I like the size of your camp fire better than whatever the neighbor's were burning in their field today. I'm thinking it got bigger than they expected but they did finally get it out.
> 
> You know, there is something really weird sounding about "we almost have the new barn fully disassembled." MOST people ASSEMBLE a new barn!
> 
> Congrats on the heifer. Don't tell your aunt or she'll come up with some stupid name for her as well.


My aunt can go away.... this is my calf to name... the Farmer has given ME a special privilege  not her. Lol

My dad just chased a coon up a tree.... this thing is massive!!! Well guess what birds because of such a creature running around are now graduating into the big Bird coop.... good luck little guys . 


 

@Bruce  lmfao sounds like what my grandfather did when he tried to burn out the ditch  Let's say it didn't go as smoothly as he thought it would


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 23, 2017)

How are the twins doing? Also love the new profile picture! Such an interesting looking goat


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 23, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> How are the twins doing? Also love the new profile picture! Such an interesting looking goat


Well toot is doing well but he's turning into a miniature version of his mother (so basically a jerk) but we may have to start suplimenting gruff. Newton is letting toot feed but gruff, gets launched by newton everytime she tries .... it's not like she's thinning out... just I'm worried. Toot is much bigger than her now so it's my turn to step up.

And ikr? I discovered such a strange new breed  but he's my little baby no matter how strange he is


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 24, 2017)

So.... I just had a very interesting experience.... Andrea (my dad's wife) and I were cooking supper and she was deep frying some fries..... there is a reason why two very ambitious people don't cook at the same time... they encourage each other too much and make dumb decisions 


 

 

 

 anyone able to guess what happened next?  lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like they got Done.....
However, all that powder is tough to clean-up....a vacuum and a mop on the floor with a rag most the other places, being and electrical stove....trip the breaker before ya try to clean it....much easier than unpluging it...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, and I've been meaning to ask ya if she helps with the animals?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 24, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, and I've been meaning to ask ya if she helps with the animals?


Yes she does, she takes care of them during the day when I'm off at school (water, hay, feed, etc) As well as caring for the goats (newton is her bottle baby)


CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like they got Done.....
> However, all that powder is tough to clean-up....a vacuum and a mop on the floor with a rag most the other places, being and electrical stove....trip the breaker before ya try to clean it....much easier than unpluging it...


And the powder is just a nightmare.... we litterally stripped the stove and scrubbed the entire thing .... but I still don't think we got it all ... and in her panic to get the oil off the stove it spilled everywhere, which when I ran to go turn the flaming stove top off , I wiped out in the oil and hit my head off the fridge... next thing I know she was spraying the stove with the extinguisher... I almost didn't make it out of the way before she sprayed it


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 24, 2017)

Though we come up with fantastic meals and are good cooks, both of us in a small kitchen working on multiple things on a small stove top usually calls for disaster lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeh have to keep clean water, otherwise there will be residue left. Hope the food doesn't get "Flavored" by it.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 24, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh have to keep clean water, otherwise there will be residue left. Hope the food doesn't get "Flavored" by it.


To be honest we ended up having to redo half of the food we prepared.... the rest got sprayed by the extinguisher as well


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 24, 2017)

It's a good thing that you had the extinguisher... Oil fires are very dangerous. Glad neither of you got sprayed with the (burning/hot) oil... Those burns are the worst.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> It's a good thing that you had the extinguisher... Oil fires are very dangerous. Glad neither of you got sprayed with the (burning/hot) oil... Those burns are the worst.


I actually almost got set on fire.... it was quite scary , I had a bit of oil on my sleeve when I was trying to turn off the element... urgh, we'll now I can put reacts quickly in an urgent situation on my resume


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

Though I didn't want to believe it... newton has officially rejected her little girl. Would goats milk from a store be ok to feed her? Just as a replacement milk? Newton doesn't enjoy me holding her still to let gruff feed, and I don't like getting horned and kicked. Though gruff has already started eating grass, hay, and goat feed, so I'm not too worried about her starving but she's still too young to be weaned off mum... so will goats milk work? Or will it cause damage and not help at all?


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 25, 2017)

Can you milk Newton and use that?  How old is Gruff?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

Milking Newton sounds dangerous! But if you can, it would be best. Baby might not take a bottle but she could drink it from a bowl if she's already eating food. If she needs it, I also don't remember how old she is...


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

The twins were born on the 23rd of March so they are just over a month. And milking newton... I'll give it a try tomorrow, though expect me to come out with some hoof shaped bruises  and potentially a stab wound from a horn lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

You will likely need a milking stand for that one! You could use cow milk if she won't cooperate. I think you might know a dairy farmer... Lol milk from the grocery store is ok too, whole milk.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> You will likely need a milking stand for that one! You could use cow milk if she won't cooperate. I think you might know a dairy farmer... Lol milk from the grocery store is ok too, whole milk.


I can always get some of the calf starter off of them, or would real cow milk be better? They have 3rd day colostrum milking that they can't put in with the rest because it still has blood in it. Or i can ask for a fresh jug and they will likely let me have some, what do you think is best?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

I've heard both ways... @Goat Whisperer uses cow milk if goat milk isn't available and I defer to her expertise on this matter! I wouldn't go for colostrum at her age, if you can get real milk that would be what I personally would try to get.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 25, 2017)

People usually use whole cows milk if they are not I sing goat milk  But it could be difficult to get her to take a bottle. I'm sorry she is rejecting her. Is there anything wrong with her udder or teats that could be causing discomfort.?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> People usually use whole cows milk if they are not I sing goat milk  But it could be difficult to get her to take a bottle. I'm sorry she is rejecting her. Is there anything wrong with her udder or teats that could be causing discomfort.?


No there isn't. .. she's letting the little boy nurse like there is no tomorrow just the little girl gets rammer hard when ever she tries...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2017)

Store bought "goat milk" isn't... it's pure nastiness. Use (store bought or from the neighbor) whole cow's milk or if you feel you have to, use a replacer, just make sure it doesn't have soy based protein. Sorry Newton is being a butt goat...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 26, 2017)

Check the baby's teeth. They could be sharp and hurting mom when she's trying to nurse.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree with @purplequeenvt 
At this age, they don't just reject kids unless there is something wrong. 

Is she crying? Is her belly empty? I've seen people get worried when they see the dam kick the kid off, but in reality the kid is still eating. 

Is the doeling only trying to eat off the one side of the udder?

Check the does teats again. Sometimes they get small cuts that are hard to see. 

You may want to put some udder balm on the dam. Dynamint udder cream is great. 

If you still think the doeling isn't getting enough to eat you can start supplementing. 
You don't want to do a sudden milk change though. It is best to milk the dam and start mixing the milk, tie the dam up if needed and give her a bucket of grain to help keep her calm. When you don't transition the milk you are giving enterotoxemia an opportunity to rear its ugly head. 
I have seen this several times over the last 18 months, it happens. Mix probiotics in with the milk while transporting, that should help. 

Was the dam vaccinated (CDT)? Have the kids had any booster shots?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 30, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I agree with @purplequeenvt
> At this age, they don't just reject kids unless there is something wrong.
> 
> Is she crying? Is her belly empty? I've seen people get worried when they see the dam kick the kid off, but in reality the kid is still eating.
> ...


Well her belly isn't empty but newton still isn't letting her eat, my dad decided not to give newton her ctd shots because he wanted to go as natural as possible..... I know its not the best idea.... and I am constantly reminded of the fact that if I had the money I would be rushing out to get the vaccines.... actually admitting that they haven't is kind of embarrassing to be honest that they haven't and I feel lie a bad goat care taker (since they aren't mine).... and I've checked gruffs teeth.. they aren't sharp, we've started using udder balm but newton again is miserable everytime we put it on.... in general since having the kids she's just become mean to every living thing except her son.

To prove my point,  today was moving day for the goat and her kids. The maternity area was taken apart and newton was put in the sheep field permanently.  Now I wouldn't really care if she stayed in the field with the sheep... my problem is dad decided that she gets to stay in the sheep shed with the sheep... WHO ARE ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED OF HER!! As they are going in sara stays behind.. newton especially seems to hate her idk why, and she is hiding behind me absolutely terrified... newton won't let her enter. I had the physically push her out of the way to let my little girl in. Please don't let there be any injuries in the morning.... if newton has hurt one of my sheep I'm going to cry.. seriously. I swear my dad doesn't even hear what I'm saying when it comes to what I'm worried about. He keeps assuring me that they will work it out, but he didn't see how bad they all reacted tonight... I honeslty can't believe how mean newton has become, like what happened to my little cuddle buddy? *sigh*

Well to brighten things since I'm only thinking of the worst case senario up I'm going to be attempting to foster some chicks onto a broody hen soon.. wish me luck


----------



## Bruce (May 1, 2017)

Good luck! It worked for me with a broody 2 years ago. All set with another broody this year but she wouldn't stay on the nest in the brooding area in the coop even though she was glued in the nest boxes and screaming at me when I got near. 

I let her out a couple of days before the chicks arrived (last Tuesday). Instead of going back to the nest box as I expected, she rejoined the flock. Hoping to move the chicks out in the coop tomorrow but I have a couple of things to do so the Mama Heating Pad cave can be moved out there. Like drilling a hole in the wall for the power cord, no outlets in the coop. Wasn't a problem last time, Zorra doesn't need electricity to stay warm  I also have to make a cover for the chick portal so they don't start venturing into the coop too soon. Today I have other things I need to do so I won't be able to stay out with the chicks to see how things are going. Should be able to tomorrow.


----------



## newton the goat (May 1, 2017)

Right now I have her "hatching" some plastic easter eggs  funny thing is she happily accepted them and turns them like she would with normal eggs, the chicks come on the 9th


----------



## Bruce (May 1, 2017)

My broodies do that too, they'll even try to hatch nothing but the shavings in the nest box. When I moved Clemence to the brooding area last week she had a green plastic egg gripped tightly under her wing. Zorra had a "miracle" hatch 2 years ago - 3 plastic eggs yielded 7 chicks. Guess her math skills aren't very good.


----------



## newton the goat (May 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> My broodies do that too, they'll even try to hatch nothing but the shavings in the nest box. When I moved Clemence to the brooding area last week she had a green plastic egg gripped tightly under her wing. Zorra had a "miracle" hatch 2 years ago - 3 plastic eggs yielded 7 chicks. Guess her math skills aren't very good.



One of my friends broody hens hatched 6 chicks from a crab apple  chicken math is amazing


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2017)

Sorry you're having trouble with newton. I know your dad is set on "going natural" but you really don't want tetanus. Although I have never had to deal with it I have had a couple close calls that have given me enough insight on how bad it could be. I just gave our herd CDT shots last week, 12 in total. You can buy a vial of CDT at TSC, or you can order it online. Its super easy to give as well. You should try persuading your dad


----------



## newton the goat (May 1, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Sorry you're having trouble with newton. I know your dad is set on "going natural" but you really don't want tetanus. Although I have never had to deal with it I have had a couple close calls that have given me enough insight on how bad it could be. I just gave our herd CDT shots last week, 12 in total. You can buy a vial of CDT at TSC, or you can order it online. Its super easy to give as well. You should try persuading your dad


I'm definitly going to... I don't want sick animals. Hope since he's going to be home more often that we need to get the shots done and over with. I don't want to risk anything serious


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 2, 2017)

Even if you don't do anything else (which I don't recommend), absolutely give CDT. 

Tetanus is NOT something that you want to deal with. Ever. I have lost a handful of animals to tetanus and it is excruciating for the animal and ugly to watch.

Worming is also extremely important (also important that it is done correctly). There is absolutely no point in raising animals if you are going to sit back and watch them die of things that could have easily been prevented. 

Your dad needs to figure out if he is wanting to do things "natural" or if he's just being cheap. Keeping animals comes with a cost attached and if he's not willing to pay that, he needs to reconsider raising livestock. 

Sorry if my bluntness comes across as rude, but I have sat back and watched too many people (not on here necessarily) do bare minimum of medical care because they are doing things naturally/organically or they are just too cheap and as a result, the animals suffered and some died.


----------



## newton the goat (May 2, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> Even if you don't do anything else (which I don't recommend), absolutely give CDT.
> 
> Tetanus is NOT something that you want to deal with. Ever. I have lost a handful of animals to tetanus and it is excruciating for the animal and ugly to watch.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with what you said (don't worry it wasn't rude at all  ) I am getting on my dad's case about worming and he's kinda a little annoyed at me right now because I keep bringing it up when he tells me we will talk about it later. I'm going to look into finding a vile of ctd, luvmypets says I can get it at tsc so I'll go take a look there. Trust me I'm not letting my dad get away with doing thw bare minimum. Where would I get the needles? And how do I inject it? Any instructions would be happily taken to mind


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

I was told giving the CDT under the armpit keeps the lump it leaves from being visible on the shoulder where it is usually given. But that is for show goats.... so I guess it is up to you lol. 

Also, I wouldn't be keeping Newton if she were that mean. We just got rid of a doe for that reason. And we loved that girl. The health and safety of the entire herd must come over one in my mind. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 2, 2017)

I second that opinion.  I just sold a goat who kept everything in turmoil....much nicer without her around.  She was an easy milker and gave loads of milk - but it wasn't worth the fight...


----------



## luvmypets (May 2, 2017)

You should be able to get needles and syringes at tsc as well. Its fairly easy to give, just lift up some loose skin and inject the needle into it. The vet showed me how to inject and make sure you're doing it right.  You need to inject it under the skin(subcutaneously). I would practice injections on an orange or something before you actually give it. Also when you think you have it in run your finger down the needle(you can feel it under the skin). Make sure you aren't accidently poked through on the other side(i have done that a few times)


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2017)

Make sure when you run your finger down the needle that it is in fact "DOWN" the needle... from the syringe down toward the needle point. You don't want to stick yourself with the needle as well as the goat.


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2017)

Tent the loose skin. Meaning pick it up between thumb and finger(s) and put the needle in horizontally between your thumb and fingers. You can probably see what "tenting" looks like on the inside of your forearm. And I bet there are a bazillion youtube videos showing it on animals. 

I do it twice a day to our diabetic cat to give her insulin. No idea how tough a goat's skin is nor what size needle you use with CDT, the insulin needles are so small I can barely feel it going into her skin. Guessing CDT in a goat is a bit different.  And it would likely be a good idea to have a helper in case Newton doesn't like getting pinched and poked


----------



## newton the goat (May 5, 2017)

It has been raining non stop for the past 2 weeks. If we get anymore, I will have to put life jackets on my animals and tie them to the trees so they don't float away. It has soaked through the flooring of our sheep shed and no matter how much I try and dry it out and put down fresh straw, it all ends up soaking wet in the end  So far the water comes about mid way up my shin and is deeper than my boots are tall


 

 





I swear we are living in a lake right now. Our basement has flooded and I have to Wade to the end of my driveway to catch the bus...
And to make it worse besides the water, my favorite heifer is down with and injury, she's getting better but they almost didn't think she was going to make it



*******GRAPHIC PICTURES*******
(not that bad but though I should give warning first )

She has a big open wound over her hips and a few dotting along the Ridge of her spine..... another heifer in heat tried to mount her and wedged her underneath the bars of the stall... I took three grown men, a tractor and three hours to get her out, they actually thought she has broken her back and weren't expecting her to ever get up again. Right now she is on lots of pain medication to try and help her not only heal, but also not be in pain 24/7 




 




But in better news, he daughter is strong and healthy along with another little heifer born yesterday. .. it's finally looking like their bull streak is over.
(Her daughter)



(The new heifer calf)



Both are hefty strong little girls 

And I am also now finally part of 4h we have a competition in I think October that I have already been signed up for now all I have to do I pick a calf and register it... and finally train it.... Welp this should be fun


----------



## samssimonsays (May 5, 2017)

SO sorry to hear of your favorite girl and all the flooding! We too were having a bad go with water, not as bad as yours but shin deep and the animal pens are not drying out due to constant rain or snow :/ I hope you all dry out soon and that your girl makes a full recovery!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 5, 2017)

That sure looks like a lot of water there. Ya may have to get ya some hip waders before long. Something that will get them up outta the water is a few pallets stacked up high enough...just make sure the space between the slats aren't wide enough for them to get injured. Sorry about the cow escapades, sure hope she makes a full recovery. That is a cute and sweet little girl there....wish ya the Best with the 4H competition.


----------



## newton the goat (May 5, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> SO sorry to hear of your favorite girl and all the flooding! We too were having a bad go with water, not as bad as yours but shin deep and the animal pens are not drying out due to constant rain or snow :/ I hope you all dry out soon and that your girl makes a full recovery!


Thanks I'm hoping so too....


CntryBoy777 said:


> That sure looks like a lot of water there. Ya may have to get ya some hip waders before long. Something that will get them up outta the water is a few pallets stacked up high enough...just make sure the space between the slats aren't wide enough for them to get injured. Sorry about the cow escapades, sure hope she makes a full recovery. That is a cute and sweet little girl there....wish ya the Best with the 4H competition.


Funnily enough I've been looking into a pair of those as of yesterday  and she's not as bad as she was earlier this week but she isn't out of danger yet  and thanks I hope this 4h thing is successful as well


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like you are all "low ground" there @newton the goat! Maybe you need to dig a huge pond and spread what you dig out over other areas with drainage back "down" to the pond. 

Glad the animals are, on the whole, doing OK. Is Newton still being a butthead?


----------



## newton the goat (May 5, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Sounds like you are all "low ground" there @newton the goat! Maybe you need to dig a huge pond and spread what you dig out over other areas with drainage back "down" to the pond.
> 
> Glad the animals are, on the whole, doing OK. Is Newton still being a butthead?


NEWTON IS AN ANGRY LITTLE DIVA WITH HORNS!!! Now that she is housed with the sheep she has decided that she wants the shed to herself! So whenever I go to lock them up they go in.... she follows and then chases them out!! I'm really getting tired of her new attitude


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2017)

Have you ever shown Newton who is in charge?


----------



## newton the goat (May 5, 2017)

TAH said:


> Have you ever shown Newton who is in charge?


Yes..... I have..... she doesn't care


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Yes..... I have..... she doesn't care


That stinks!


----------



## newton the goat (May 7, 2017)

First day of sunshine today! We were able to drain part of the pond in front of the sheep's house. The ground there is pretty damaged so we have put pallets down for them to walk on since they wouldnt sink and injure themselves. I am so thankful for our beautiful little boy! Ramsay is so friendly and will just lean against you asking for attention or just stare at you in adoration while you are scratching him 



 
He is starting to show interest in the mothers though they still don't want anything to do with him lol, it's funny to see him trying to flirt with them. It looks like this year will be the same as newton.... because he's reaching that age and we still don't have him separated  well guess I get to loose my sanity again later on this year  (thanks dad -_- )
Hoping for sunshine the rest of the week, we would like to bring buddy home in the next few days and get him set up in the field.  Dad says we will be keeping him over the winter so the more used to his new home he is, the easier it will be for us.

Here are some pictures of everyone enjoying the sun 
(Look at toots ears )


 


 
(I love how sara looks in pictures )


 
(Momma bonding time )


 
Group cuddle times 


 

 
Rod Stewart and his ladies soaking up the sun lol


----------



## newton the goat (May 7, 2017)

So pictures of the pallets we have set up 




 

 

Ramsay and toot get along pretty well. They seem to act like typical boys always  butting heads and playing the who's got more testosterone game lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 7, 2017)

Glad ya was able to ditch the scuba gear for a bit, I know all of them are glad the moat was drained. We are in a stretch of a few days without any moisture here, but some bad storms on the way Thurs-Fri.


----------



## newton the goat (May 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad ya was able to ditch the scuba gear for a bit, I know all of them are glad the moat was drained. We are in a stretch of a few days without any moisture here, but some bad storms on the way Thurs-Fri.


Yikes I hope you don't get as much as they are predicting. I'm glad they are no longer swimming as well but we now find ourselves down to our last hay and straw bales.... since my grandfather couldn't find the straw bale he used and entire bale of hay as bedding  So even though the rain is one rest it doesn't mean our troubles are over


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

TAH said:


> Have you ever shown Newton who is in charge?


The one with the horns has an advantage 

Sorry she is still being a PITA @newton the goat.


----------



## TAH (May 8, 2017)

Bruce said:


> The one with the horns has an advantage
> 
> Sorry she is still being a PITA @newton the goat.


Yeah, she does! She's acting like my mini Nubian was and I got him switched around with a lot of training.


----------



## TAH (May 8, 2017)

@newton the goat Newton looks like her hooves could use a trimming...you can see her back hoove is tilting back wich is not a good thing...


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2017)

TAH said:


> @newton the goat Newton looks like her hooves could use a trimming...you can see her back hoove is tilting back wich is not a good thing...


We clipped her hoofs right away after she had the kids, we need to find a way to sharpen our clippers so we can do it again .... I know she needs them done


----------



## TAH (May 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> We clipped her hoofs right away after she had the kids, we need to find a way to sharpen our clippers so we can do it again .... I know she needs them done


Are your clippers straight or curved clippers?


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2017)

TAH said:


> Are your clippers straight or curved clippers?


They are straight


----------



## TAH (May 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> They are straight


I had straight too and I used scissor sharpeners.


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2017)

TAH said:


> I had straight too and I used scissor sharpeners.


I don't have scissor sharpeners, would a knife sharpener work?


----------



## TAH (May 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I don't have scissor sharpeners, would a knife sharpener work?


I would assume so if you could get it at an angle to sharpen the scissors?


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2017)

TAH said:


> I would assume so if you could get it at an angle to sharpen the scissors?


When my dad gets home I'll give it a shot since he is very protective of his knives


----------



## newton the goat (May 18, 2017)

It feels like forever since I last posted (reality check, only two weeks)  ramsay and the girls are doing great though the babies are angry at me because I personally weaned them last weekend, they are still yelling at me till the odd hours of the morning (I swear my neighboors hate me now ) how long does it take for the momma's to get out of milk? Cause I honestly have no clue.
Buddy is doing well, well besides the black flies constantly attacking around his eyes and ears poor baby... he still is partial to grazing but absolutely loves his hay (and small portion of corn) only problem with feeding him milk still? Newton wants to drink it! So she tries to headbutt him out of the way.... but yesterday he had enough and when she was coming at him from behind, kicked her square smack dab right in the middle of her face, she hasn't gone near him since (yes she is fine, just very offended)
And we had a new suprise last night, the barn cat at the farm had kittens.... 13 of them to be exact lol Sadly Four didnt Make It Through the Night but the rest are doing wel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 18, 2017)

Those are some really nice kittens....but 9 is a bunch to find homes for. I can't help ya with your milk question. It has been my experience that goats don't much care for the word No.....


----------



## newton the goat (May 18, 2017)

Lol I've kinda figured out they don't listen to the word no lol, so honestly she kinda deserved that kick from buddy and I don't feel bad in the least


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2017)

Why would you want the mommas to get out of milk? Now is when you milk them and get YOUR portion!


----------



## mysunwolf (May 22, 2017)

Yeah, your sheep would be a hundred times easier to milk than Newton!


----------



## goatgurl (May 22, 2017)

those kittens are adorable.  I keep trying to talk myself out of getting another cat but I really miss my old guy louis.


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2017)

Cats don't have 13 kittens.   That is crazy. I wonder what the record is for the largest litter?  9 is going to be tough for her to feed. I would milk Newton and bottle feed some of those babies...they are adorable. But I am a sucker for a cute cat.


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2017)

and it doesn't even have to be cute...


----------



## newton the goat (May 24, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Cats don't have 13 kittens.   That is crazy. I wonder what the record is for the largest litter?  9 is going to be tough for her to feed. I would milk Newton and bottle feed some of those babies...they are adorable. But I am a sucker for a cute cat.


The record is 19 kittens back in 1970 lol trust me I checked  momma is so far taking good care of all of the babies, and all of them are well fed I check on them a few times daily, and jasmine (mom) takes those few precious moments to escape and got get something to eat and drink ... poor girl 


mysunwolf said:


> Yeah, your sheep would be a hundred times easier to milk than Newton!


My sheep are heavier than newton  and have a lot more experience escaping lol I need to build a milk stand so I can do their feet (trust me the two older ones I have are less than willing to let me touch them lol) 


goatgurl said:


> those kittens are adorable.  I keep trying to talk myself out of getting another cat but I really miss my old guy louis.


Speaking of which, I have kittens for free from an amazing mousing lineage  the family has had the past three generations in their barns catching mice and they never see hide nor tail of them except when the cats bring them in  anybody want one? Lol


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2017)

Thanks but we currently have 4 cats which is 2 more than planned given the 2 younger ones were "drop offs". Besides, it might be difficult to import them from Canada


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2017)

You still with us @newton the goat ?????


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 26, 2017)

Perhaps not.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey don't plan my funeral yet  I'm still here just got locked out of my account as well as dealing with a hectic lifestyle


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Ok here's a big long update thanks to my long time disapearance from this site 
 I just finished my first ever 4h competition with my overly butch looking heifer calf smurf that I'm borrowing from the farm I work at. I placed 14 out of 19 in the first round and 14 out of twenty in the second which I'm pretty proud of.


 


My flock of sheep is doing well, Ramsey is going nicely and is still a big suck up 

 

the ladies trust me much more and will follow me around the pasture willingly without any coaxing!

 


I'm a bit worried about oone of the moms since she constantly lays down, I can't tell if something is wrong or if she is just lazy. She isn't showing a lack of energy appetite or any sort of symptoms like that.
Whatever issue we were having with their health before has straightened itself out and is no longer an issue(honeslty I'm thinking it was because of my step mom giving them sweet feed even after I asked her to stop) 
Buddy my bull calf is over 250 lbs now... though he is a suck, his playful habits will soo be dangerous if I don't get control which I've been trying, thing is my dad wants to sell him, which actually may be a good idea especially since he wants to put the money towards a meat calf instead of a Holstein. 

And finally one thing after another... I can honestly say I've officially graduated!! And a week after I did I entered into my college course! It's weird being in school in the summer time but honestly it's awesome at the same time! Definitly keeping me busy!

I'm sorry for disapearing, how is everyone? I'm tired  waiting for the day I actually get a full nights sleep for once


----------



## Bruce (Jul 26, 2017)

HI NEWTON!! We miss you  When you have the time you can bring us up to date on all the activities.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey Bruce 
Good to be back! It's been kinda a bit rough recently and all. We finally got our first crop planted and actually harvested last week! We are working on setting up the second pastured area for the sheep which is great! But it means they need to learn how to follow me to the other side of the property  this is going to be fun


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 26, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Hey Bruce
> Good to be back! It's been kinda a bit rough recently and all. We finally got our first crop planted and actually harvested last week! We are working on setting up the second pastured area for the sheep which is great! But it means they need to learn how to follow me to the other side of the property  this is going to be fun



Do you ever give them any feed?  We don't do it often but every several days I go out and call them to me with a bucket and some feed.  I put just enough in their troughs that they get a taste but it pays off in the long run.  As an example, they were out in a fairly big field of grass that we just opened yesterday and when I looked down at them just before sun tonightset, they were just standing there looking up at the house.  It was obvious they couldn't find the gate to get back in so I went down with a bucket of feed and called them to me through the gate they couldn't find.  They all got a bit of feed out of my hand but it got them to their bedding area.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> Do you ever give them any feed?  We don't do it often but every several days I go out and call them to me with a bucket and some feed.  I put just enough in their troughs that they get a taste but it pays off in the long run.  As an example, they were out in a fairly big field of grass that we just opened yesterday and when I looked down at them just before sun tonightset, they were just standing there looking up at the house.  It was obvious they couldn't find the gate to get back in so I went down with a bucket of feed and called them to me through the gate they couldn't find.  They all got a bit of feed out of my hand but it got them to their bedding area.


Ya I do everyonce and a while not often,  I'm going to try using that to coax them over across the property to the next feild


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 26, 2017)

Congratulations!!....
I know it seems schooling is still school, but it is good to get to the things ya wish to learn, instead of the boring stuff others want ya to learn. Also, on the placings in the show...tho, I'm sure they deducted points for the hat.......it is sure good to hear from ya and the grass sure looks much better than all the water ya had up there earlier....


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 26, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Congratulations!!....
> I know it seems schooling is still school, but it is good to get to the things ya wish to learn, instead of the boring stuff others want ya to learn. Also, on the placings in the show...tho, I'm sure they deducted points for the hat.......it is sure good to hear from ya and the grass sure looks much better than all the water ya had up there earlier....


Booo how can they remove points for the hat?? It looks awesome on her !!! And I agree! I'm so happy that the water is gone!  Though.... we only have rain showers that last up to 20 mins now... it's not the best for crops but it's better than it pouring and pouring for days like it was before


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 30, 2017)

I feel like I'm dying.... urgh the past couple days we got over 40 9 ft wooden posts 5ft in the ground with over 500 ft of cattle fencing put up (finally) fixed up the holes in the fence we found with extra wire we had and then coaxed all our animals (sheep, goats, and buddy included) with a bucket of feed and two people following behind to pick up the stragglers, all the way down to the gully on the other side of the property. Since it is the first move, all our girls in the flock are a little stressed out but as we make it a more regular habit; they should steadily be able to make the move without any issues. Buddy now almost 600lbs (ignore my previous weight guess) has decided he is a bush cow

 and has taken to eating the leaves off bushes and trees in there, while newton and gruff attempt to find a way out through the fence to my dismay (dumb goats). I'm hoping the sheep will soon become more comfortable with their way of living and soon will take to grazing all over the feild like they did in their first feild. My dad is worried because they are all acting stressed out which he has never seen before but I assured him that they were like this but less friendly when we first got them and that they would settle down soon. The grass in the gully will keep them busy for a few weeks due to it being knee high in some places and super dense all over. It's by far the best on the entire property. 

 


Once the river has calmed down and cleared up a but we will be able to fish fresh water out of there if we wanted so that makes life a bit easier but I think my dad will likely just run a hose down there to give them water daily.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. Honestly, I don't think the animals would have any issues drinking straight from the stream as it is right now.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 30, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Thanks for the pics. Honestly, I don't think the animals would have any issues drinking straight from the stream as it is right now.


Ya true, the cow and the goats (if they hadn't just escaped, dumb goats...) would enjoy it but my sheep seem to be picky with water and won't drink if the water seems a bit murky. .. they will wait for fresh water then drink half the bucket in one go each, so we may try it as an experiment but I have no clue how they will react


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2017)

Those are some seriously NEVER going to move posts! I bet you do feel like you are going to die. But you won't


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 30, 2017)

Newton and her kids are getting shipped off to auction tomorrow. I'm gonna miss her daughter... and am gonna do everything I can to make sure she ends up in a good home. Not that I can do much though. And buddy has been sold, despite my breaking heart. My little bush boy is now owned by my dad's friend.... so I've officially lost 4 animals in one day 
Though I am allowed coming whenever to see buddy at his new home until he is sent off... but Ramsey will miss his bully buddy. Urgh letting go is hard


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 30, 2017)

You can always be thankful ya had the opportunity to own them, raise them, and learn from them. It can be painful, but one day you'll think back and remember the memories with a smile and being able to see Buddy develope and grow will aid in the remembrance. Ya are a better person today having known them, than ya would have been never knowing and experiencing the pain.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2017)

I think we need an accounting of what animals you have now that you've sold off 4, I kinda got lost.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 31, 2017)

I think that leaves her with just the sheep... I may be wrong... Sorry you're having to let them go, but there will be more in your future I predict


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I think we need an accounting of what animals you have now that you've sold off 4, I kinda got lost.


I have all my chickens and my flock of sheep. We will be looking into a beef calf next spring.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I think that leaves her with just the sheep... I may be wrong... Sorry you're having to let them go, but there will be more in your future I predict


Thanks and I hope so. I know my dad is looking into getting 20 more sheep or so  So this is gonna be fun


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

We started off this year with 8 turkeys and my step moms stupid dashund killed them all...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2017)

It sounds as if your dad has settled on sheep and cows as the animals of preference. When ya get out on your own and find ya a place, then it will be you calling the "Shots" and can choose and do as ya wish....but, until then make the most of your learning experience and you'll have a much greater understanding of the tough decisions that have to be made in the keeping and maintaining of the animals. Enjoy your situation at your age....cause I was over 45 before I was able to start learning....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry about the turkeys! Has the little vermin now been permanently excluded from the poultry area?


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Sorry about the turkeys! Has the little vermin now been permanently excluded from the poultry area?


I wish.... the stupid creature still runs free and has recently killed two of our baby layers.... we joke about a potential accident taking place since he never stops barking.. actually I can't even call it barking.... the Hercules yodeling group coming to a house near you . Anyone want a yodeling dashund? We have tried shock collars and he killed brand new batteries in one day I seriously hate this dog


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2017)

They are bred for badger hunting....maybe @Bruce could take it off your hands for woodchuck control.....
They don't bark....that is why they are called yelpers....


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They are bred for badger hunting....maybe @Bruce could take it off your hands for woodchuck control.....
> They don't bark....that is why they are called yelpers....


 It would be better if he even yelped.... he throws his entire body backwards and howls! I swear I'm not one for animals cruelty or injury but in the nights he's done this even ive gotten some ideas I'm not proud of in my head  dumb dog annoys the heck out of me.... the level of irritation I feel for his is like when those people come up to me on fb and say that working in a dairy barn is cruel etc etc. And me being a rather calm person.. it takes a lot to make me that annoyed. Hey @Bruce if you want the dog you can have it


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 31, 2017)

Though to warn you once something is bigger than him he loses all confident and becomes a little coward


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry you have to put up with the dog. You'll never break him from killing the poultry, you'll just have to keep him put up. Really glad that you are back, have missed you!


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 1, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Sorry you have to put up with the dog. You'll never break him from killing the poultry, you'll just have to keep him put up. Really glad that you are back, have missed you!


I'm glad to be back too... honestly the past few months have been rough for me. I've finally gotten past some of that dumb crap that was holding me back. Now let's hope it stays behind me . It feels amazing to have such a warm welcome back


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Hey @Bruce if you want the dog you can have it


You are so cute Newton! Um, no thanks. And here I will insult some people but if I can throw it more than 5', I don't consider it a dog. And I'm not all that strong  The smaller they are the noisier and more obnoxious they are. I'm sure there are some individuals that do not fit this description. And yeah, there are annoying obnoxious bigger dogs as well. 

I don't think one could trap a dachshund in a havahart, they are too long! 

Step-mom refuses to let the dog be controlled/confined away from the poultry? I gather they are totally unimportant to her. That is unfortunate. Also unfortunate that your dad doesn't step in. After all, I gather most of the animals officially belong to him, right? Why does he allow them to be killed for no reason?


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You are so cute Newton! Um, no thanks. And here I will insult some people but if I can throw it more than 5', I don't consider it a dog. And I'm not all that strong  The smaller they are the noisier and more obnoxious they are. I'm sure there are some individuals that do not fit this description. And yeah, there are annoying obnoxious bigger dogs as well.
> 
> I don't think one could trap a dachshund in a havahart, they are too long!
> 
> Step-mom refuses to let the dog be controlled/confined away from the poultry? I gather they are totally unimportant to her. That is unfortunate. Also unfortunate that your dad doesn't step in. After all, I gather most of the animals officially belong to him, right? Why does he allow them to be killed for no reason?


It's not that either of them don't care. Both make sure he isn't outside Un supervised WHEN they are home. My great aunt is the one who just let's him outside and leaves him outside unsupervised even though I've asked her not to do that. And I totally agree with the if you can throw it more than five feet thing. My dad says a dog under 25 lbs is just bait not even a dog. You tie a peice of line to them toss them into a dog park and reel it in and *BAM!!* you got yourself a big dog


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2017)

There you go! What happens if the person that came with the real dog doesn't want to give it up though??

So .... I hate to say it but this Aunt of yours seems to be quite the PITA.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> There you go! What happens if the person that came with the real dog doesn't want to give it up though??
> 
> So .... I hate to say it but this Aunt of yours seems to be quite the PITA.


Oh she's "special" alright. Don't get me wrong, I love the lady but at times she's a real peice of work


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2017)

Seems so to me. Every time she is mentioned, it isn't a positive event.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Seems so to me. Every time she is mentioned, it isn't a positive event.


Haha! Your talking about my other aunt, my dad's sister! The one I'm talking about now is my grandma's sister


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 1, 2017)

I meant to post this yesterday, to be honest it was an interesting event. I never thought I would learn to ski.... without ski's..... in an auction barn... with two firm handfuls of a sheep's wooly behind . A bit of a back story,I somehow got roped into helping this tiny old Portuguese man load this 250-300 lbs ram into the back of his truck. He called me over asked me to stop it from running when he opened the gate and to help him load the damn thing.... as soon as that gate was opened my 180 behind was in the air flying like a flag behind a rampaging sheep making a b-line towards the highway. Somehow in the milliseconds between screaming and hanging on for dear life I managed to pull my legs between his two front ones and turn him into an awaiting group of men who had gathered at the sound of a screaming girl and a screaming sheep  They managed to grab him and untangle my fingers from his butt and load him safely with less of an issue than I had . I can now officially say..... I. .. don't. ... like.... skiing....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 1, 2017)

That's a memory that you'll carry with ya the rest of your life....and will be remembered as the summer after ya graduated.....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 2, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Haha! Your talking about my other aunt, my dad's sister! The one I'm talking about now is my grandma's sister


Ah, your great aunt. From now on you will have to be specific so I know which one is causing you grief that particular day 

So who got the video of you helping to load the ram? 
In case you were wondering, skiing usually entails self generated motivation (cross country) or gravity (downhill). You have a lot more control in those situations and MIGHT find it a bit more fun than "skiing" a ram.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 2, 2017)

Down here, Bruce ya have to have water and a boat....


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 2, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Ah, your great aunt. From now on you will have to be specific so I know which one is causing you grief that particular day
> 
> So who got the video of you helping to load the ram?
> In case you were wondering, skiing usually entails self generated motivation (cross country) or gravity (downhill). You have a lot more control in those situations and MIGHT find it a bit more fun than "skiing" a ram.


I'll try to be more specific when speaking of both of my aunts. Lol I understand how my frustration with the both can be confusing for all


----------



## Bruce (Aug 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Down here, Bruce ya have to have water and a boat....


That would be true! Unless you have a hill with plastic snow. I bet it doesn't ski like the real stuff, or even the man made stuff. Do you take the GS's skiing behind your row boat? 

I have water skied a few times. I suspect poor @newton the goat could feel that isn't much different than being dragged by the ram, at least until she learned how to get up and balanced! Like most anything, looks easier when you watch people who are good at it than it actually is.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2017)

Haha! Where was the video? I bet that was funny.....to watch, maybe not be the "star" of the show!


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 2, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Haha! Where was the video? I bet that was funny.....to watch, maybe not be the "star" of the show!


I wish there was a video! Heck I likely would have become an Internet sensation over night


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 4, 2017)

Wensday, I officially started my new job. Every morning I wake up at 5, am at work for 5:30, and twice a day milk over 105 head of cows with hand held machines; feed over 100 head of younger cattle including newborns, clean up their stalls and put down new bedding, make up the younger calves milk (quite the recipe for their milk ) grab bales and toss them down from hay storage and place 24 bales in each area. Scrape and sweep the floors after milking then wash out all the buckets and machines... etc etc.... all done by 9 am.... omg I'm dying. It is so much harder than anything I've attempted and I swear by the time I'm done this I'm going to be ripped as heck... if the other barn hand carrissa doesn't kill me with a hay bale first . Today we were throwing them down the hatch in the ceiling from storage and got hit once and had a close call a couple of times. This is going to take some getting used to. The coolest thing about this farmer and his brother have been working 13 years on a master class heifer lineage. Their girls are gorgeous  and have won plenty on shows! There is so much I can learn from these guys since they have both won the royal before and many other 4h competitions !! Though they aren't as high tech as other barns but their way of living keeps things going strong and their cattle healthy and happy!  
Welp wish me luck... I feel like I'm dying slowly inside and outside


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 4, 2017)

congratulations on the new job.  years ago I worked on a dairy farm and loved it.  we started at 4:30 in the morning, milked 120 cows twice a day then it was my job to put out the silage, bottle feed the babies, take care of the teenagers, be the gofor to the vets office and start it all over again in the afternoon.  it was the most fun job I have ever had.  take advantage of all you can learn and enjoy yourself but be careful too.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 4, 2017)

Everything gets better once things become routine and ya move from one thing to another without having to think about it....your muscles get used to it too. It sounds like Fun......if your Young and vibrant..........at my age, not so much....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah, what @CntryBoy777 said.

I know you weren't a "lay around the house slacker" (*) before but this is a BIG step up. I think maybe you and Carissa need to COMMUNICATE so nobody is getting bales dropped on their heads. You might be able to come up with a system that is more streamlined and easier on the body with time. Just because it was done "that way" before doesn't mean there are no possible improvements.

* Like some girls I know


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2017)

Good for you! It sounds like hard work, but work you can stand up and be proud of. Learn all you can, someday you could have your own dairy or your own farm.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 6, 2017)

and be a vet too!


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 6, 2017)

If I could be a vet I would be... but honestly I hate the sight of animals in pain... and blood churns my stomach to no end.there are so many new lessons to learn.... today I learned that with a certain heifer you can't unlock her collar from the chain without her head being up... non of the rest would react if you did... meanwhile her.... she got me in thw chin and I think I peirce my tounge !!! Not gonna make that mistake twice! Today I also met one of my boss's daughter, her schedule is absolute insanity... she gets up at 3:30-4 am goes to a neighboors farm, milks 300 goats, goes to the other neighboors farm milks 120 head of cow, then heads home and milks their now ever growing milking population (as of earlier this week it's at 110, all bull calfs so far this week expecting more next week) and then repeating it all over again in the afternoon... My dad is tell me to rub shoulders with her and maybe some will rub off on me (thanks dad -_-) my muscles don't hurt as much as they did when I started which is good at least.  So far I'm satisfied with this job


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 6, 2017)

An investment in a mouthpiece may pay off more than a couple of times in your animal career.....just one of the cheaper sport ones, they can be taken out and put in very easily and will fit in a pocket.....for when ya may need it....and wouldn't have to keep it in your mouth except when working very closely with them.....just a thought. It sounds like you are working to be her Assistant there, cause as ya get accustomed to the process you'll have time to increase the work load.....$$.....just more in your Pocket.....


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 6, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> An investment in a mouthpiece may pay off more than a couple of times in your animal career.....just one of the cheaper sport ones, they can be taken out and put in very easily and will fit in a pocket.....for when ya may need it....and wouldn't have to keep it in your mouth except when working very closely with them.....just a thought. It sounds like you are working to be her Assistant there, cause as ya get accustomed to the process you'll have time to increase the work load.....$$.....just more in your Pocket.....


True enough, may be a good idea lol. I officially and counting down the days until I have the morning off... tomorrow is one day (thank God!!!!!) And I get to sleep in until ..... *wait for it!!!* ...... 6am!!! An extra half hour of sleep  omg who knew there would be  a day that I rejoice about an extra half an hour ... I'm hoping that I get a good next pay check with the hours I've been putting in.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2017)

Most people your age wouldn't rejoice about getting to sleep until 6 AM. They would be whining up a storm about having to get up that early, especially in the summer.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 6, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Most people your age wouldn't rejoice about getting to sleep until 6 AM. They would be whining up a storm about having to get up that early, especially in the summer.


Summer? What is this summer you speak of  lol we only have two seasons here! Winter and construction  and last time I tried to sleep in my dad woke me up with a blow horn like full volume siren wail.... never trying to sleep in again....and since when have I been a typical teenager ??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 6, 2017)

I bet that horn sure got your "Attention".........some lessons are learned after only 1 "Lesson".....sounds like something I'd do for sure......and thank Goodness ya aren't the average teenager.....otherwise, we wouldn't be speaking the same "Language"......


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2017)

No, you are not the typical teenager. You are in a class of your own. I was never one of the crowd either. Follow your heart, do what you love to do and it will never be a job that makes you hate to get up in the morning.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 10, 2017)

Honestly I'm glad to have you guys around  even if you are just online buddies, you guys have helped me out more than once and it's awesome how this site works .

So far the pain is gone from working daily and everything..only issue is now I've gotten hit pretty badly by a stomach bug  been still working and stuff but the day it hit me I missed a workshift, went in the next morning and my boss basically told me "you look like your going to die, go home and sleep" like ya I feel like I'm gonna die lol. I can't wait to get over this bug.... hopefully it's gone by tomorrow since we have a BIG day for baling and doing a full clean up of the barn My boss has said he really needs me to be better by tomorrow because all the farm hands will need to pick up the pace.... oooh boy this is going to be fun. 

One other thing... people suck... we have our birds free ranging and one of them after a year and a half of never going near the road, accidentally went onto it and some person purposely hit her... I mean she was slightly off the road and said person litterally drove onto our neighbors lawn almost into their ditch to hit her . Why do people do things like this? Sigh... at least I get to play with newborn kittens again a litter was born this morning!! 
Mom is a little suck, and just dies for attention 


 

 


Moms name is joyce , she was named by one of the other farmhand and it just kind of stuck


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds like some vitamin C may serve ya well.....it'll also boost your energy level. Something else that can be important is making sure ya eat enough proper foods so the heavy work doesn't tear down your body and stress the immune system. Don't be concerned about getting "Fat", cause ya are burning calories with the physical labor.....as you age and the workload decreases, then decrease the amount eaten. I say this cause I raised 4 girls and have dealt with those issues before. The kittens are really cute along with mom, she may need to be dewormed....they always seem to be prevalent with delivering a litter.....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2017)

I can give you a stomach bug home remedy that will knock it out in an hour and save you from days of hugging the toilet. Even if you are running at both ends, mix this up and SIP it. If you puke it back up, sip a little more and you should be fine. It will even take out food poisoning and save you a trip to the emergency room.

Mix apple cider vinegar and honey half and half. Shake well to dissolve the honey. You can store on the counter, it doesn't need to be refrigerated. Take about a fourth of a cup. It works as a daily tonic during cold and flu season. Honey is anti viral and ACV is nature's disinfectant.

For dehydration caused by diarrhea or sweating a lot, mix 4 spoons sugar and one spoon salt in a glass of water and drink. The sugar/salt forms an electrolyte solution and your body absorbs it.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 11, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I can give you a stomach bug home remedy that will knock it out in an hour and save you from days of hugging the toilet. Even if you are running at both ends, mix this up and SIP it. If you puke it back up, sip a little more and you should be fine. It will even take out food poisoning and save you a trip to the emergency room.
> 
> Mix apple cider vinegar and honey half and half. Shake well to dissolve the honey. You can store on the counter, it doesn't need to be refrigerated. Take about a fourth of a cup. It works as a daily tonic during cold and flu season. Honey is anti viral and ACV is nature's disinfectant.
> 
> For dehydration caused by diarrhea or sweating a lot, mix 4 spoons sugar and one spoon salt in a glass of water and drink. The sugar/salt forms an electrolyte solution and your body absorbs it.


I actually went to the ER today. They did blood work and found nothing, just a normal white blood cell count which is good. They also did and X-ray where they have found an excess amount of air in my intestines which would be the cause behind the killer stomach ache and the high pressure in my abdomen but they have yet to find the cause of the diarreah and other gross side effects. To be honest... I'm glad I haven't had to hug a toilet this time... those times are never fun! I hope in the next tests they figure out what's wrong and why this is happening cause this is all disgusting and I just want to get better... (realizing this is not farm related in the least and am giving my apologies to anyone who got grossed out by this post )


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

It is "Real" and it is "Life".....any that get offended are just simply out of touch with "Reality"....and given time they too will experience the "Feeling"....so, no apology is needed. It could be something just didn't agree with your system....I get that way if I eat too much raw onion, or raw vegetables....except for the "Hugging" aspect. It should pass and if you're sensitive to something it will be good to know what it is....just hope it isn't a parasite, but probably not. Sure hope the discomfort subsides for ya....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 12, 2017)

Can't hurt to try @Baymule's ACV and honey mixture. I ASSUME she means ACV with "mother", not the clear processed stuff.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2017)

Even the clear stuff works. ACV works!


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 26, 2017)

Whatever was wrong with my stomach is over and done with thankfully.
Recently life has thrown me a couple of hard balls... this is pheonix



She is one of my baby black sexlinks. She was one of yhe birds who didnt go into the coop one night. She was attacked By some carnivor who broke part of her leg and exposed the inner bone and the marrow.... by the time i found/ caught Her she had maggots in her leg. She is showing no signs of slowing down and is very alert still so im making sure to clean out the wound regularly. My dad says it will be a maricle if she pulls through. 
In other happier news, its starting to look like ramsey did his job and bred most if not all of the ewes in his flock! I made it very clear to.my father though that next year will be a lot different in how we run our sheep and im not giving him a choice in the matter lol. Our rams will be serperate from the flock until breeding time (he plans on getting three more rams ) so we are figuring out how its all gonna wprk out with that. Rams will likely be kept up top in the upper pasture until breeding time and then ewes closer to lambing time will be moved up there so we can put them in the barn at night and keep a close watch on them. And quick question for all you sheeple out there (lol) where can i get a chalk harness? So you can tell which ewes have been mounted by the ram? i seriously would like to look into getting one to he able to tell who was bred by which ram if it comes down to that (we probably will have rams running with the flock for a week or so, so being able to tell will be very helpful)


 

 

 
The only sheep we are almost certain are actucally pregnant though are lily and sara,both in the past month and a half have gained a significant amount of weight and are a lot more solid in the stomach... though that could just Be wishful thinking on my part. I dont know what signs to look for, this being my first season doing this anybody have any stone cold facts i can rely on?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 26, 2017)

Glad your diligence in wound care is being rewarded with Pheonix and hope she fully recovers for ya. It seems ya have a plan with the sheep and that could aid in the outcome. Really glad ya got over the stomach issues and are back to being You.....


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your hen/pullet. There's always amputation of the leg as an option. Maybe you can salvage the cut off portion and grill it up?   Just kidding on my last...  Sheep come into heat every 13-19 days, averaging 17, so having them in with the ram for only a week might miss getting some bred. Unless female sheep are like human females and all seem to "synch up" their cycles when they are together for long periods of time. as for the marking harness, there are lots offered online: https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/...MIrcLT55j11QIVl4eyCh26awYmEAQYAiABEgIfxPD_BwE

Your grass sure looks nice. How's the job going? Still dragging you down?


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 26, 2017)

Its keeping me 


Latestarter said:


> Sorry to hear about your hen/pullet. There's always amputation of the leg as an option. Maybe you can salvage the cut off portion and grill it up?   Just kidding on my last...  Sheep come into heat every 13-19 days, averaging 17, so having them in with the ram for only a week might miss getting some bred. Unless female sheep are like human females and all seem to "synch up" their cycles when they are together for long periods of time. as for the marking harness, there are lots offered online: https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/...MIrcLT55j11QIVl4eyCh26awYmEAQYAiABEgIfxPD_BwE
> 
> Your grass sure looks nice. How's the job going? Still dragging you down?


busy been getting up at 4 am for a 4:30 shift for three days in a row... it get tiring after a while but its good work with a fair boss. and thanks for reminding me about the heat cycles guess werw gonna have to leave the boys in For close to a month.


CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad your diligence in wound care is being rewarded with Pheonix and hope she fully recovers for ya. It seems ya have a plan with the sheep and that could aid in the outcome. Really glad ya got over the stomach issues and are back to being You.....


 Glad im being back to me too. And thanks i hppe so too but as @Latestarter said We may.have to amputate the leg and see how it goes... were giving her a week  more to see how she fares.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2017)

Just google ram breeding harness and all sorts of options will come up. Open them up, find the one you want and order. Whichever one you choose should have the different colors of raddle powder too.

Glad you are feeling better! I'm betting Phoenix makes a full recovery under your care.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 26, 2017)

3 MORE rams? How many ewes do you have? Seems to me most people don't keep many rams.

I can't think of a better name than Phoenix for a bird that will come back from the "dead"


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 26, 2017)

Bruce said:


> 3 MORE rams? How many ewes do you have? Seems to me most people don't keep many rams.
> 
> I can't think of a better name than Phoenix for a bird that will come back from the "dead"


my dad wants to increase the flock by 20-30 more ewes by next year so three more rams will likely be justified lol.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure 1 ram can "service" way more than 10 ewes. @Mike CHS might know.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2017)

We have friends who put one ram in with 100 plus sheep if they aren't in a hurry to get them all bred.  Ringo bred 25 in 4 days at his last home.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> my dad wants to increase the flock by 20-30 more ewes by next year so three more rams will likely be justified lol.



If you have more than one ram it gives you more options the next breeding season but one ram can easily breed your flock.  If you use two you can rotate the two for a couple of lambing seasons so they do have more options.


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 2, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> If you have more than one ram it gives you more options the next breeding season but one ram can easily breed your flock.  If you use two you can rotate the two for a couple of lambing seasons so they do have more options.


Yep Thats the idea  We woupd like to do something like that for each breeding season for a little bit before we need to bring in new blood.

So today we are working on building a kew pasture (feels like thats what we do every weekend) we have decided to cut into the bush next to the river... actually morw like my dad has decided to do that and all i can see is how big of a nightmare rolling the giant roll of cattle fencing into that squishy space... oh well at least the sheep will like it 
 they have demolished all the lower branches of trees in the pasture and all the bush as well. Here are some photos of the new pasture :







 



 



 



 



 
This is the feild that they are in right now (not full view but view of one side) and as you can
See partially they have left the lower bushes comepletely barren! 


 



 
Any ideas how to manuver a big spool of fencing in and out of bushes?  
We are already taking thw weed wacker in to try and clear up some of the bush and shubbery so we can put posts in easily enough. Haha we also are adding onto the pig pasture.... (help!) our little piggies are not so little now  and require more space to roam and dig 
This is their old pasture (or part of it)


 
This is what we are adding on : 



So much to do and it feels like we have so little time left before winter  we still have 2 more pastures to finish and a barn to still put up (ARGH!!!!) work has had me not only on my toes but also attempting to be bright eyed and busshy tailed by 4am three to four times a week...which so.far hasnt happened willingly. I would love to post photos of some of their Cows or even their set up but they are pretty private people so im gonna respect that and just do my work as im asked to. they have Some really nice lineage in some of their cows and are even raising an AI bull from one of their prize winning heifers he is the cutest little bull youve ever seen and is only about a month old (so fuzzy!!!) now excuse me as i wrap this up and return back to fence building


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 2, 2017)

your sheep are going to love their new pasture, ant the pigs too.  fore fresh munchies.  my only suggestion for the fence is to cut it into manageable pieces and take it out a chunk at a time.  going to be hard work how ever you do it.  
aren't those bottle calves adorable.  love calf slobber.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 3, 2017)

Depending on how long your runs are you can cut to fit.  Our first pen wound around in fairly heavy woods so wherever we had a fairly sharp turn we laid the wire down out in the open and cut a piece to fit.  You have a bit more waste and spend more time tying off the ends but when I was working by myself that 100' section was easier to move than the 330' roll.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 3, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> but when I was working by myself that 100' section was easier to move than the 330' roll.


THAT is an understatement! Even a 100' piece of knotted field fence (or similar) is darn heavy!


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruce said:


> THAT is an understatement! Even a 100' piece of knotted field fence (or similar) is darn heavy!


I agree! Esspecially when its solid cattle fencing only issue with cutting it is we have no way of pulling it taught without a buttload of extra work.thanks for the idea though


----------



## Bruce (Sep 5, 2017)

If you are running through woods I bet you can find trees to anchor the "odd direction" pulls.


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 4, 2017)

Its gotten colder rather quickly so we have kinda put putting up the cattle fencing off to the side and have been focusing on the barn. So far we have our holes dug and our posts with rebar drilled into their bottoms cemented into the ground. Next thing is putting up the ribs and wires this weekend! 


Its kinda irritating that we didnt have this up earlier and made it a priority but honestly here isnt anything we can do now except work our buts off to get this thing up before the first snow!!  


i get the barn isnt too big of a deal and normally i wouldnt be trying to rush progress..... but we have a bit of a dilema. Josie one of my ewes daughters is already at the Waddling not wanting to get up stage of pregnancy.... pictures dont do her justice!! her belly is quite big! so she needs a proper shelter instead of the one we have them in temporarily so she can have more space. 

She didnt even budge when i stuck my head into their shelter when typically shes the first one up and running about. I mean shes just as alert as always And eats and drinks like normal. She just doesnt want to run  poor girl lol. The rest are getting quites heavy as well but arent as miserable as poor josie .


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 4, 2017)

Here is how josie stands now  i kinda feel bad for laughing but she was attempting to strech in this photo  and honestly her expression is hilarious 


and her mom is nothing to joke at either. Shes got some size to that belly of hers and were hoping for twins this year since this will be her second lambing 


Sara looks just a pretty as always and wears the wool and belly weight nicely  and im excited to see her lamb most of all 

lily..... has been extrmemly hard to photograph  every photo i take makes her look like shes just fat at every angle i try 

But her twin sister is hanging low and runnin slow 

We are suspecting however that lily and mabels mom for some reason didnt get bred or is really good at hiding it... urgh 


last but deffinitly not least is the stud that started it all our beautiful ramseyl boy  look how much he has grown!!! Hes so big now 



 
Im proud to say hes still extrememly friendly and still comes to his name! We really lucked out with him


----------



## Bruce (Oct 5, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Its kinda irritating that we didnt have this up earlier and made it a priority but honestly here isnt anything we can do now except work our buts off to get this thing up before the first snow!!


If you figure out how to get everything done all at once, the rest of us would love to know how!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)

Things have been really busy around here... first of all one 6 of our pigs went off to the butcher.... the boar and one sow decided they were having no part of getting in that metal contraption... so guess whos gonna have piglets in march? 


And guess what.... this i my baby brother bryce, he will finally be here dec 30th! Im scared but excited! Never expected to be a big sister at 18.


Speaking of babies.... question is, are my sheep pregnant or fat?  i swear i look at them daily and ask myself over and over again and it seems like my opinion changes each time...


 


 


 


 
I swear i need to stop guessing already, its newtons pregnancy all over again.... check list for next breeding season:
¤ chalk harness for ramesy ¤ 
Urgh....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2017)

NEWTON!!!!!  
Been wondering how you are. Wow, it is going to be an odd relationship with your brother with that age span. We thought DW's dad being 16 years younger than his oldest sister was a gap. Congrats to the family.

I wouldn't know if your sheep are pregnant or fat ... until the gestation period is over and there either are or are not lambs hitting the ground


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol more of a rehtorical question on the pregnancy of the sheep  i have as much of a clue as the next person lmfao. 
And its great to be back, and damn! Glad to know im not the only one with a big age difference between siblings lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2017)

There is almost 20yrs difference between my sister's oldest and youngest. So, ya still working at the dairy? Have ya got used to the routine? I think the ewe code is similar to the doe code so ya best be prepared....


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> There is almost 20yrs difference between my sister's oldest and youngest. So, ya still working at the dairy? Have ya got used to the routine? I think the ewe code is similar to the doe code so ya best be prepared....


Argh im starting to dislike all these codes .
Ya i am still working on the dairy farm.... my boss doesnt like me much or so it seems. Though im used to the routine its honestly a pain in the butt because i havent had a day off in weeks and find myself doing the early shift every single day. Which means 6-8 hours every day before college then 6 hours of class (plus he always pays me two weeks late.....)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2017)

That does make for a long day for ya, and maybe before too long ya can get a job in your field of study....that would really help ya a whole bunch....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2017)

Yep @CntryBoy777 and being able to put that "I'm very responsible and a hard worker" on your next job application is a good thing @newton the goat .


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 9, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That does make for a long day for ya, and maybe before too long ya can get a job in your field of study....that would really help ya a whole bunch....


Im hoping to soon... im doing my coop for class hopefully in a butcher/restraunt near me. Its where we send our pigs every year!


Bruce said:


> Yep @CntryBoy777 and being able to put that "I'm very responsible and a hard worker" on your next job application is a good thing @newton the goat .


Ya i guess that would be something good to be able to put on my next job aplication/resume.


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

I am so happy! I met a lady on fb who has just bred her flock to thw most amazing looking rams! 


i am so jealous of these boys coloring!


I have asked to purchase one of the ram lambs if her ewes drop any this years (esspecially ones bred to the first ram ) guess if i do get one ill need to either go on a long ass road trip to get him  or figure out some way to ship him to me


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2017)

Dare I ask just WHERE this lady lives? Of course those of us south of the border can't really help, no desire to figure out getting sheep through customs.


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

But anyways, to change topics from the sheep; so far our animal count has changed a bit in the past month. We managed to get 6 of our 8 pigs into a trailer and hauled off to butcher, frustratingly enough we eere able to get our full boar and a sow who just HAD to go into heat that day in.... so guess who has piglets for march  ....... fun.....

And by the looks of our girls we should have our flock of sheep doubled in the next month or two.

Im excited for all the new lambs!
Speaking of new babies, my brother shoukd be arriving on the 30t! Ive been laughing at the thought that the sheep may drop the same day he is born my step mother is having none of it though and doesnt appreciate me pointing out the possibility of it happening (she doesnt like how funny i find the possibility and gets annoyed everytime i joke about it )

But other than all the baby news, school has been going well! Im working on getting a butcher near me to let me do my co-op hours in their shop! So far he has told my teacher he thinks i may be a bit hyperactive, and she responds by assuring him that that isnt the case and that im just socially awkward (thanks teach )
Welp lets hope i make it through a trial run to his liking! Wish me luck!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Dare I ask just WHERE this lady lives? Of course those of us south of the border can't really help, no desire to figure out getting sheep through customs.


She lives in illinois lol so a bit of a ways away from me... but honestly.... i just want the lamb that badly


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

I would love to get some of that spottibg color into the flock and sadly there arent people willing to sell ones like that near me... which is frustrating so hence the probability of a long ass road trip down to the states


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2017)

OK so now you DO need to figure out the import part. I'm not sure sheep are covered in NAFTA 

What part of Illinois? We can start a "pass the sheep" chain:
@Pastor Dave and @promiseacres live in Indiana, @misfitmorgan lives in Michigan, you are in Ontario near Toronto IIRC. Anyone live in Illinois? Of course @misfitmorgan is pretty far up the mitten and you would want your ram to go through near Detroit. Hmmmm. Maybe there is someone who lives in southern Michigan?


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

I think she said argenta illinois. Honeslty i have no clue where that is  and if we are able to start a pass the sheep chain you guys would be the best people ever!!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

But honestly before we are abke to start that, the lil thing needs to be born first and she has to be willing to sell


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2017)

I sure hope the job turns out well for ya, it could be a very interesting job for ya and a chance to learn a whole bunch about meat and cuts....tho, the starting out with cleanup can bit a bit daunting....it isn't mucking a barn or yard, but it does have to be "Inspection Ready" everyday. I worked in a slaughter house for 6mnths one time and started out on cleanup....so, I do have experience with it....then, I went to pulling orders and loading trucks....the biggest fore-quarter I ever had to handle by myself was 425#....it was a struggle to say the least, but got it done. I'm sure ya will do fine with the people, just be respectful and polite....


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 18, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I sure hope the job turns out well for ya, it could be a very interesting job for ya and a chance to learn a whole bunch about meat and cuts....tho, the starting out with cleanup can bit a bit daunting....it isn't mucking a barn or yard, but it does have to be "Inspection Ready" everyday. I worked in a slaughter house for 6mnths one time and started out on cleanup....so, I do have experience with it....then, I went to pulling orders and loading trucks....the biggest fore-quarter I ever had to handle by myself was 425#....it was a struggle to say the least, but got it done. I'm sure ya will do fine with the people, just be respectful and polite....


He told my teacher he would know within the first hour of me working there if i was someone he would want to keep or not.... which is kinda scarey, but i am determined to do this! I really want this job! I would be working part time in both the butcher side of things and the other part in the restraunt (in the other half of the building) now i just need to prove to him in the next interview that this is the job im made for! I may even be helping on the kill floor once i have enough experience but thats a major maybe! I mean i want to learn as much as i can! Any advixe you could give me? @CntryBoy777


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2017)

Did you check out any of the breeders I found in your area? 

It's awesome that you will have a baby brother. How exciting! 

Hope you get the job, you would learn a lot.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2017)

Listen, pay attention to instructions, be observant, and stay busy.....if ya don't understand what is being told to ya, then ask clarifying questions. Any job out there always has their own terminology, lingo, and slang....the faster ya learn it the easier it becomes. If there is slack time, then look for a broom or pick-up an area to tidy it up....looking busy means you are willing to work....sitting around talking or doing nothing means ya expect to be paid for minimum work. If ya are on clean-up, then pay attention to detail. The place I worked at was USDA inspected everyday and if 1 tiny shred of fat or sinew was found in a saw, then the whole room had to be recleaned and reinspected before they could start doing any work in that room. Always clean from Top to Bottom....all the tallest equipment 1st, then cutting boards and tables, then floor...otherwise ya will be double or triple working yourself. If ya are using a water hose, when the water hits anything lower it will splash tiny tidbits of meat, fat, or tissue wherever it lands. Notice the teeth on the saw and spray or wipe them in the direction the teeth are pointing, the tidbits come out much easier. There will be plenty of blood too, so be prepared for that, but if working in refridgeration the smell will not be bad, because the temps will keep the smells down....the kill floor is a bit different story.....


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 19, 2017)

Bruce said:


> OK so now you DO need to figure out the import part. I'm not sure sheep are covered in NAFTA
> 
> What part of Illinois? We can start a "pass the sheep" chain:
> @Pastor Dave and @promiseacres live in Indiana, @misfitmorgan lives in Michigan, you are in Ontario near Toronto IIRC. Anyone live in Illinois? Of course @misfitmorgan is pretty far up the mitten and you would want your ram to go through near Detroit. Hmmmm. Maybe there is someone who lives in southern Michigan?



Yes there is someone on here that lives a ways south of me but i can't recall who it is right this minute. What you need is someone in Ohio then newton could meet them in detroit or something to handle the border crossing stuff. I know last time i looked into it there was quarantine and stuff involved.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I think she said argenta illinois. Honestly i have no clue where that is  and if we are able to start a pass the sheep chain you guys would be the best people ever!!


Google is your friend there! It is about 70 miles west of the Indiana border, pretty much west of Indianapolis.



newton the goat said:


> But honestly before we are abke to start that, the lil thing needs to be born first and she has to be willing to sell


Don't want to count your sheep before they are "hatched"? 

@CntryBoy777 started his reply with great info that applies to ANY job. I'm not surprised  If you show work ethic you are 95% of the way there. I don't know for sure but the guy you would be working for may have seen some people who really had no idea what they were getting into and got grossed out by handling meat that didn't come out of a wrapped package. Or they didn't want to do the "dirty work". If you haven't already told him what you told us about what you want to do and why you want the job, do so. You have very good reasons, lots better than "I need a job". If you have the faith in yourself that WE do, you'll do fine. Lots of people your age want to skate by, you aren't one of them and that makes you a valuable employee.


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 19, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Did you check out any of the breeders I found in your area?
> 
> It's awesome that you will have a baby brother. How exciting!
> 
> Hope you get the job, you would learn a lot.


c
Yup i made sure to! Than I'm you so much for the links i checked them out!


CntryBoy777 said:


> Listen, pay attention to instructions, be observant, and stay busy.....if ya don't understand what is being told to ya, then ask clarifying questions. Any job out there always has their own terminology, lingo, and slang....the faster ya learn it the easier it becomes. If there is slack time, then look for a broom or pick-up an area to tidy it up....looking busy means you are willing to work....sitting around talking or doing nothing means ya expect to be paid for minimum work. If ya are on clean-up, then pay attention to detail. The place I worked at was USDA inspected everyday and if 1 tiny shred of fat or sinew was found in a saw, then the whole room had to be recleaned and reinspected before they could start doing any work in that room. Always clean from Top to Bottom....all the tallest equipment 1st, then cutting boards and tables, then floor...otherwise ya will be double or triple working yourself. If ya are using a water hose, when the water hits anything lower it will splash tiny tidbits of meat, fat, or tissue wherever it lands. Notice the teeth on the saw and spray or wipe them in the direction the teeth are pointing, the tidbits come out much easier. There will be plenty of blood too, so be prepared for that, but if working in refridgeration the smell will not be bad, because the temps will keep the smells down....the kill floor is a bit different story.....


Ill deffinitly take this advice to heart!
[QUOTE="Bruce, post: 530758, member: 14330

@CntryBoy777 started his reply with great info that applies to ANY job. I'm not surprised  If you show work ethic you are 95% of the way there. I don't know for sure but the guy you would be working for may have seen some people who really had no idea what they were getting into and got grossed out by handling meat that didn't come out of a wrapped package. Or they didn't want to do the "dirty work". If you haven't already told him what you told us about what you want to do and why you want the job, do so. You have very good reasons, lots better than "I need a job". If you have the faith in yourself that WE do, you'll do fine. Lots of people your age want to skate by, you aren't one of them and that makes you a valuable employee.[/QUOTE]
im glad you think so highly of me lol. It really means a lot, ill try and live up to your expectations!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2017)

We all think a lot of you, you are an awesome young woman!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2018)

One last interview and the coop position is mine! He says he will be able to tell within the first hour whether or not i will work well in his butcher shop. It should be interesting cinsidering i will be pulling all day shifts. I have already made sure to already alert my work place that during february and march i wont be able to work my usual hours or really any at all. 

Question is.... how the hell am i sopposed to "adult" now with barely a source of income  sometimes i wonder how i get myself into these situations


Sheep are showing signs of impending lambs! Which is great in my books! 

  Think pink !!!!!

Anyways i think someone may have been thinking blue lol because as of the 30th i have a baby brother. He is adorable and so tiny 

Seems to be just one of those years  everything is starting brand new


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Question is.... how the hell am i sopposed to "adult" now with barely a source of income


Say WHAT???

You'll get the co-op job 

Congrats on the new brother. How long before you are "assigned" baby sitting duty (like it or not)?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2018)

I actually wouldn't literally say this to that man,....but, under my breath I'd be telling him....You just don't Know just Who ya are messin with....Do ya?.....
Congrats on the brother!!....hope all goes Well for ya!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Say WHAT???
> 
> You'll get the co-op job
> 
> Congrats on the new brother. How long before you are "assigned" baby sitting duty (like it or not)?


Not for a while yet lol. My step mom is very protective over him and doesnt not like people holding him lol


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2018)

Watch out when the gets over that. It will be: 
"Newton" take the baby. 
"Newton" change the baby (especially if he's really stinky!). 
"Newton" give the baby his bath.
"Newton" wash the baby's clothes. 
And later on:
"Newton" drive your brother to ... .


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2018)

Aww... a new baby brother. I hope your stepmother at least lets YOU hold him! 

I take it you have graduated from school? And now you are an adult and have to go to work? You will get the co-op job, I am sure of it!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Watch out when the gets over that. It will be:
> "Newton" take the baby.
> "Newton" change the baby (especially if he's really stinky!).
> "Newton" give the baby his bath.
> ...


I wish...
Its more like 
"Newton dont touch the baby"
"Why is newton holding the baby? Give him to me!"
"No you cant hold the baby now, go away"
Since he was born on the 30th ive only gotten to hold him 5 times. @Baymule she doesnt really want me even anywhere in the vaccinity of him.its kinda frustrating.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2018)

Sounds like an overly nervous first time mother. It will pass


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't know I am going to survive without lambs until fall, you better post lots of pics!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2018)

Welp ladies and gents... guess what.... i know exactly what im getting for my birthday  lol

Btw i need help picking a  ram! Im purchasing one off this lady and she has two i really like!. They are both young and have a good temperment! ok lets have your opinions guys XD the fate of next breeding times set of lambs is in your hands lmfao 
#1





#2
(More red)


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 27, 2018)

#1 is better IMO if you had to pick one right now--from what I can tell he's a little less masculine, but he does have good muscling in the front and back. I like #2's face and masculine features, but he has very poor muscling, see how "sunken" his shoulders muscles look? (Hopefully that's not just a hair thickness difference). Both seem to have small humps where the shoulders and the spine meet, not really ideal but not too much of an issue (reason for wanting straight backs is longevity of the resulting ewe lambs and their ability to carry heavy pregnancies later in life without trouble). Show us scrotum pics! Check their teeth, teats (yes, even on the boys!), hooves, eyelids. Ask how many times they've been wormed. Ask if they were singles or twins.

Honestly, unless you've watched them grow up, it's so much easier to see their full development when they're a little older, like around 8-10 months.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2018)

Given my total lack of experience in the matter, I choose #1, I think he is "prettier"


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 27, 2018)

It's hard to see at that age but I agree with #1 also.  You may have said it in an earlier post but what are the breeds.  Some of the sheep in the pictures look like Katahdin but the rams you are showing look like they have some (maybe a lot) of Barbados Sheep in them.

That isn't a bad thing by the way if they are.  A little flightier but good parasite resistance and a bit smaller.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2018)

@Mike CHS both rams are barbedos black bellies #1 is around 5 months #2 is around 7 months.
@Bruce i do like his markings they make his face look more symetrical and i agree are "prettier" than the other ones.
@mysunwolf  i agree they arent perfect but they arent the worst of the worst either. I feel i have higher hopes for #1 since he is still fairly young and has time to keep growing and hopefully grow out of some of his flaws. They have been wormed multiple times. I can ask for scrotum pictures but it will be a bit hard to check their eyes and teeth. This lady who im hoping to buy one off of is awesome, i bought molly and her girls and jenny and josie off of her. She takes them to the vet before the purchaser comes to pick them up for a final check up and to update them on their shots. She is one of the only breeders id consider buying from with just pictures because of how much she cares about her animals and her buyers. And welp she hasnt screwed me over yet  and honestly i forgot to ask if they were singles or twins XD so i will do that now


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2018)

I too vote for #1....I don't have an eye like @mysunwolf or @Mike CHS for the finer points, but he looks like a higher grade animal in the pic....he too has some red in his coat and could throw some into your line....I like the coloring of #2, but #1....to me....has better form and love his markings....


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I too vote for #1....I don't have an eye like @mysunwolf or @Mike CHS for the finer points, but he looks like a higher grade animal in the pic....he too has some red in his coat and could throw some into your line....I like the coloring of #2, but #1....to me....has better form and love his markings....


He also has a lovely temperment! Which is another thing i want passed on to lambs.

Another plus is she is also selling me a solid black ewe who i cant wait to get my hands on! Ill try and get a photo of her  

If you guys cant tell so far i am aiming for colors and lotsa them  i shall some way or another end up with a rainbow (sheep color ) herd lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Im loving these little guys lol rhey are so cute! I got so many photo opportunities today while cleaning out their shed 


 

 

 

 

 

 
Honestly its adorable how molly and jenny co-parent the lambs. Things have been rough recently so seeing all these little lambs run and play really makes me happy.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry you're having a rough time at the moment. Hang in there girl. life is a roller coaster and there's all sorts of hills and valleys. You just gotta go with the ride and pass on through. The lambs are beautiful. They look really good. Enjoy your hug time with them.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Omg.... my new ewe she is exactly what i was looking for 


 I'm sooo happy


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2018)

Congrats!!!........Glad ya got what ya wanted....


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry you're having a rough time at the moment. Hang in there girl. life is a roller coaster and there's all sorts of hills and valleys. You just gotta go with the ride and pass on through. The lambs are beautiful. They look really good. Enjoy your hug time with them.


I deffinitly will.... i just wish all this bad stuff would go away... home just doesnt feel like home anymore. My dad has kinda been promising me 3 barbedos ewes for my birthday so it kinda helps me with ignoring whats going on... but i wish it was all done and iut of my life


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Congrats!!!........Glad ya got what ya wanted....


Thanks. Things have been crappy recently so the joy of the lambs and a new ram and ewe make me happy and hopeful for a silverlining in the future


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2018)

There are many "Valleys" in life....but, it is the "Valleys" that allow ya to enjoy the "Mountain Tops"....before ya have to travel thru another "Valley"....don't let it get ya down, just keep chugging away at it and ya will be able to overcome many obstacles in life....


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> There are many "Valleys" in life....but, it is the "Valleys" that allow ya to enjoy the "Mountain Tops"....before ya have to travel thru another "Valley"....don't let it get ya down, just keep chugging away at it and ya will be able to overcome many obstacles in life....


Im hoping for a mountain top sooner than later. This valley is way to deep for my liking. @CntryBoy777 thank you for thw insperational words i will do my best to keep "chugging away" and i promise i aint a person who gives up or gives in easily


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Im hoping for a mountain top sooner than later. This valley is way to deep for my liking. @CntryBoy777 thank you for thw insperational words i will do my best to keep "chugging away" and i promise i aint a person who gives up or gives in easily



Did I miss something? I hadn't gotten the impression things were going all that badly. Must be I'm more oblivious than I thought. Whatever happened with the co-op job? Stepmom letting you any closer to your brother yet?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Did I miss something? I hadn't gotten the impression things were going all that badly. Must be I'm more oblivious than I thought. Whatever happened with the co-op job? Stepmom letting you any closer to your brother yet?


 The "step mom" isnt allowed being alone with the baby anymore.... if that says anything. She has been acting out recently and lashed out at my father while he was holding bryce.... she has been steadily getting worse and worse and i dont think she should be forgiven as easily as she has been for the damage she has done... so right now tension is high in the house and she isnt allowed home...


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 29, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> The "step mom" isnt allowed being alone with the baby anymore.... if that says anything. She has been acting out recently and lashed out at my father while he was holding bryce.... she has been steadily getting worse and worse and i dont think she should be forgiven as easily as she has been for the damage she has done... so right now tension is high in the house and she isnt allowed home...



I'm sorry you have to be in the middle of that situation  I hope things are resolved soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2018)

.....hope things work out for the best!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2018)

@mysunwolf @CntryBoy777 thanks you guys i hope things get better soon.... as long as she is acting this immature i dont want her around if there is a possibility of any violence again... so now that that is out, if i seem a bit down for the next little bit or dont add tonmy journal much, i would like to appologize in advance.

In other news im hoping to go pick up my new ewe and ram on the 5th 

And i need some ideas for my new girls name. I was thinking something like brimstone -brim/bri for short 
Ebony
Raven
(My dad suggested i name her baa baa)
Nuit
Etoile
Any suggestions or votes on names?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> The "step mom" isnt allowed being alone with the baby anymore.... if that says anything. She has been acting out recently and lashed out at my father while he was holding bryce.... she has been steadily getting worse and worse and i dont think she should be forgiven as easily as she has been for the damage she has done... so right now tension is high in the house and she isnt allowed home...


Oh my. Has she been checked for postpartum depression??
Extra !!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2018)

We have a Black Australorp named Nuit. It is a good name for a black animal


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2018)

Charri....for charcoal....


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Oh my. Has she been checked for postpartum depression??
> Extra !!


Yep she has a serious case of that and also likes the drink as well  so she aint welcome back until she finishes therapy....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

You have beautiful  sheep! Just beautiful!

Side note- That sounds like serious post partum, at least she isn't pushing the baby away.  St John's Wart is really good for post partum... hopefully someone is saying something to her dr.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2018)

@Southern by choice thank you  ive worked hard for them 
And yes the doctor and social workers have been alerted (since the authorities got involved)


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 29, 2018)

You are being challenged but you seem to be coping well and keeping a level head.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You are being challenged but you seem to be coping well and keeping a level head.


thank you


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> @Southern by choice thank you  ive worked hard for them
> And yes the doctor and social workers have been alerted (since the authorities got involved)


 Oh Newton,  I had no idea.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

Big hugs girl. You have a lot to deal with and you are stronger than you know. We are here for you.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2018)

That is an exceptionally tough situation for you to be in. I sure hope she gets the help she needs and can pull through. Hang in there... It's your family, but soon you'll be out on your own and not have to deal with it so closely.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you guys for all this. it means a lot to get all this support from you.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Thank you guys for all this. it means a lot to get all this support from you.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2018)

New idea : temporary pallet pens for the new sheep... im hoping to swing out and grab some pallets, set them up on rebar posts and have a flat peice of wood over top for a roof, no clue if it will work but i dont wanna integrate the sheep once i get them right away and i want to be able to get the ewe used to having me with hands on and working with her. Just for a little while hence the wording "temporary".... only issue is....waiting for the next damn thaw to happen ... i should have thought of this earlier  i dont want little nuit to be bred first chance ramsey gets esspecially since she is only 6months. So making it so that both sheep can socialize with the herd. And if everything goes well ramsey and my new ram will be shoved over to the secondary feild right next door again a pallet shelter will come in handy for that just figuring out a door for that is another thing i need to figure out.i mean i do have an idea and will be drawing them up later and posting them for opinions.... now after that is all set up.... i actually need to go get the sheep. Ive tried roping my boyfriend into coming along with me... but his dad (who isnt doing all that well) is convinced that our over all trip (avoiding highways and all that) will be nearly impossible and is trying to convince us otherwise unless we let him drive  i mean i love his dad and all but getting stuck in a bench seat cab with him and my boyfriend for 4hours and 48 minutes there and 4'48 back.... i think i would go mentally insane  esspecially since neither would want the other driving for the whole trip and would start arguing and since they both can be as stubborn as mules ... argh i feel a major headache coming on just thinking about it  and my bf is worried about me going alone ..... like cmon if he cant go and i cant go alone how the hell am i gonna do this?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2018)

Ahem... you are a "big girl" now and as such it's about time you started showing some of that independence that you will be needing and having here before much longer. It's one thing for BF (and less so BF's daddy) to offer to help, another to "demand" it as if you're not capable. I suggest that you just pick a good weather day and go. Second choice would be for you and BF to plan a "day together at the zoo" or back to back "movies at the theater", then go do what needs to be done and daddy knows nothing and is none the wiser. Pull up them knickers "girl" and start the transition to "adult/woman"...


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Ahem... you are a "big girl" now and as such it's about time you started showing some of that independence that you will be needing and having here before much longer. It's one thing for BF (and less so BF's daddy) to offer to help, another to "demand" it as if you're not capable. I suggest that you just pick a good weather day and go. Second choice would be for you and BF to plan a "day together at the zoo" or back to back "movies at the theater", then go do what needs to be done and daddy knows nothing and is none the wiser. Pull up them knickers "girl" and start the transition to "adult/woman"...


Lmfao im just picking and day and going myself yes it would be nice to have my bf along for company but it isnt nessecarily necesary to have him come with me. Ive let the breeder know ill be heading down there sometime in february as soon as i have a cover for the back of my truck or a livestock box i may possibly be able to borrow. So up go the big girl knickers


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

You go girl!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2018)

Right now my dad is currently debating on keeping Ramsey or not.... In my opinion I adore his lambs. 



 

 

 


 

He has one of the sweetest personalities, and is extremely easy to work with (he stands still and let's me check him over and lift his feet) I couldn't wish for a better first ram. All of our ewes were bred which is great! (Sara has a small little udder finally growing!!!!! ) and honestly as long as we control which ewes he breeds in the future and keep the Rams separated instead of having one with the ewes 24/7, my father just wants to invest in a higher quality ram to make sure as the herd grows we get the best quality lambs we can afford to make. But still my father is constantly running over the pros and cons we've been talking.... And though I don't like it I've been trying to throw both pros and cons too  
In my opinion Ramsey has good parysite resistance and a nice straight back but his shoulders could have more muscle and he could be a bit bigger and heavier but both of those may come with maturity as well... Who knows we may have to wait and see. Really in the end it all comes down to the health and future of our herd and so far he has given us unusually large healthy lambs so if we keep him I need to keep track of who can handle said larger lambs and who can't.


 

 

In other news since this topic is making me sad, anyone for some lamb yoga?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

How many ewes do you have and do you have enough space and pens for 2 rams? You could continue to breed Ramsey to your ewes, and ram #2 to Ramsey's daughters.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2018)

Baymule said:


> How many ewes do you have and do you have enough space and pens for 2 rams? You could continue to breed Ramsey to your ewes, and ram #2 to Ramsey's daughters.


Including the new ewe and the lambs we will be up to ten (hopefully more by the end of lambing season) and we have three habitable fields and but the end of spring we will have set up and fenced two more so we will have five with lots of space for the herd. So as long as we put a shelter in he field next to their current habitat we can have the Rams there with no issues. And that's what my idea was as well but as my dad says he seriously wants to look into getting a better quality ram


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a shelter on skids that I originally built for hogs. The floor is a sheet of plywood, so not very big, but big enough for several sheep. We have dragged it around as needed. It has sheltered hogs, weaning lambs and the whole flock. You can also build a hoop shelter from cow panels.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2018)

I know you like Ramsey, but I have to side with your dad on this issue... the Ram is more than 1/2 of your herd. the most important 1/2. Every lamb produced is 1/2 his genetics. You really need the best ram you can afford once you get serious about breeding for quality. If you're breeding for market lambs, for example, parasite resistance isn't really a major issue as the animals will be terminal and you won't be worming them anyway. You want the thriftiest animals that put on the most weight, fastest, with the lowest bone to meat percentage, and the lowest feed requirements. Just saying. In addition, the new ram would immediately be ready to breed all females without line breeding concerns. Then again, line breeding is also not an issue with terminal animals.


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello from just outside Detroit, Newton!

I've only been following along for a little while, but it looks like you're doing beautiful work with your sheep. Love that red color. I only breed birds and rabbits, so line breeding is less of a concern, but if you really really want to keep Ramsey and you can shoulder having him around you could always split the herd and give him your original ewes and the new ram Ramsey's daughters. But then your flock could potentially wind up being twice as big with two sheep houses needed and all that that entails-twice the work! But you'd have twice the ram to love on as well.
This is the case with one of my muscovy drakes. His genetics aren't great, but he's more of a pet and not going anywhere, but needs girls or they get difficult to deal with as they get frustrated. So we're building our beef duck herd around keeping him, which might be silly, but hey, I love my dog-duck and would never process or send him to someone who would. I haven't split our flock yet (grumble, grumble, grumble... frozen ground), but I should. Maybe you can convince your dad that you need 2 flocks of sheep? 

If that doesn't work you can use the "heir and a spare" theory. One male does the breeding, the other male stands by in case something happens to male 1 or his fertility so you never have to run out and get another ram or risk having open females for undetermined time. Not so fun for the spare sometimes, but you can always spoil him while he's not servicing ewes.

 I'm not sure how you could go about finding out, but it might be useful to know how many generations sheep can go without suffering a loss of vigor. Then it might be useful to know if your sheep are already closely related. That's why pedigrees are awesome. Wish they made them for cross bred animals too...

Whatever you do, at the moment you've got beautiful sheep!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Ive let the breeder know ill be heading down there sometime in february as soon as i have a cover for the back of my truck or a livestock box i may possibly be able to borrow.


Have @Latestarter check the integrity of whatever you use 


I kinda fail to see the value of replacing 1 ram with another if there is a concern related to line breeding. Wouldn't you have to replace new ram in a couple of years anyway? If there is space it does seem like multiple rams would be the way to go. Or get friendly with several other sheep owners with quality rams so you can all "share" them through time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2018)

We are swapping our ram in a couple of months.  Similar pedigree and same age so it's a wash for both of us.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 5, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> We are swapping our ram in a couple of months.  Similar pedigree and same age so it's a wash for both of us.


I wish there were people in our are willing to do that (or even people with hair sheep for that matter)


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, you know, there's lots of land down here where it's warm most of the year vice cold most of the year. And lots of folks around these parts have hair sheep. Oh, and there are also some pretty good BYH folks in these here parts as well.  Just let us know when you're on your way and we'll help out as much as we can


----------



## Bruce (Feb 6, 2018)

She would first need to get a resident visa. And maybe she prefers to live in Canada, eh?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 6, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Well, you know, there's lots of land down here where it's warm most of the year vice cold most of the year. And lots of folks around these parts have hair sheep. Oh, and there are also some pretty good BYH folks in these here parts as well.  Just let us know when you're on your way and we'll help out as much as we can


Who knows lol i may see of i could swing down there for a few years or something


Bruce said:


> She would first need to get a resident visa. And maybe she prefers to live in Canada, eh?


And bruce is right. I dont know how long i would survive down there lol. I may be tired of winters here and crazy family members i may wish to escape. But everything ive ever known is here. Maybe one day lol but for the moment canada is where im stuck.  Though @Latestarter i appreciate the offer  i really do. To be honest that brightens my day up a whole heck of a lot!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess @newton the goat isn't going to be helping you put up fence @Latestarter.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 6, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I guess @newton the goat isn't going to be helping you put up fence @Latestarter.


Damn... I knew there were alternative motives somewhere


----------



## Bruce (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah, he has a lot of fence to put up. Experienced help like you would be quite welcome.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah... I'm not counting on any of my northern "extended family" to come through on the fencing front. But y'all know that if you're in the neighborhood, I'll be more than happy to put you up & cook a meal for ya!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 9, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Yeah... I'm not counting on any of my northern "extended family" to come through on the fencing front. But y'all know that if you're in the neighborhood, I'll be more than happy to put you up & cook a meal for ya!


I would love that lol. Ill make sure to let you know if i am ever heading down your way


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 13, 2018)

And now for the weekly weather report: Snow, Snow, more Snow, freezing rain, and a side of negative 20 now don' that just sound amazing folks? almost seems like the perfect lambing weather to me .
Lambs are doing well lol. Julienne discovered snow



 too bad I can't post most of my photos of them on here since they are too big and I'm one of those rare technologically impaired teens  but if any of you have Instagram and are interested my name is @indecisive_photographer 
And I'll have them posted there soon. In the mean time one of the cutest photos I've taken on Josie and spunk  this picture alone hypes up my hopes of her being a wonderful momma 


She also follows the lambs around and "talks" with them everytime they are close to her.
In the mean time I'll stay on udder watch. For the most part everyone seems to be bred! Even Sara (FINALLY!!!!) 

 





 
Kinda feels like my journals are getting repetitive. And I guess that' the way it' gonna have to be while this lambing season is progressing.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2018)

I think the only one that is getting bored might be you...cause I don't think many here are...especially of those sweet beautiful lambs!!!..........and the other pics of the ewes just shows there are More to Come!!........so don't even give it a thought that it is boring....not to me anyway.....


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 13, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think the only one that is getting bored might be you...cause I don't think many here are...especially of those sweet beautiful lambs!!!..........and the other pics of the ewes just shows there are More to Come!!........so don't even give it a thought that it is boring....not to me anyway.....


Well I'm glad I ain' boring ya'll to tears  and its not like im bored of what im posting. I'm excited for the new lambs too


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2018)

newton the goat said:


>


 this picture!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2018)

Keep posting pictures. We love the lambs!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruce said:


> this picture!


I'm extremely happy I got the shot


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 21, 2018)

So since I last posted things have gotten slightly better. Step mom sought me out on her own and apologized for all the spiteful things she has said against me and for her recent behaviour. I may not fully forgive her yet but that's a start. She has been completly sober since the incident and it seems like the old her is closer to being back than not.

In other news here's how my day went..... while working at the butcher's and being told to get something from the freezer i somehow got burried in an avalanche of frozen steaks..... already had a pounding headache now i feel like someone is jackhammering my head  i mean cmon.... i just finished getting over a three day migrane that had me house bound and in bed all day that lead to a fever and now the thing that was wrong with my stomach is happening again..... argh this is a redicoulously bad week and has been from the get go....... BUUUUTTTT! to give you some good news------Finally there is a date! I'm going this Friday to pick up my new ewe and ram!alerted both jobs I won' be in that day, and my grandfather built an awesome livestock box on the back of the farm truck! something to look forward to! And @CntryBoy777 I think I finally found my silver lining.... I mean cmon I think I deserve a mounain top with the month I've had   especially this week!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well...don't look it in the eye and let it know that ya are looking at it....just Enjoy it wbile it lasts....and by all means be Careful....it is much easier to take when another is the cause of your pain, but when we cause it to ourselves it is both painful and humilating at the same time....
Glad the step-mom is trying to work it out....


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 21, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well...don't look it in the eye and let it know that ya are looking at it....just Enjoy it wbile it lasts....and by all means be Careful....it is much easier to take when another is the cause of your pain, but when we cause it to ourselves it is both painful and humilating at the same time....
> Glad the step-mom is trying to work it out....


I'm trying to be careful but currently I'm working 7 days a week.... not really by choice either so my dad is thinking the reason why I feel like crap right now is I over worked myself.. which I can see as possible (but doesn' mean I wanna admit it ) lol


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

Glad things are starting to at least stabilize for you there. May not be perfect, but better than what was. Try to be a bit more careful! No sense damaging perfectly good steaks!  Sorry you've been dealing with physical pain. Try to lighten up a bit won't you?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Newton. I guess you got that job with the butcher, eh? Seven days a week is hard on a person, even a young person like you, take care of your self 

Glad your step mom is getting clean though I know it will be hard to forgive and forget. If she returns to being the person your dad married, at least you should be able to forgive. How is your brother doing?

Yay - ram and ewe!! And how nice you have a handy grandfather


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

@Bruce ya I did lol sorry for not confirming it earlier.
And I'm trying to lighten up @Latestarter lol moping around ain' gonna get me anywhere. I'e given myself days to feel crappy and now I'm back working on my feet.... and let me tell you this headache is persistent and is still lingering.

In other news I've been in the car with my grandfather since 5:30 am and am on my way to get my sheepies Will post pictures when I see them


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 23, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> @Bruce ya I did lol sorry for not confirming it earlier.
> And I'm trying to lighten up @Latestarter lol moping around ain' gonna get me anywhere. I'e given myself days to feel crappy and now I'm back working on my feet.... and let me tell you this headache is persistent and is still lingering.
> 
> In other news I've been in the car with my grandfather since 5:30 am and am on my way to get my sheepies Will post pictures when I see them



Woohoo, new sheep!!! Hope that headache rolls back once you get those fluffers into your life.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

You wouldn't happen to be having eye strain headaches would you?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Ahhh they are so cute!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You wouldn't happen to be having eye strain headaches would you?


Nope I don't lol


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Such a pretty boy  the lady and I struggled but managed to weigh him, and he weighs 53 lbs so fairly good size for his age. Definitely larger than Ramsey at that age.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

And now the long drive home.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> And now the long drive home.


Yep..... stuck in traffic atm....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

Where are all those people going this time of day? They should all be at work.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Where are all those people going this time of day? They should all be at work.


Stuck due to multiple accidents. Just passed a overturned truck hauling junk that had tboned a car


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

You and grandpa be careful!!! Too many crazies on the roads in a hurry to get somewhere a whole 1 minute faster.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You and grandpa be careful!!! Too many crazies on the roads in a hurry to get somewhere a whole 1 minute faster.


We are being careful.... it's also freezing rain.... did I mention that already  Lol so we are trying to focus on keeping contol .. We already spun out once and that scared the crap out both us and the sheep  and the driver behind us.... it's baaaaa'd


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

Um, no you didn't mention the freezing rain, probably still in shock from the spinout!

And YOU Newton, are baaaaa'd


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol thanks  and I think we are all in a bit of shock lmao


Bruce said:


> Um, no you didn't mention the freezing rain, probably still in shock from the spinout!
> 
> And YOU Newton, are baaaaa'd


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2018)

The two new ones have successfully integrated into the herd. Ramsey has shown no interest in the little ewe but is constantly trying to dominate the ram.. poor little guy. Meanwhile Sara wants NOTHING to do with them. They come over and try to sniff her, and she' gone faster that a fox with a blue tick on it' heels  it' really funny to watch. I'm glad but slightly surprised on how fast they were accepted in. The lambs took to the little ewe faster than they took to their own mother's  which led up to Jenny giving up on her b****y attitude towards the new sheep and she just sulked the rest of the time I was watching.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2018)

I guess you 4 made it home safely then


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I guess you 4 made it home safely then


Yes we did  


sheep are happy


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2018)

Lovely sight!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2018)

T


Bruce said:


> Lovely sight!


Thank you. It' a sight that gives me a full heart and a great amount of happiness!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 24, 2018)

So ya proved to others that ya could handle it without problems....and most importantly, ya proved it to yourself. Crossing the border with animals isn't an easy thing to do and ya did it well....
The sheep look wonderful and it looks like Colors are certainly in your future.........real proud for and of ya!!......


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So ya proved to others that ya could handle it without problems....and most importantly, ya proved it to yourself. Crossing the border with animals isn't an easy thing to do and ya did it well....
> The sheep look wonderful and it looks like Colors are certainly in your future.........real proud for and of ya!!......


Sadly this time it wasn' crossing a border. But thank you I'm proud to have been able to prove myself to others and myself. I' glad I made you proud


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh....for some reason I was thinking ya was going to get some from somewhere in Illinois....my bad....but, still proud of and for ya.....I'll always support ya and help ya in any way that I can.....


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh....for some reason I was thinking ya was going to get some from somewhere in Illinois....my bad....but, still proud of and for ya.....I'll always support ya and help ya in any way that I can.....


Thank you @CntryBoy777 this is part of the reason why I like this website so much! People like you and Bruce and everyone else


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 25, 2018)

I’ve caught up on your journal. The hair sheep lambs are very cute! Congrats on the new ones! It’ll be neat to see what you get out of them. I’ll say a few prayers for your home situation.

How’s school going? Have you decided what you want to be when you grow up? I am an ICU RN and I still don’t know.  I really think I’d prefer to be a stay-at-home Mom but that’s not always feasible. 

We are in Southern Indiana so if you are ever this way, you’ll have to stop in for some Hoosier Hospitality!  

In 8th grade, we took a school trip to Canada. We went through Detroit and visited Quebec City and Montreal. I remember eating at a restaurant called Le Bonaparte, seeing the fries with gravy and cheese curds, exploring the mall that is like five stories underground, and the Chateau de Frontenac. It was a neat trip. I’d like to show my children those things sometime. I wonder if those travels brought me anywhere near you?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2018)

That was a LONG trip for you! Quebec City is 4 hours from here, Montreal about 1.5 hours. And yeah, you went real close to Newton, she lives not too far east of Toronto IIRC.

I don't think we want Newton to be a stay at home Mom just yet


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’ve caught up on your journal. The hair sheep lambs are very cute! Congrats on the new ones! It’ll be neat to see what you get out of them. I’ll say a few prayers for your home situation.
> 
> How’s school going? Have you decided what you want to be when you grow up? I am an ICU RN and I still don’t know.  I really think I’d prefer to be a stay-at-home Mom but that’s not always feasible.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you came fairly close to where I Am! Just a few hours out of your way and you woulda been there . 
I've decided on training to be a butcher. I enjoy being able to provide people with good healthy food. It makes me happy to know j have provided them with what they needed to feed their family for the week .

When I'm older and have a family being able to stay home part time would be amazing (or full time but I'm not thinking I'd be able to do it ) honestly I don't think I'd have the ability to stay at home full time without losing my self unless I was able to buy animals (lots and lots of animals ) and raise them for a good source of income and a food source for my family. I am a very big believer in farm to table if you haven't noticed already lol.

I'm really happy to hear that you enjoyed visiting Canada! And even tried poutine! Lol I've recommended it to many Americans I have come across and most just look at me like I'm crazy!!! 

And I will definitely drop you and anyone else willing to let me visit them a line! I'd love to see everyone's set up and animals that I have only just seen pictures of! Btw the same goes for you  anytime you are down in Canada swing by Ontario and I'll give you a tour and introduction to all my lovely ladies and gents


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2018)

Um, Newton, for MOST here, Canada is UP not DOWN! Though I guess you are south of me, about 80 miles (or ~130 kms to you).

Glad you are liking the butcher job. I guess the butcher has decided you are a keeper


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Um, Newton, for MOST here, Canada is UP not DOWN! Though I guess you are south of me, about 80 miles (or ~130 kms to you).
> 
> Glad you are liking the butcher job. I guess the butcher has decided you are a keeper


Ya for the most part it' seems like they are willing to keep me! Though it' kinda frustrating, because the boss is an old-fashioned man who is hesitant to allow me on the kill floor... more than willing to let me watch but won't let me cut and won' let me help on the kill floor. He mainly wants me on the front line and I'm fighting tooth and nail against him on that. So far I've managed to stay in the back and help fill orders but this ain' gonna be an easy fight.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2018)

Btw since I haven' posted a picture of him yet here is me and my precious lil rooster( please excuse my barn hair )



I'm not one for "selfies" unlike most kids of my generation lol so photos I like are rare and few lol I can' believe that he is two months old  be is already so big and active for his age  btw *shhhhhh* you didn' see any photo of him on here


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2018)

Bryce is adorable and you are beautiful!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Bryce is adorable and you are beautiful!


Awww @Wehner Homestead you're making me blush lol thank you


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well...I think of ya as a younger sister, so just a bit of advice....learn all that you can at each step that you are given and know "Why" ya are doing it a certain way....learn the terminology of the business.....ya are wanting the "End" result, but ya are over-looking the little things that make a difference. In anything that matters there is always "Grunt" work, but to get where ya want to go ya only build a wall 1 "Brick" at a time. Butchering is a "Trade" and requires a certain apprentice period. The kill floor has to be prepared for and at each step ya can create difficulties if 1 cut is too far up or down....plus, with so much going on there is a ton of "Liability" that goes along with it....lots of knives, saws, and the weapon that puts em down. So, pull orders and learn what a maw, melt, and fries are and where they come from...terminalogy is a major part to learn. The more pressure ya apply to advance, doesn't show respect for the Butcher and his experience....if ya are looking "Past" him to clang the next "Bell"....then ya are telling him that what he has to say or teach ya....ya ain't "Listening" cause your ready for the next step. Just cool yojr jets just a tad and Enjoy the "Learning".....ya know ya can do it....if it makes ya feel good to be in that position, then just look at it in that fashion....because, a butcher never goes "Hungry".....there aren't many butchers left and the modern day meat markets have meat cutters, not butcher......I asked a so called butcher in FL one time if he had a whole pork shoulder?....I said I know that a boston butt and a picnic constitutes a whole shoulder, but when it is cooked on the grill....there is a huge difference in flavor.....ya know what he tried to sell me for a whole pork sboulder?.....a freaking fresh Ham....I actually told him.....ya must be a meat cutter, cause ya sure don't know the difference the head the the a** on a pig........I had to just turn and walk away.....


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well...I think of ya as a younger sister, so just a bit of advice....learn all that you can at each step that you are given and know "Why" ya are doing it a certain way....learn the terminology of the business.....ya are wanting the "End" result, but ya are over-looking the little things that make a difference. In anything that matters there is always "Grunt" work, but to get where ya want to go ya only build a wall 1 "Brick" at a time. Butchering is a "Trade" and requires a certain apprentice period. The kill floor has to be prepared for and at each step ya can create difficulties if 1 cut is too far up or down....plus, with so much going on there is a ton of "Liability" that goes along with it....lots of knives, saws, and the weapon that puts em down. So, pull orders and learn what a maw, melt, and fries are and where they come from...terminalogy is a major part to learn. The more pressure ya apply to advance, doesn't show respect for the Butcher and his experience....if ya are looking "Past" him to clang the next "Bell"....then ya are telling him that what he has to say or teach ya....ya ain't "Listening" cause your ready for the next step. Just cool yojr jets just a tad and Enjoy the "Learning".....ya know ya can do it....if it makes ya feel good to be in that position, then just look at it in that fashion....because, a butcher never goes "Hungry".....there aren't many butchers left and the modern day meat markets have meat cutters, not butcher......I asked a so called butcher in FL one time if he had a whole pork shoulder?....I said I know that a boston butt and a picnic constitutes a whole shoulder, but when it is cooked on the grill....there is a huge difference in flavor.....ya know what he tried to sell me for a whole pork sboulder?.....a freaking fresh Ham....I actually told him.....ya must be a meat cutter, cause ya sure don't know the difference the head the the a** on a pig........I had to just turn and walk away.....


Lmfao damn that' disappinting that your butcher turned out to be a meat cutter. I have talked it over with the big boss and requested not to be placed up front since I'm. Not good with people.  So at the moment I am apprenticing under their sausage maker.... or trying to since he is adamant that there is nothing I can do to help him and it's useless for me to just stand there and watch. I have backed off on requesting to be put on the kill floor and am just trying to get a proper foot hold in the buisness.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2018)

I worked in a lot of "Man" jobs and had to work double hard to gain respect. It can be done, don't give up. Being a butcher is a good career, you might even open up your own slaughter facility someday. But in the meantime, you have to get started and fight your way to where you want to be. You can do this.

You are a lovely young lady with a good head on your shoulders. Your baby brother is adorable and my bet is that he will idolize his big sister. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

What's wrong with barn hair?? 
Didn't see a picture of who?? I see only sheep  

What Babs and Cntryboy said about work. Yep, young girl in a "man's" job. I have to believe you have a hill to crest with those guys. They have probably never had a female in the place other than at the counter.  Something THEY have to get over, one step at a time.

This is an internship IIRC. Let the sausage guy (who has sausage for a brain  ) know that part of YOUR job is learning how everything in a slaughterhouse/butcher's business works including his part. I would think most people would like to have an eager apprentice. They can feel good about passing on their knowledge ... and give the apprentice the dirty/boring parts of the job to do, at least until they learn the more complex parts. It is up to the boss to make sure you are given the opportunity to learn and assist the business. I hope he'll let you work your way out to the kill floor.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the picture of you and the new roo! What a handsome bird, and all I can say about the handler is that "barn hair" has rarely looked as good. You are a very attractive young lady. Don't settle for the first guy that comes along with a good line and a smile...   The Butcher career will be an uphill battle, but I'm sure you can do it if you set your mind to it. Learn all you can a everything you're asked to do. There are very few single sex jobs left and even those north woods butchers have to come into the 21st century at some point. It's about "can you do the task" and if so, then the job should be open to you.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep.

And  on the description of Newton and her new rooster, though I think at this point he is still a cockerel.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Yep.
> 
> And  on the description of Newton and her new rooster, though I think at this point he is still a cockerel.


Ya sadly his comb is already showing lol.

Btw Josie has taken to attacking things now lol. She attacked my dog Cora, the neighbors dogs my little ram bandit, Sara, etc etc  welp this is going to be fun lol I can' wait to see how weaning goes


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

Well this week has been fun with the new lambs born and whatnot it' been organised chaos around here. So anyways introducing Casper lilys smallest lamb who is most unimpressed by the new snow fall




Him and his sister Luna have been doing Well, Lily is doing better almost daily as a mother. 


 
She' becoming more attentive and will panic and call for her lambs if they aren' by her side. Honestly I was scared that I would end up with two bottle babies in the end but her improvement gives me hope.
Meanwhile Josie is an obsessive mother.... where ever her baby goes she follows him yelling the entire time  like cmon momma give the poor guy a break.

is it normal for a ewe who is usually fairly distant to become extremely needy near the end of her pregnancy? Sara is clingy all of a sudden. I go out to see the lambs and there she is leaning against me begging for attention.. actually more like demanding it. It could be due to the fact that Romeo now has this obsession with her and follows her everywhere she goes,but I'm not thinking that' the issue. 


 

 
She doesn't do this ever so it kinda has me worried. She is fairly expressive especially with her ears so having them back like she has in the picture makes me wonder if something is up or if she is just being grouchy and needy.

Btw does it look like mabels sides are sunken in? By the looks of her she should be due any day now. 






 
 I mean with how her sister looked before she lambed she should be only hours at most days away. The lambs are no longer active or AS active as they were before. She is also being a major grouchy.... if any sheep (besides sara) tries to eat from the same spot in the bale as her she head butts them and chases them off especially lambs...

Finally to kind of end this random blurb about my week Romeo and eve are doing well and seem to be fitting in just fine. 


I'm so happy I got Romeo he is a lot prettier in person. Now that I have better pictures what do you guys think? He is 6 months and is around 65lbs. He seems to have good legs and his muscle structure is deffinitly better in person  than it is in picture. He has good hips and I think pretty good shoulder but then again I am no expert. And although he is shy he allows me to pet him occasionally and comes to investigate me whenever I'm in the field. Eve is another story though... 


She is still scared of me... won' let me near her... welp once we have the ewes and rams separated I'm gonna work harder to gain her trust..


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 2, 2018)

Something I have done with my most skittish sheep is to hand feed.  It takes them awhile to get up their courage but it shows them they have nothing to fear.  It's easier said than done though since the ones that aren't scared will get there first.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Something I have done with my most skittish sheep is to hand feed.  It takes them awhile to get up their courage but it shows them they have nothing to fear.  It's easier said than done though since the ones that aren't scared will get there first.


When I was unloading her and Romeo I hand fed them hay since they wouldn' yet take corn out of my hand. If I'm going to be trying to feed them out in the field by hand then I will need multiple other people to feed the rest of the flock and distract them but that isn' even going to assure her warming up to me sadly enough. It took Sara up until recently to learn that I'm safe to be around. So I'm not gonna give up yet


----------



## Bruce (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't know about sheep and Sara's sudden friendliness but ... I have noticed that my more "distant" pullets often get a lot friendlier just before they start to lay. Sort of like "I'm feeling all kinds of weird and this funny looking non feathered chicken takes care of us, feeds us, maybe I better hang closer to it."

I expect Eve will come around eventually, once she sees that the other sheep aren't being mistreated and notices they get TREATS!!.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I don't know about sheep and Sara's sudden friendliness but ... I have noticed that my more "distant" pullets often get a lot friendlier just before they start to lay. Sort of like "I'm feeling all kinds of weird and this funny looking non feathered chicken takes care of us, feeds us, maybe I better hang closer to it."
> 
> I expect Eve will come around eventually, once she sees that the other sheep aren't being mistreated and notices they get TREATS!!.


So she may be a lot closer than I thought I'm hoping she goes before ANOTHER 5 inches of snow falls  her and Mabel both...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 2, 2018)

I think they all look just fine...and the lambs are extra Cute!!...and tho ya are tempting me to visit to see Romeo in person as opposed to a pic....ya won't see me as long as that white stuff is hanging around....I'm allergic to that stuff, so I'll just take your word for it.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 2, 2018)

Allergic!!  

Looking good Newton!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think they all look just fine...and the lambs are extra Cute!!...and tho ya are tempting me to visit to see Romeo in person as opposed to a pic....ya won't see me as long as that white stuff is hanging around....I'm allergic to that stuff, so I'll just take your word for it.....


I think I'm becoming allergic to it too


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Allergic!!
> 
> Looking good Newton!


Thanks


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

that' right Sara. Investigate those new lambs! It' time for you to drop too!


(Ignore the yellow bowl, it had feed in it earlier)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 2, 2018)

She might be telling ya she Wants in!!.....
Nice pics!!....if ya don't mind me asking ya something?.....how high off the floor is your hay pallet?.....I like that and it makes sense.....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> She might be telling ya she Wants in!!.....
> Nice pics!!....if ya don't mind me asking ya something?.....how high off the floor is your hay pallet?.....I like that and it makes sense.....


About 4ft off the ground.its helpful that they can'  reach the hay bales lol. And hopefully not  thankfully there is a second shed she can use ( that nobody for some reason likes using)


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 2, 2018)

It may just be the angle in the picture with the hay but there is a fairly large sag there.  Sag supporting a load bothers me.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> It may just be the angle in the picture with the hay but there is a fairly large sag there.  Sag supporting a load bothers me.


It' just the one board on the outside I swear! It has another support in the middle and it's wedged into place.the only reason why that board has a sag to it is my grandfather when we were putting it into place climbed on it and cracked the board so it's extremely reinforced plus we never put more than 80 lbs on it now. Plus.... it' a very bad camera angle


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 3, 2018)

Sara is closer to lambing! Sides are sunken in, she' is in a horrible mood and has honestly had enough of me poking and prodding her. 


 


The clingy Sara that was yesterday is now a bigass ball of anger. She fullon rammed Ramsey today when he tried to flirt with her..... ya I think she is tired of being pregnant.

All the lambs are doing well Luna and Casper seem to be feeding well (thank god!) 

 


The new twins chip and dale are healthy and are starting to bounce just as they should! 

 

 



I'm happy with how this season has gone so far. All lambs are healthy, no difficulties in birth and all are gaining good weight. And no rejections which is a huge relief! Only waiting on Sara now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 3, 2018)

They all are looking very well!!....and hope Sara has an easy time with it too.....and gets back to her sweet self....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2018)

Wait (as long as you can) until you become 8-9 months pregnant and you'll probably be able to identify with Sara's (neediness as well as) anger at poking and prodding.  Glad everything is going so well!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2018)

newton the goat said:


>


This one really needs to be a POW entrant.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 5, 2018)

My cousins got up close and personal with the lambs yesterday! They were overjoyed! The last animal they were able to cuddle with was Newton before she got big and became a jerk. Some of these photos are just adorable and I'm proud to say they really show how much my cousins love animals. 
Luna as you can see was NOT impressed in the least lol. 





Ramsey just loving all the attention he is *FINALLY* getting (even though he gets it all the time lol)


 
Ram kisses 


 
Dale and Tristan 


 
Dale meeting dad 


Bea and a sleepy chip 


 
And sadly I wasn' able to get a photo of their oldest brother holding a lamb. But I'm still happy with the photos I got lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 5, 2018)

Kids and animals....babies at that.....are never a bad choice.........they are all beautiful and guess Ramsey has helped ya out with what ya was looking for.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Ramsey just loving all the attention he is *FINALLY* getting (even though he gets it all the time lol)


Oh, ANOTHER POW entry!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2018)

Soooo I went to the auction yesterday to get some more sheep.... didn' actually end up getting sheep..... buuuttt I did get something else 
Meet my new jack (name is still undecided) 


He is a fully intact male. We were told he is around five but looking at his teeth I think he is younger. He is currently in with Romeo and Ramsey who have now been separated from the flock (to their dismay)
And every time they jog along the fence line he follows them because he wants to sniff them which ultimately ends up freaking them out due to how large he is compared to them so they all keep running  and running and running.
Once I can get a hold of his halter I'll have pictures of his teeth to see if you guys can help me with aging him


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2018)

You sure are expanding the species count at your place!
Jack seems like a nice name  He's very nice looking.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2018)

OK... congrats I guess... just one question... why?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2018)

Because he's so cute of course!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 7, 2018)

If ya want to stick with RAM names...ya could call hime RAMbunctious....since he seems fairly energetic......personally, I'd call him Alfalfa and it doesn't have anything to do with the feed. In the pic the hair between his ears sticking up, reminds me of a character many yrs ago that many of us older folks grew up watching...The Little Rascals...or Our Gang series....he had some that stuck up some like that....unless he had it slicked back.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2018)

I have to say he’s a very cute little guy and looks much happier than Eeyore! I’d name his Foster. Don’t know why...he just looks like a Foster to me! Lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya want to stick with RAM names...ya could call hime RAMbunctious....since he seems fairly energetic......personally, I'd call him Alfalfa and it doesn't have anything to do with the feed. In the pic the hair between his ears sticking up, reminds me of a character many yrs ago that many of us older folks grew up watching...The Little Rascals...or Our Gang series....he had some that stuck up some like that....unless he had it slicked back.....


Hah i greq up with the little rascals so i know what you are talking about.

And @Latestarter why not?  just kidding we needed a guardian for our rams once they were separated from the flock and his buddy was already taken away from him and sold so the poor cute lil guy was just standing there all alone in the ring... the only other guy to bid on him was a guy who buys for the meet market so that kinda got us to step up quick and put in a bid.


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 7, 2018)

He's darling  I do think Alfalfa fits him nicely (I grew up watching The Little Rascals too ).


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 7, 2018)

That picture with Ramsey makes me nervous. I know you say he is gentle, so was my Ras. I gave him tons of attention, those cuddles and kisses turned into rubbing his face on me. That turned into nudging me which seems cute at first which turned into slamming his head into my lower leg. Eventually I couldnt be around him for long periods of time because of how "loving" he got. Thankfully he had a appointment scheduled with the vet to get wethered when his behavior started getting really bad. I know I told you this before and Im glad he is still gentle but he is at that age(little over a year) when that loving turns into aggression. It happened with our first Ram and with Ras. Just please be careful, I have been hurt by a ram before and I wouldnt wish that on anyone.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2018)

Kind of you to warn Newton @luvmypets


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2018)

@luvmypets I fully understand why you are worried, I am always careful around him and my cousins are never unsupervised. Ramsey and Romeo have now been separated from the main flock and spunk will be separated soon. No fast movements around the rams and only adults feed the flock since everyone gets a little too excited and pushy. I am doing all i can to prevent the turning of Ramsey and romeo. And I'm sorry to hear about your boy turning on you


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 7, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> @luvmypets I fully understand why you are worried, I am always careful around him and my cousins are never unsupervised. Ramsey and Romeo have now been separated from the main flock and spunk will be separated soon. No fast movements around the rams and only adults feed the flock since everyone gets a little too excited and pushy. I am doing all i can to prevent the turning of Ramsey and romeo. And I'm sorry to hear about your boy turning on you


Im glad you are being super careful, we learned the hard way with our first ram, but as with anything it was a learning experience.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> OK... congrats I guess... just one question... why?



I was wondering the same but so far the reasons have been valid. I think.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2018)

I have an ewe, named Ewenique, who ran into the wire, walls, whatever, bounce off and ran away again, to get away from me. She was wild and wanted nothing to do with me.....until a few days before she lambed. Suddenly she was my best friend. I obligingly rubbed her tummy and she loved it. She is still friendly and stopped bouncing off the walls trying to get away from me. I suspect your Sara is the same. All of a sudden you are not the big green monster anymore. LOL

Now about your jack. Get him cut. When your ewes come into heat, he has testicles and will get aroused. In his frustration, he may chase the ewes and could even hurt them. Jacks are surprisingly strong for their size and can whip the crap out of a horse (ask me how I know) and do a lot of damage. My 16 hand gelding still bears the scars of bite marks on the crest of his neck where a standard sized jack chewed him up and dragged him around. If my jack could beat up a horse 3 times his size and weight, what could a jack do to your sheep?

A friend of mine had a jack for a pasture guard and it was great-until his cows went into heat. The jack chased the cows AND knocked the bull off them and wouldn't let the bull breed the cows. The jack got sold.

So please, if you want to keep him for a pet (donkeys make good pets and you will love him) or for a pasture guard, please get him castrated.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I was wondering the same but so far the reasons have been valid. I think.


Sometimes "because I liked him" is good enough, right?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 8, 2018)

Because he looks better in our pasture as opposed to the meat markets refrigerated case? Bay makes a really important point about getting him cut.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2018)

How many meat markets carry donkey?? I think he is super lucky to have found @newton the goat , probably would have ended up as dog food.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 8, 2018)

Well... remember, this is Canada we're talking about...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2018)

I look at facebook sites for kill and slaughter pens. There are some damn fine horses that go to slaughter. I am not opposed to horse slaughter, but a lot of those horses don't need to be there. The FB sites offer up the better horses for sale and many of them get a new home. There are LOTS of donkeys in kill pens, most people toss a few donkeys out in the field and in no time they have a herd of donkeys. Answer; take them to the sale. Newsflash-nobody wants them.  If people would stop breeding them, they would not be an over population of unwanted donkeys and horses. So they go to slaughter.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## newton the goat (Apr 1, 2018)

I feel guilty... so extremely guilty.... we honestly though we had more time before she had her piglets.... her getting bred in the first place was completely accidental... coco our female Tamworth lost 9 piglets yesterday due to a slight slant in her house and due to the boar (coconut) trying to force his was into her nest.... stupid coconut ..... she seems so depressed now. Eats a bit here and there but mainly walks around hanging her head and even walking to her hut and making these whiny grunts while in the doorway. She won't go in now. Dad and I both blame ourselves for this matter. I wish we had been able to prepare more. I wish we had a proper stall further away from the boar for her. I wish so many things but it's already done and over with. We will be finishing coconut after we re breed the pair so there will be no more "incidents" I am also going to be working on a shed with a birthing stall for the next time which should be around August or September. I don' want this to happen again so I will be doing everything in my power to nullfy the chances of it happening. first babies lost on the farm this spring... I didn't realize it would hurt so much.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 1, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Well... remember, this is Canada we're talking about...


There is actually a market for horse meat around where I live... many butcher's (not the one I'm at) actually included horses on the list of animals they butcher. In fact one not too farm from me actually sells horse meat.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm so sorry about the little pigs Newton! So many things that can go wrong, I guess we should be surprised when they don't.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m sorry Newton. Try to chalk it up as a learning experience. I know you’ll never make the same mistake again.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2018)

Really sorry about the piglets. Sorry for the sow too, her being sad only makes you feel much worse. I suppose you have had a good cry, feel miserable and have a sore butt from kicking yourself. A pity party can be a good thing, wallow in sorrow for awhile, get it over with. Then you pick yourself up, dust off the seat of your jeans, set your jaw in resolution and get back in the game. You learned. A hard lesson, but a mistake you will never make again.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2018)

So sorry you lost the babies, thats never easy  Its just one of those things that in the long run is an important learning experience, even though it frickin sucks. Now you know what needs to be changed and your next litter will be better than ever. I feel like all of us who produce animals have had a similar experience at least one time or another.  I must ask, did Coco show signs of farrowing? Is it possible you could look around your area for some orphan piglets. I mean its a stretch but if shes depressed I would think it might be worth a shot.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 1, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> So sorry you lost the babies, thats never easy  Its just one of those things that in the long run is an important learning experience, even though it frickin sucks. Now you know what needs to be changed and your next litter will be better than ever. I feel like all of us who produce animals have had a similar experience at least one time or another.  I must ask, did Coco show signs of farrowing? Is it possible you could look around your area for some orphan piglets. I mean its a stretch but if shes depressed I would think it might be worth a shot.


My dad checked her the few hours before she gave birth... he didn' really know the signs to look for,I was the one who usually did all of that. And I've checked the area. Sadly I seem to be the only one with difficulties farrowing in my area.

And @Baymule @Wehner Homestead I don' plan to let this experience keep me down for long. Though I know I will be feeling guilty for a while, it being preventable and all I'm not gonna let it discourage me for too long. I'm happy though that even though I lost a litter,I still have a sow who has proven herself in what short period of time she had with them. Though it hurts to have something like this happen, it comes with the job. No one ever said farming was going to be without hardships and whoever claims that it doesn't clearly isn' doing something the rest of us are... whatever that is. Thank you for the kind words you guys.... I'll probably just be feeling cruddy for a while but I have animals who depend on me so I can' just mope and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2018)

Spoken like a true farmer.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry kiddo... chin up and look long term.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 6, 2018)

This past Easter weekend my dad surrised me with a new incubator AND gave me permission to go to the auction and but some of the exotic eggs they sell there  only issue is he never told me how many I was allowed hatching  let the chicken math begin 

In other news coco is doing better. She eats with gusto again  she seems to be doing better than before and isn't as depressed thankfully.

All my lambs seem to be growing steadily I don' think we will be keeping any of Ramseys ram lambs. They arent putting on weight as fast as I would have liked them too. In other news my dad may have found another breeder who would be willing to sell us a successful ram or one of his offspring ... one that is a little bit more uh how do I say it.... "manly"   (sorry ramesy) the only ram lamb I actually like the looks of is Sara's son but that' because he already has a mini mane and is SOOO soft. (He is the one with the double spots on his butt)



 
Romeo is growing Well. I am fairly fond of how his body is filling out but well that's just me  I managed to get him amost into "show stance" long enough to snap a picture before he tried to wiggle away  (hence the second picture)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 6, 2018)

Chicken math!  I think we have like 72 and DH doesn’t even like chickens!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2018)

Chicken math indeed! Right now I have over 100, but 53 are Cornish Cross and will be slaughtered soon. 

I am saving a ram lamb for a flock sire. He is a nice size and filled out nicely. I'll use him for probably one breeding, then sell or slaughter. My goal is to get a register Katahdin ram and a few ewes and upgrade the flock.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> This past Easter weekend my dad surrised me with a new incubator AND gave me permission to go to the auction and but some of the exotic eggs they sell there  only issue is he never told me how many I was allowed hatching  let the chicken math begin


Certainly no less that the incubator can hold at one time!


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 27, 2018)

Everything has been busy. So busy in act I haven' found the time to post any journals recently. My dad this Easter bought me a trio of blue cotchins and I have to say I'm fully in Love  but he won' admit how much he spent on them  mutters about the damn birds being bloody expensive every time  ask lol.


meet cloudy, fuzz and poof  (maybe temporary names maybe permanent idk yet lol) from the looks of things so far it looks to me like I lucked out and got all hens  but it' probably too early to tell.

All my sheep are doing well. Their enclosures grass was a little too short so before irreversible damage was done. So to my grandma's annoyance we put up a temporary fence on our little island so their pasture could have a break.


Sara's lambs have grown and Stella her little ewe who was teeny at the start is now the same size and maybe even heavier than her brother .  ~Sara's son ~






 and the white fluffy but next to Romeo is Stella Sara's daughter.

In other news I am soon going to be posting in the rabbit forum. I am getting a meat breed pair of rabbits and am hoping to get some litters this year out of them. (Yes my homestead is turning into what people call a funny farm )


----------



## Bruce (Apr 27, 2018)

How DO you find the time Newton??


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> How DO you find the time Newton??


I have no clue


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got caught up on your Journal. Wild ride. Sorry about the piglets, beautiful lambs. Farm life certainly keeps a person busy. Add a job and it's way more than full time busy. Your doing great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2018)

I love seeing sheep happily munching on grass! It seems like there is never enough grass! What kind of rabbits are you getting?


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 30, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I love seeing sheep happily munching on grass! It seems like there is never enough grass! What kind of rabbits are you getting?


I was thinking of either rex or Californian but really it' whatever is available at the time when I'm out looking. I'm currently working on their set up first.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

You are doing it all backwards! Don’t you know you are supposed to get the rabbits then work on somewhere to put them? Lol


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 30, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You are doing it all backwards! Don’t you know you are supposed to get the rabbits then work on somewhere to put them? Lol



 Yes, this is definitely the way to do it!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2018)

Nah, Newton has been around farm animals too long for that (though still a LOT younger than most of us).


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You are doing it all backwards! Don’t you know you are supposed to get the rabbits then work on somewhere to put them? Lol



My name is Baymule and I do things Bass-Ackwards.......


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My name is Baymule and I do things Bass-Ackwards.......



You crossed my mind...I’m just as guilty though. My chickens are in 6 separate pens at the moment and their fancy accommodations are still just a plan. My goat girls are finally outside again but I still have to get the bucks out and see if I can figure out something for the Lamancha girls until I let them join the Nigerian girls. There’s more...lol


----------



## Bruce (May 1, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My name is Baymule and I do things Bass-Ackwards.......


We knew that about you.


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> We knew that about you.


----------



## newton the goat (May 2, 2018)

Lmfao you guys are hilarious


----------



## newton the goat (May 2, 2018)

Their melting *releases inner wicked witch of the west* but seriously... literally my flock of sheep are melting 





 


 

all they do is lounge around all day and just lie there and then as soon as dusk sets in they get the zoomies Which I kinda discovered last night while watching them race back and forth while one occasionally launches itself into the air in some kind of jazz hands acrobatic routine . Even my four year old ewes were doing it in fact they were the first ones I saw doing it in the first place.

In other news.... I may be dead soon  as of last month I have 25 chicks coming through the mail on the 28th  which my dad knew about and was all fine about it buuuutttt there is now a reason for me to complete all the chores in the morning.... to hide the fact that my chicken math kicked in again  


Whoops I guess  I only bought five and got two others for free so technically it isn' fully my fault  anyone know how old silkies have to be before being removed from a heat lamp? As long as I last till then without being discovered I'll be safe  ............*****I'm doomed*****.........


 
I mean seriously look how cute they are how can one refuse these precious little things.... especially when they are *cheap*  (that ones for you Bruce )



 
Here's to hoping they are hens


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

You just might be doomed! My DH is not happy about us having 69 chickens at the moment...he’s not big on chickens...


----------



## newton the goat (May 2, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You just might be doomed! My DH is not happy about us having 69 chickens at the moment...he’s not big on chickens...


I already have 40 birds lmfao with the twenty five coming soon and the added seven ...... Omg I'll have 72 birds ​


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> I already have 40 birds lmfao with the twenty five coming soon and the added seven ...... Omg I'll have 72 birds ​






I had 72...down one mean and one small rooster and the suspected egg eater...I’ll have more as soon as I get another bator or something goes broody!!


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2018)

I just had to add up my chickens.......50 Cornish Cross....do they really count since they won't be with me for very long?? Ummm.... adding up in my head I have 44 other chickens. Make that 45, I forgot Roo-Roo a crippled rooster that I just turned out to let him flop around. But since the Delawares killed my Elsa, a snow white Easter Egger that I was partial to, they ALL are going to freezer camp. I'm pissed. They're dead. 13 in that coop. Then there is the two MEAN Wellsummer roosters....they also have a one way ticket to that lovely chicken resort, Freezer Camp. So let's see.....the 50 CX don't count, 45 minus 13=32. Minus the two MEAN Wellsummer roos =30. Whew! For  a minute or two I thought I had 95 chickens! Oops....I missed 2, make that 32.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

That sounds about right. Meat birds definitely don't count since you'll only have them a couple of months.


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2018)

Gosh... I feel so lacking here... call me chicken challenged... I only have 3.  yup, THREE laying hens. I'm getting 3 eggs a day (so far) and already have started filling a second 18 egg carton. Kinda provides evidence/explanation/reason and rational behind having only 3.


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

Where are the pictures of the hens and their coop? I'm guessing not as fancy built as the ones you had in CO.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 3, 2018)

I don't think about the output of them....it is the intake that I attempt to balance....if I can't give em away, then I can sure use for traget practice....


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

Or let Gabbie drop the eggs down the stairs then go fetch them


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2018)

A frittata makes a easy, tasty supper when you're tired and don't want to cook. Easier than an omelet too.


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2018)

Made one for breakfast today. Diced up a potato, used a sweet Italian sausage *, the 2 yolks that had been in water in the fridge (from DW and DD1 making DD2's birthday cupcakes Monday) and 2 small eggs from the Exchequer Leghorns. 

* one 3 oz link left over from when I made lasagna 2 weeks ago. Snuck the sausage in along with a pound of ground beef. Apparently DD2 didn't notice


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2018)

What she doesn't know won't hurt her and I'm sure you enjoyed the flavor more, just knowing that sausage was in there.


----------



## newton the goat (May 4, 2018)

@Bruce I'm jealous that sounds really good lol 
@Baymule fritatas are one of my favorite breakfast dishes and typically in my household we make one huge one and have it for a few meals here. With spinach and feta.... mmm so good


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> What she doesn't know won't hurt her and I'm sure you enjoyed the flavor more, just knowing that sausage was in there.


Exactly!! Gonna sneak some in the next time I make it too


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2018)

So i offically bought my breeding pair of flemish/new zealand rabbits so far i dont have names for them but time will tell ( or maybe a few of you have suggestions) 
The fawn one is my female and the albino is my male lol. Atleast ill be able to tell the difference between the two 


 



Btw lil secret between you and me *looks over each shoulder* 

Hi my name is morgain and im addicted to collecting animals 

Everybody meet frey a flemish/ zealand cross and the fawn does half sister. Only difference is she has the mane gene as did her father unlike my fawn  



 I know....  i have an issue


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2018)

You sure are in the right place to have animal collecting issues.   Nice looking bunnies. If your female is Flemish, as in Flemish Giant, she will get big. Generally, the giant breeds take longer to grow, because they grow bones first, then meat to cover the frame. New Zealands are the premiere meat breed. A cross of the two breeds ought to give you some good meat fryers. Keep them in their own, separate cages, if you aren't already. When ready to breed, take the doe to the buck's cage.


----------



## newton the goat (May 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> You sure are in the right place to have animal collecting issues.   Nice looking bunnies. If your female is Flemish, as in Flemish Giant, she will get big. Generally, the giant breeds take longer to grow, because they grow bones first, then meat to cover the frame. New Zealands are the premiere meat breed. A cross of the two breeds ought to give you some good meat fryers. Keep them in their own, separate cages, if you aren't already. When ready to breed, take the doe to the buck's cage.


All three are flemish crossed with new zealand. They (hopefully) arent ready for breeding yet as they are still really young. The woman im buying them off of says they should be safe to keep together in one pen until the bucks pen is ready, but then again look at my luck with things like that so im trying to quickly make a sturdy run for him but honestly "quick " and "sturdy" arent really two words that go together  im trying to call upon all my old rabbit knowledge i seem to remeber having in the past but my memory seems to blank when i try to go back that far  

So heres to relearning old knowledge! Or atleast trying to in my case. 

Here is a question. i have a nice big run that i was planning on putting my girls together in would it be better to split it in half and give half to each doe or is it fine to provide multiple places to nest and let them stay together?


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Hi my name is morgain and im addicted to collecting animals


And here I thought your name was Newton 
Morgain fits you very well as in "gain more animals".

Here is my new bunny


It isn't actually MY bunny, I about stepped on it next to the door to the stall where I keep a couple of bales of hay next to the alpacas' alley space. Can't tell from this picture but it is palm sized. My first thought was RAT!!!! since there is a hole that goes under the chicken coop stall (*) but then decided the ears were a bit big for a rat. And it was VERY still, rats run and I've not ever seen one during the day.

* no worries, floor is covered with 1/2" hardware cloth under rubber horse mats.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 9, 2018)

At least your wild rabbits have the sense to have their little ones where they can at least have some protection.  I have a couple of burrows out in the open in the lawn where I expect the mower to suck them up at some point.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2018)

When I kept rabbits, I gave each doe her own cage and the buck his own cage. They get territorial and will fight.

Get the buck his own cage-pronto! People don't say, "multiply like rabbits" for nothing!


----------



## newton the goat (May 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> When I kept rabbits, I gave each doe her own cage and the buck his own cage. They get territorial and will fight.
> 
> Get the buck his own cage-pronto! People don't say, "multiply like rabbits" for nothing!


I am going to seperate the buck and the does for sure but i was wondering if i could house my girls colony style and make sure there is multiple nesting boxes away from the others


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 9, 2018)

@samssimonsays did some colonies. Maybe she could chime in on some of the specifics.


----------



## Bruce (May 10, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> At least your wild rabbits have the sense to have their little ones where they can at least have some protection.  I have a couple of burrows out in the open in the lawn where I expect the mower to suck them up at some point.


I have no idea where the rabbit was born or how it made its way into the barn. Haven't seen it again.


----------



## Bruce (May 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> People don't say, "multiply like rabbits" for nothing!


Unless you are my Dad and stepmother. They had a devil of a time getting their meat rabbits to breed. Maybe rabbits are ornery and only breed like rabbits when you don't want them to.


----------



## newton the goat (May 10, 2018)

Hopefully not  and that sounds hilarious. Are they sure they had a buck in there and not just does?


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Wow.. for a minute there I had "seriously bad visions" reading about rabbit sex and then you brought in the grandparents...  OK then... moving on!


----------



## Bruce (May 14, 2018)

Hey Newton, I was wondering how your step mother and little brother are doing.


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

Good Q there Bruce... No reports in quite a while.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 21, 2018)

I did a colony set up for rabbits. It works best to keep bucks separate so you know when kits will be born but if it doesn't matter then leave them to run loose with the does. Not all does or rabbits are good in that set up and once there is blood drawn in a scuffle, they are usually mortal enemies for life. Have plenty of places to hide and visual blocks and that will improve the odds of them cohabiting peacefully. You can not just throw adult rabbits together, the best bet is to buy all pre sexually mature rabbits and raise them together in the set up (8-12 weeks no older if I were doing it) and that will give you a MUCH higher chance of success. Have several feeding and watering areas to reduce stress. I think there is a general rule of thumb for 5-10 square feet per doe in a colony? I can't be certain. I raised mine in a large multi teared cage that allowed for them to each have their own level, see each other and escape each other easily. I also had a pen that was large and had several levels for them to go up if they wanted. Every rabbit is different and some do better than others.


----------



## newton the goat (May 21, 2018)

samssimonsays said:


> I did a colony set up for rabbits. It works best to keep bucks separate so you know when kits will be born but if it doesn't matter then leave them to run loose with the does. Not all does or rabbits are good in that set up and once there is blood drawn in a scuffle, they are usually mortal enemies for life. Have plenty of places to hide and visual blocks and that will improve the odds of them cohabiting peacefully. You can not just throw adult rabbits together, the best bet is to buy all pre sexually mature rabbits and raise them together in the set up (8-12 weeks no older if I were doing it) and that will give you a MUCH higher chance of success. Have several feeding and watering areas to reduce stress. I think there is a general rule of thumb for 5-10 square feet per doe in a colony? I can't be certain. I raised mine in a large multi teared cage that allowed for them to each have their own level, see each other and escape each other easily. I also had a pen that was large and had several levels for them to go up if they wanted. Every rabbit is different and some do better than others.


All three of my bunnies are 9 weeks old so they seem to all be fairly happy together!
I am still building on their elcosure and am hoping to make several levels for them in the later future.

And @Bruce  and @Latestarter good question. Bryce is doing well sorry for not updating you guys recently. He is growing quickly and it feels like just yesterday he was a newborn in the hospital and now hes a loud little rooster crowing constantly in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 21, 2018)

The shirt is perfect!


----------



## newton the goat (May 24, 2018)

Boy this week has been a roller coaster. I learned something this week that will change quite a bit in my dealings with my sheep, atleast diet wise.... this week.... i had my first ever case of listeria.... and as quickly as i discovered it, it was over in less than an hour... this journal is for my lil dale.. he was the ram lamb i wanted to keep. The sweetheart who had me fully inlove with his little antics from the first moment i saw him has been put down earlier this week....


 
I got home from my boyfriends house and found him unable to control one side of his body, ear drooping, unable to see properly, and even running in circles. My dad did some research and even called the vet who told us "unless you are will to spend atleast a thousand dollars on a treatment that may not even work i would suggest that the most humane thing is to put him down".... i wish i could have done more and i wish i didnt have to say goodbye.... damn this isnt really my week is it.. 
Goodbye little dale, im sorry you were my first loss .
Love you little buddy 


 

Anyways to try and make this sad journal a bit happier i have good news ive officially graduated college and im the apprentice sausage maker at the butcher shop!
Here a pic of my bf ( i swear he doesnt typically look that goofy ) and i with our diplomas.


Anyways i hope you week is going better than mine. Lesson has been learned and i will be switching up their diet once they need supliments again ( since we have a feild full of grass that is taller than the sheep themselves! 


You guys are an awesome group that i am glad to have found. Thanks for always being there with advice when i need it.


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2018)

Ah Newton  I don't know anything about sheep diseases. I guess Listeria must be one of the worst seeing as how Dale went so fast.

Congratulations on graduating and your apprenticeship. 
I guess the butcher decided you are OK and the lead sausage maker got his head out of his ... um ... sausage stuffing machine?


----------



## newton the goat (May 24, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Ah Newton  I don't know anything about sheep diseases. I guess Listeria must be one of the worst seeing as how Dale went so fast.
> 
> Congratulations on graduating and your apprenticeship.
> I guess the butcher decided you are OK and the lead sausage maker got his head out of his ... um ... sausage stuffing machine?


Basically some of the corn in our sheep feed went bad and he got the bad chuck without me knowing and it poisoned him. It made him blind and affected him neurologically so he had a loss of balance and the inability to walk in a straight line. Im kinda relieved he went so quickly and that his pain was only present for a little while at most.

And ya it seems like my bods has finally gotten his head outa his sausage stuffer


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 24, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Dale.........sounds really Good about the apprenticeship....so Proud for ya that ya stuck it out and proved to them ya was worth hiring......it is truly Wonderful on the graduation...........


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 24, 2018)

Congratulations on graduating & on the apprenticeship!  Sorry about Dale


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 24, 2018)

So sorry dear!  Some just latch onto our hearts from the get-go. 

Congratulations on the diploma! That’s wonderful news.  the internship goes well!


----------



## Latestarter (May 25, 2018)

Really sorry you had to lose Dale. Congrats on your graduation! I guess grats is also in order for your official position as a journey-woman sausage maker  I didn't think your BF looked all that goofy...


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Really sorry you had to lose Dale. Congrats on your graduation! I guess grats is also in order for your official position as a journey-woman sausage maker  I didn't think your BF looked all that goofy...


Thanks lol i appreciate that you dont think he looks goofy. Thank you all for the cpngratulations! You guy are awesome. Im hoping to work towards getting my level two chef degree in the mext few years,and then after that im aiming for my red seal chef degree 

The taming of my donkey has gone well. After last months incident with the neighbors dogs i guess he has finally decided im a safe person and has become quite a suck up, he follows me leans on meand practically beggs for attention now lol. He even comes when called, lets me grab his halter,and has even let my dad pick up three of his hooves (he still favors that last one ) we are still working with the whole following when lead thing. He still doesnt like lead ropes for some reason and wont go near me if he recognizes one on my person. Any suggestions? 

In other news,ive officially started my breeding dates  i know for a fact that lily got bred today. Whether or not she took in another matter, so on the calender it goes  and we shall see in a few months.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats on the graduation, that is a huge accomplishment. Good news from work as well, glad you got promoted. 

I am sorry about the loss of your lamb.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 1, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> He still doesnt like lead ropes for some reason and wont go near me if he recognizes one on my person. Any suggestions?


Maybe you just haven't found one in a color he prefers!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 1, 2018)

Ya know after looking back a few pages i dont think i posted about what my dumb jack ass did lol. Jack in all his glory decided to confront my neighboors three mastiff crosses about constantly putting their two cents in when it comes to the neighbooring coyotes. And apparently the three of them didnt take too kindly to that  the damn donkey is lucky to escape with a few bites. Apparently when he told them to kiss his butt they took it a little too literally .

Here is poor jack higher than the clouds in the sky- actually more like higher that helium 



the vet did a good job of doping him up. Luckily enough the bites werent too back and none of them needed to be packed or stiched up  (somehow) im just hoping hes learned his lesson this time and doesnt complain about the neighboor dogs helping him with spooking the coyotes away (yes it was all him. He challenged them and physically went over to my neighboors property to fight them.  Apparently he was doing good in the fight until he tried to turn tail and run,cause thats when he slipped and landed on his arse which is when the dogs took the opportunity to give him a lesson he wouldnt forget) * sigh*welcome to my farm, where my animalz are just as clutzy as myself 
Here are the bites on his butt took 3 bills to fix him up and a month of pain killers that tasted like cherry (according to my dad) 


 
Here to hoping he quiets doen after his manhood diaspears mysteriously


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 1, 2018)

It's a good thing your dad got those pain killers... seeing the damage on the ass's ass... must have traumatized him terribly  Generally a donkey can handle one dog but trying to take on a pack of 3 is pretty stupid. Now that the neighbor's dogs have tasted blood, be aware to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 2, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> It's a good thing your dad got those pain killers... seeing the damage on the ass's ass... must have traumatized him terribly  Generally a donkey can handle one dog but trying to take on a pack of 3 is pretty stupid. Now that the neighbor's dogs have tasted blood, be aware to keep a close eye on them.


He got at leats two of them pretty good in the heads with a solid kick and got one in the gut so they have a fairly healthy respect for eqch other now ( or so it seems) they used to regularly visit us and now they stay away from our property. They ususally take one look at jack and then turn tail and run off again so heres to hoping


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 2, 2018)

I just hope he heals up okay....and to him, he can't distinguish between dogs and coyotes and attacks them all...hope it all works out without any further confrontations....


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 2, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just hope he heals up okay....and to him, he can't distinguish between dogs and coyotes and attacks them all...hope it all works out without any further confrontations....


Thanks, were hoping so too... dont need any unneeded bills to pay


----------



## Bruce (Jun 3, 2018)

He who fights and runs away ...
Gets bit in the ass!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 11, 2018)

Bruce said:


> He who fights and runs away ...
> Gets bit in the ass!


I swear truer words were never spoken


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 11, 2018)

Oops i did it again 

Dad has made it _*VERY *clear that i am not to buy anymore_ sheep for the time being. So my final sheep for the time being

                                -saphy-





                                   -rose-



And last but not least,

                                  -lune-



Truth be told apparently my lambing season isnt done yet as lune's previous owner had noticed her bagging up and belived she got covered one more time by his ram
 (cue pterodactyl noises)
This is dad! Sadly he was already sold to a couple meat producers so these babies are his last decendants to be born.




I got these guys from someone who could no longer afford them today. It was a long drive (resulting in my hate of the highway returning) but i found out how long i can drive for and stand up without falling over from a lack of blood flow to my legs  apparently two hours is too long and my one knee decided to give out in the middle of a mcdonalds parking lot (where i was meeting the guy to grab the sheep) byfar not my proudest moment but certainly byfar not the worst .
Rose and saphy have just weaned lambs so who knows how fast they may go into season  im excited though cant wait tp meet the offspring!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2018)

Ummm not to nitpick or anything but predecessor is: " a thing that has been followed or replaced by another." So in actuality, the ram is the predecessor of the poss/potential "to be" babies...  The word you were looking for is descendants... The new babies (if they happen) will be his last descendants.   Glad you made the trip, even if you did suffer a bum knee 1/2 way through. Sorry no more sheep for a while


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice additions! Love the colors!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 12, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Truth be told apparently my lambing season isnt done yet as lune's previous owner had noticed her bagging up and belived she got covered one more time by his ram


Great a two-fer! Hope Dad's edict didn't include lambs born on the property.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2018)

I believe ya are certainly adding some color to your herd and they look really Good!!.....are ya sure that ram doesn't have some Big Horn sheep in it?.....


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 13, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I believe ya are certainly adding some color to your herd and they look really Good!!.....are ya sure that ram doesn't have some Big Horn sheep in it?.....


Fully sure lol. Hes an american black belly so he is sopposed to have bigger horns. His owner was aiming to get a bigger sheep for meat production and he is what became of it. Lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 10, 2018)

I wanted colour and damn i got them now i officially know what love at first sight is. Still dont have a name for him yet but he is one out of a set of twins born bright amd early this morning  i was thinking something based around two faces since both sides of his are so uniquely marked! 






Maybe nickle and dime? Nah neither suits the other white one. But you kinda get the gist of my idea  on another note i suprised my dad by figuring out how to bond with momma  all i did really was sit down next to her and the babies give her a bit of a scratch (to get her scent) and then pick up one of the babies  now since i smelled like baby (and herself)she lets me close without getting anxious and stomping in my direction! Easy enough lol. Here is a family portrait!ill get a photo of the other little one tomorrow 


Im happy i bought her. I plan on now trying to build up my sheep and breed the more sturdy ones to give us better meat producers and a higher yeild on butcher day but hopefully the same quality.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2018)

I have the perfect name for him. Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have the perfect name for him. Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> View attachment 50153


@Baymule i swear you have officially become my favorite person!!! Phantom is perfect  thank you!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have the perfect name for him. Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> View attachment 50153


You stole my name!!!! NO FAIR!!!!!!!!! 

Can I be your second favorite person Newton since I thought of it before I saw Bay's post? I figured Phantom would be long enough for daily use.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 11, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You stole my name!!!! NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can I be your second favorite person Newton since I thought of it before I saw Bay's post? I figured Phantom would be long enough for daily use.


Of course you can be! Lol @Bruce you allway have a special place in my heart


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramesy is over a year and a half! Holy cow! He truly had grown even bigger in the past few months! Im proud to say he is just as friendly though, still follows me around even. 


I used to compare him to other rams and find faults because he wasnt as big or didnt have as nice a head,but not anymore. Sure he may not be up to others standards but he has given me gorgeous, healthy, and sturdily built lambs! I couldnt ask for a better ram ( i mean i could but they would never replace ramsey he is my sweet baby boy still) 
Sadly we are selling his daughter moxie since she has become somewhat pf an escape artist and we dont need the others learning that too. We have been told to get rid of her as soon as possible  so her pictures are going online tonight. 


I mean we dont need a whole herd of Houdini's  so getting rid of her may provide us with a bit of relief 

Btw  as promised here is phantoms brother  if you guys can think of another musical themed name that would be amazing  depending on how he fills out im probably selling him as a breeder 





Both him and phantom are doing well with momma. This one seems a bit slow when it comes to moms cues though he doesnt always follow right away. Ive checked his vision and hearing and both are a-ok no issues with either at least as far as i can tell. So who knows maybe he is stubborn 
 I have to say my favorite part of him is his ears  just the full black on the inside is adorable 
Hey @Bruce and @Baymule got any names for him?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2018)

I love his black lined ears too!

Pavarotti (Opera singer) This would be a good name if you want both names to start with P. Pavarotti is my husband's favorite.

Don Carlo (opera) I really like Don Carlo, he just looks regal.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2018)

Then, because he is wearing lipstick and heavy eyeliner, I would name him Revlon. I was thinking Drag Queen, but your Dad probably would have a heart attack over it.


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 11, 2018)

First name that came to mind was Hamilton


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey guys lets place some bets! Fat or pregnant?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm no expert but she sure looks BIG!


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I'm no expert but she sure looks BIG!


Shes huge. I mean yes she is typically a big girl but not THAT big lol


----------



## Bruce (Jul 13, 2018)

Have you checked for missing cookies and ice cream??


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Have you checked for missing cookies and ice cream??


I mean ive noticed cookies missing recently  my poor father got the blame


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2018)

When IN FACT the blame should have been on you, right? 

Now I need to go eat a couple of Oreos.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2018)

Definitely pregnant! 
What did you name the lamb??


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> When IN FACT the blame should have been on you, right?
> 
> Now I need to go eat a couple of Oreos.


Lmfao! Maybe it was maybe it wasnt  we shall never know


Baymule said:


> Definitely pregnant!
> What did you name the lamb??


I named the lamb phantom and his brother joker lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 19, 2018)

Its official. Molly no longer identifies as a sheep  she is now a blimp!! 



I dont think my lambing season really stopped this year  molly is looking like she is due any day now (again)


And even eve is looking round  im hoping all my new girls get bred sometime soon! Im hoping molly will drop before monday (cause im going to BC for 2 weeks)




 
Im gonna miss my girls while im gone. Esspecially if someone them are getting ready to lamb.... my dad sucks at keeping me updated  so jm kinda reluctant at leaving them with him..... heres to hoping fot the best


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 19, 2018)

Good luck with the lambing and have fun on your trip!


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 7, 2018)

The trip was amazing.... but i wish i hadn't come back. My six eggs les than a week from hatching were smashed by my grandfather who thought they were bad,nobody bothered to check on mollys new lambs till day three... the step mother STILL hates me... i could go on and on... i feel pathetic, broken, angry? So many feeling that are just becoming a jumbled mess...why does nobody listem? Why does everyone act like my opinion isnt relevant? Is it because im only a child in their eyes? 

Im sorry for posting this one here but i have nowhere else to turn...
My dad lost my bunnies again.... i am so ready to be done with this business and run away already... i actually came up with a probable plan to pack up my half of the herd and ship them across the country only issue is im currently living paycheck to paycheck. I feel like im complaining a lot when i come on here .... and im sorry... im stuck in a toxic enviroment with no current hope for escape and its really been hurting me... 

Here are mollys new twins. She had them three days after i left.. apparently both my dad and grandfather were too scared of her to get close to the lambs 

 i get to go check them out tomorrow morning... hopefully.
My trip over all was amazing i oved getting to see family i dont usually see 


 
And scenery that took me back to my childhood (i say as if im an old lady) 




 


 
Even met a sheep friend willing to let me cuddle lambs to get my sheep fix if i needed it! My aunt and grandmother even helped me figure out how much it would cost me to fly my sheep over to the island and move there myself. I dealt with a stubborn old man who i dearly love as we took a healy ride to escape all the nagging ladies in our lives.



Im happy im home and yet i find myself questioning what home is... it is a total **** fest on both sides. The pressure to make a decision is escalting to and almost unbearable amount ... im currently looking at the clock...
 Its 247 in the morning and yet im still too tired to be tired
... damn you third wind 
I hope i can promise you guys that happier posts are on their way sometime soon... sadly i cant exactly tell you went yet 
Thank you for helping me with so many things in the past and the present


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your troubled family life  I get the impression your step-mother has plenty of issues and they aren't all with you. And the ones she has with you likely aren't your doing in anyway. 

Losing the bunnies and the chicks is really hard. At least Molly and her lambs did OK on their own. And you did have a nice trip 



newton the goat said:


> fly my sheep over to the island


Fly? That would be pricy, what island and no boats? It is definitely harder to break away out on your own when you have animals other than a dog or cat. Can you find a job on said island? Would aunt and grandmother be willing to help fund the move, to be paid back as you can? 

Fret away here all you like, who knows maybe enough minds chattering away will spark a way for you to remedy your problems. You are old enough to go out on your own wherever that may be and I think you've shown us that you have the tenacity to make things work out.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

Everyone needs a place to vent. Having to keep everything inside with no outlet can be a really bad way to grow up.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2018)

Vent away... as others have said, you need the ability to release the poison... Sorry things are so screwed up for you. I don't wish that on any person, young or old(er). If there's anything we can do to help, I'm sure we'll try.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2018)

Life is an adventure. Sometimes it is a wonderful adventure, sometimes it is crap and you just have to deal with it. Think things through, gather all the facts, and make your decision. A whole lot of us know all about the paycheck to paycheck, and sometimes no paycheck. If your homelife is not what you want, maybe a switch is what you need to reset the course of your life. We are here anytime, so vent and rant away.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 17, 2018)

I wish things weren’t so difficult for you! Would it be possible to temporarily add a second job to stash some cash? Maybe moving and a change of scenery wouldn’t be a bad thing...vent any time!


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 19, 2018)

I am haopy to say i am still alive! Newtom the goat is back!!! Wahooo!!! Not to say i havent come out unscathed though... i quite my job at the butcher due to several issues that the boss refused to solve or come to my aid so sadly i had to leave said toxic evironment. 
Other then that ive moved out of home and moved in temporarily with my aunt.
My lambs are doing amazingly well they are massive and are extremely broad shouldered and hipped 





 

Even phantom is doing well though my dad isnt letting me keep him or his brother  so that sucks but out other girls are hanging heavy so i may have good replacement ewes soon 

Anyways i am currently starting bunnies
I currently have three so far 
My pure giant flemish buck peter


 
My original doe ginger


 
And finally sable... my one girl i didnt actually purchase . 


Funny story behind her... i went to an aucction planned on only buying brooders for chicks and next thing you know as im loading my boxes into my truck when i noticed a box that wasnt there before.. thinking someone was using me to get rid of garbage i fished it out and opened the flaps only to find a solid black doe and a note stating her age and her history and cross breed. So i guess i have a new bunny  working on starting my breeding phase now. Wish me luck!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 20, 2018)

It is really good to hear from ya, but seems there is transition to be faced....sure hope it goes well for ya and things fall into place....it should be more peaceful for ya and hope the bunnies do really well for ya, too.....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 20, 2018)

Good to hear from you and glad SOME things are improved. Sorry you had to quit your job. Sorry also to say that bad work environments are more the norm than an we would wish. Nice to hear that you have also gotten some space from "home". Seems there was a lot going on there also. Best wishes moving forward for you. Congrats on the new bunnies and I hope they work out for you. Hope you'll continue to stop by every now and again and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 20, 2018)

My what BIG ears you have Peter! 

Really happy to see you here Newton  Glad you got out of your toxic environments though it is too bad you had to quit a job doing something you really wanted to lean. However, you now have experience and hopefully can find a similar job.

Did I give you a  yet?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2018)

Good to see you! I have had some bad job experiences before too. Sometimes you just have to move it on down the road to something better. Moving to your aunt's sounds like a good move, there were too many dynamics going on. Things are looking up for you!


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you guys for all the positive feedback and everything. Anyways besides finally getting out of my bad situation i managed to sell all of my ram lambs from my first lambing and two ewes i didnt like the looks of! Im so excited! Ive been telling dad for months i need them gone and he finally let me!! Im proud of myself! I finally feel like i got something accomplished


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## newton the goat (Oct 8, 2018)

Some sad(ish) news to report. Ramsey was taken to auction last week. His daughters were coming of age and we didnt want to risk in breeding in our currently small enviroment. 



According to my dad he took him to the pens and it got to the point that my dad almost loaded our sweet boy back to bring him home. He was getting to be too much. He had taken down my father, grandfather, step mother and 10 year old cousin... he even tried to butt me when i wasnt looking. Romeo is now taking over to pick up any stragglers among the ewes that ramsey missed.

 We are suspecting that at least two of the mature ewes havent cycled back yet which is weird. So i guess we will see what neat colors we get this year! Btw im suspecting at the size eve is now she is very very very pregnant. Ill try and get a photo of her tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2018)

I am sorry about Ramsey, I know what he meant to you. Besides the inbreeding, the fact that he was butting people is a dangerous situation. Even you, he tagged. I am sure it was a very difficult decision, but as a farmer, you are faced with hard decisions and you are most definitely a farmer. 

I had a ram that was getting to that stage. He tagged me whenever my back was turned, which wasn't often, but you know how it is. I changed his name from Prince to Ramburger and after he bred the ewes, that's what he became.


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I am sorry about Ramsey, I know what he meant to you. Besides the inbreeding, the fact that he was butting people is a dangerous situation. Even you, he tagged. I am sure it was a very difficult decision, but as a farmer, you are faced with hard decisions and you are most definitely a farmer.
> 
> I had a ram that was getting to that stage. He tagged me whenever my back was turned, which wasn't often, but you know how it is. I changed his name from Prince to Ramburger and after he bred the ewes, that's what he became.


Honestly he did mean a lot to me. It hurt to send him off. We actually planned to keep him till his golden years,maybe even build a ram trading group around him,but with my brother learning to walk and talk we couldnt risk keeping a ram around who would try to tag us. Though he only got me once the one time he got me was in the back of my bad knee and he almost got me down.... its the first and hopefully last time i will ever strike out at one of my animals to protect myself.... and trust me im not proud but he got my almost to my knees and was already backing up again. Romeo is proving to be a sweet heart. He doesnt come up to me for attention or affection like ramesy did but he has his own way of displaying trust,like lying down while im working in the pen which encourages the girls to relax while im around as well.

To be honest ramsey was the best start i could have asked for. The best introductory ram into the world of sheep we could have ever hoped for. I now know how to work my sheep better because of him alone. I also know many things not to do as well. Im glad we chose him in the begining. And with that ends his era and i hope to see brighter possibilities waiting for the future!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2018)

So good memories and good education. Hold on to those


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 9, 2018)

Here’s to hoping Romeo is 10x the ram that Ramsey was!!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 9, 2018)

But Ramsey was her first... You know how girls always remember their first...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh LS!


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 9, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> But Ramsey was her first... You know how girls always remember their first...


Oh god @Latestarter i had to re read your post a few times to make sure i read that correctly....  omg thank you i really needed that laugh


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 10, 2018)

Got the reaction I was seeking then


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 2, 2018)

We finally got our barn walls and temporary stalls up! 




As of today i have tramsfered my girls into the stalls, have seperated romeo and phantom and joker out since june kicked them off and was weaning them.



I am happy with their growth so far and for the most part phantoms horns are turning out phenomally! Meanwhile jokers horns have this cool white strip running up the back but seem to be a bit smaller
 Apparently the rule of thumb is an inch ever month and phantom seems to fit that catagory.

Eve is round. Oh so very round. Her stomach is about the size and shape of a wine barrel 

she is still terrified of me and runs at the mere sight of me *_sigh_* i dont know what im going to do with her. Im hoping she will chill out once she lambs which with her size im betting the family genetics of triplets is kicking in. Rosie is due soon too
 
She deffinitly is due soon. And so is lily! 

 my round little stubborn baby is now on her second lambing and i couldnt be more proud!! She got out of their new pen today and decided to meander around the barn and meet the flock of meat sheep my dad bought and is raising for christmas. It took forever to get her stubborn ass back into the pen. pregnancy really brings out the pig headedness in her though shes gone from the most stubborn and shy sheep i have ever met to the most social and still stubborn ewe i have ever met! Haha. 
I also learned today that romeo with his big jelly belly can fit through teeny tiny spaces in gates so i got to be creative and found a use for some baling twine! 

i dont know about you but im pretty proud of how it turned out!
Btw little unknown fact cora turned 7 this year and is still the best little farm dog i could ever ask for! (Ignore the rams butting in the back ground lol)



Btw i thought you guys would appreciate this. Since ive beaten this little depression i was in for the past little bit ive been trying to get back into photography


 
Its not the best but its a start and im aiming at getting better again.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 3, 2018)

Very nice to hear from you girl! Glad you're past the depression... Being depressed is depressing and it's a vicious circle. What a great looking barn! How are things on the job/employment, living arrangements, family relationships, schooling fronts going? In other words, How are ya kid?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 3, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Very nice to hear from you girl! Glad you're past the depression... Being depressed is depressing and it's a vicious circle. What a great looking barn! How are things on the job/employment, living arrangements, family relationships, schooling fronts going? In other words, How are ya kid?


Im remembering why i stopped living with my aunt.... my cousin is a little abusive **** who goes out of his way to ruin my day... i have a job back at my old highschool coop place. They have me in for half day shifts which is amazing. And currently im dealing with a bit of emotional instability which im finding hard to get past and im going to an open house for a patiseri course i hope to go to next year, so lets cross our fingers

So in other words im not quite thriving  but im surviving


----------



## Bruce (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm sorry your cousin is such a ****, I guess your aunt can't control that. Barn and sheep look great and nice macrame job on the gate 

What are you doing at the co-op job?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 3, 2018)

Well young lady, there's a lot of ground covered between thriving and surviving... Let's all hope you can stick toward that thriving side as much as possible. Emotions can be tricky things to deal with...  Hold your head up and just keep pushing forward. You know you've got a fan club here rooting for you! Feel free to come here for a boost when you need.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 3, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I'm sorry your cousin is such a ****, I guess your aunt can't control that. Barn and sheep look great and nice macrame job on the gate
> 
> What are you doing at the co-op job?


I am currently cooking mainly doing sandwhiches and salads  so nothing big but iys still work


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2018)

Good to see you here, been missing you. Eve may calm down with lambing. I had one so wild she bounced off the walls. Three weeks before she lambed, all of a sudden she was my friend. She ate out of my hand and loved belly rubs on her big belly. She is still my sweet girl, so there is hope for Eve!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Good to see you here, been missing you. Eve may calm down with lambing. I had one so wild she bounced off the walls. Three weeks before she lambed, all of a sudden she was my friend. She ate out of my hand and loved belly rubs on her big belly. She is still my sweet girl, so there is hope for Eve!


I missed you guys as well. I enjoy being able to come here and have the support i dont have offline. And im hoping that she will she litterally climbed the walls to get away fron me when i  tried to check her stomach. Lol she is such a goof and works herself into such a frenzy if i even so much as look in her direction.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2018)

Here's hoping a couple of babies calms her down!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Here's hoping a couple of babies calms her down!


Im hoping if she does have triplets to try and convince josie to take one since im betting she is going to drop singles like her mother plus she tried to steal saras daughter earlier this year lol


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Lol she is such a goof and works herself into such a frenzy if i even so much as look in her direction.


Sounds like Teddy and Laddie. About the only reason they will stay in their barn alley if I approach is if they think I've got their alpaca maintenance pellets with added sweet feed. They do SOMETIMES stay if I say "Hay" and slowly open the gate then the stall door where the hay is stored.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 4, 2018)

Omg stud alert guys! I managed to get some gorgeous photos of romeo 







He was nice and docile today so i even managed to braid his mane!



And take a look at the curls on his wnter coat 



Lets compare his old stud shot to his new one!!!!! 
From when we first got him




Today!




Look how hes grown up!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2018)

He sure is handsome!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> He sure is handsome!


Im so happy with how he has filled out!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2018)

Cleans up good!

Is the hair on the front of a ram's neck really called the mane? I thought that was the hair on the back of the neck on horses, etc.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2018)

A male lion's ruff around their neck is also called a mane.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 6, 2018)

Baymule said:


> A male lion's ruff around their neck is also called a mane.


Exactly what i was going to say! @Bruce barbedos and katadhins have a mane almost like a lion. It tends to bush out more ag the front and seems different compared to a lion but truly its quite similar


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 16, 2018)

So after desperate attempts to get litters pf kits from my girls i finally gave up and sold ginger and sable. I was tired and frustrated and decided to look for another pure bred flemish. Preferably one with color besides fawn or brown. I oreferably wanted blue but that seemed to be more difficult to find than others. As i was starting to give up on my search i decided to venture into my near by auction since it was poultry and bunnies every friday. Somehow i came across this gorgeous girl. Awesome body structure nice and plump with an obvious winter coat meaning she was in a barn or outside and was used to the cold and amazing coloring though it may not be blue like i hoped she is still beautiful. I grabbed her right out from under a russian womans nose out bidding her sucessfully resulting in a good glare and an annoyed remark under her breath "_I hope you know how lucky you and and have enough of a brain to realise what you have".  _The only real problem this poor girl has is a serious case of ear mites that i am working on treating.


Excuse the mess behind her that is really the only place that had good enough lighting to catch her coat pattern. So far she is nameless so suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2018)

She looks like a chinchilla color pattern. Pretty girl.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 16, 2018)

Baymule said:


> She looks like a chinchilla color pattern. Pretty girl.


Thank you @Baymule im quite happy with her besides her all time fear of people. Shes has sharp friking claws!!!!  i have some good scraches running down my neck and shoulders from trying to carry her out


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh man, congrats on the flemish, but I feel for you in the scratch department. It might be time to brush up on rabbit handling techniques and get a friend o help you clip nails then. That's not fun.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> I grabbed her right out from under a russian womans nose out bidding her sucessfully resulting in a good glare and an annoyed remark under her breath "_I hope you know how lucky you and and have enough of a brain to realise what you have"._


How nicely snarky. She COULD have kept bidding if she REALLY wanted that rabbit. Happy for you.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

rachels.haven said:


> Oh man, congrats on the flemish, but I feel for you in the scratch department. It might be time to brush up on rabbit handling techniques and get a friend o help you clip nails then. That's not fun.


Oh trust me i was handeling her correctly she just really didnt want to be held and i only let them keep their claws because they are in an out door pen and are able to dig and have some chance of protection if something by chance gets into their pen. She isnt really going to be a cuddly bunny i just need her slightly tame lol


Bruce said:


> How nicely snarky. She COULD have kept bidding if she REALLY wanted that rabbit. Happy for you.


And ikr! She could have totally bid higher than that! Btw @Bruce you got any ideas for a name? Because im stumped


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

Lily is currently in labour!! Lets get your guesses on the number  of lambs and the gender! And if your are feeling adventurous maybe even guesses on color 

Im so excited!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2018)

Um. 2, one white doeling, one brown doeling????



newton the goat said:


> Btw @Bruce you got any ideas for a name? Because im stumped


DD1 (the namer of animals here) says "Heather". Didn't think about it long, just came up with that after "Oh how cute!"


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a ewe named Lily too! I’m going to say a single lamb, ewe, brown color. 

Name for your rabbit
Felicia
Amanda


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have a ewe named Lily too! I’m going to say a single lamb, ewe, brown color.
> 
> Name for your rabbit
> Felicia
> Amanda


We shall see for the color of the lambs/lamb and if you are correct . Lol i have to say if she throws a single that has got to be a massive single due to her size but it would explain how solid its kicks where whenever i felt her stomach


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 19, 2018)

So no lambs yet... my dad was freaking iut saying shes going into labour when really the kids were just moving into position damn over dramatic dad


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2018)

He was probably the same way before you came out! Tell him to go boil some water.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2018)

OH!  And don't forget to have him grab some clean linens while he's at it!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have a ewe named Lily too! I’m going to say a single lamb, ewe, brown color.
> 
> Name for your rabbit
> Felicia
> Amanda


Well you were right about the number and colour  no clue about the gender yet lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2018)

Pretty lamb, hope it is a ewe!!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Pretty lamb, hope it is a ewe!!


Same here!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2018)

Well I was half right so far. One (of the one) was brown 
Maybe I got the doeling part right as well.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Pretty lamb, hope it is a ewe!!


And @Baymule wins it all! 

its a little girl!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2018)

What do I win for a prize? A package of sheep poop?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What do I win for a prize? A package of sheep poop?


I mean if you so desire  i was gonna say rights to namining her but if you prefer sheep poop thats fine with me


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 25, 2018)

Too funny! 

Congratulations!!! 

I’m sure Bay will be thrilled with naming rights (or at least a couple awesome suggestions for you to choose from!)


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey, I was HALF right! 
Congrats on the little brown doe. Now to see what Bay thinks you should call it.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Hey, I was HALF right!
> Congrats on the little brown doe. Now to see what Bay thinks you should call it.


True enough @Bruce congratulations on getting half of your answer correct


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2018)

Of course in most classes 50% is failing


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 29, 2018)

Is she named yet ????


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 30, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Is she named yet ????


Still waiting on @Baymule  but if she doesnt want to name her then she is probably going to be either lucile or lucy


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2018)

Haha, I have a ewe named Lucy too!  Are you going with "L" names?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2018)

Was she born under a full moon? Name her Luna.

I also like Lexi, Layla and Lydia.

Her mom is Lily, a flower. Daffodil, Daffy for short. 
Daisy.
 Petunia. 
Jasmine 
She is white, Magnolia trees have huge dinner plate sized white blooms that smell lemony and delicious. So I suggest Magnolia and you could nick name her Maggie.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 30, 2018)

Luuuucy!!! You got some 'splain'n to do!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 1, 2018)

Sad news today.  We may lose houdini tonight. The vet has diagnosed her with polio but isnt 100% certain. He says we should know by morning as she will either be standing on her own and responsive or will have passed away in her sleep. She is showing signs pf being fully blind now and cant stand on her own for longer than 2 minutes she falls backwards and lands on her side and just seems so disorientated. Ive contemplated getting rid of her in the past bjt feel kinda guilty now sinces she is still so young. Heres to hoping she makes it to morning


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope she makes it for you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2018)

Praying for her to pull through


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 1, 2018)

I feel for you,  i know your heart hurts .... id  come sit with you and Houdini tonight if we weren't  so far away.....


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you everyone... im hoping she makes it.she is a special qnnoying little pain in the ass but she is still part of my herd... one thing i learned from the vet is once a sheep has it once it can keep continually happening throughout its life as he has a sheep ( more of a pet now) that is 13 and had it 4 times in 7 years so i worry if she does make it that she may have to suffer through it a few more times in her life span


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 1, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I feel for you,  i know your heart hurts .... id  come sit with you and Houdini tonight if we weren't  so far away.....


I appreciate that. I hate seeing animals suffer esspecailly my own. Im not q religious person but here i am praying my heart out that she pulls through


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 1, 2018)

Its usually the pain in the butt animals that worm their way into our hearts......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 1, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> I appreciate that. I hate seeing animals suffer esspecailly my own. Im not q religious person but here i am praying my heart out that she pulls through


I have just recently been through  that heart break, and i mean it  ...if i could i would be by your side, ...hug houdini, make her comfortable for the night, spend your time together, and let the morning come....at least the vet didnt  suggest to put houdini down, that is a good sign....just have to let nature take its  course....prepare for the worst...and hope for the best


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> We may lose houdini tonight.



I didn't know animals could get polio.


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I didn't know animals could get polio.


I kind of knew about it but never thought it would apear in one of mine


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 2, 2018)

I hate to ask......but how was houdini this morning ???


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 2, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I hate to ask......but how was houdini this morning ???


She is up and walking around!!! Though still blind and weak she has responded extremely well to the thiamine boost!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 2, 2018)

Can't  even begin to tell you how happy i am for you and houdine, hope she improves even more


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 2, 2018)

She may not regain her perfect vision, depending on how thiamine depleted she was and for how long, but may regain enough to make out just fine. The fact that she's up and moving is a really good sign! I hope her condition continues to improve.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 2, 2018)

Hope she improves quickly and is with you, healthy, for quite some time!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2018)

I had to look that up. I hope she recovers.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/sheep_goats/health/polioencephalomalacia

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/ansc442/Semprojs/2002/neurological/polio.htm


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I had to look that up. I hope she recovers.
> 
> https://www.canr.msu.edu/sheep_goats/health/polioencephalomalacia
> 
> http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/ansc442/Semprojs/2002/neurological/polio.htm


She is doing very well this morning! We are still recommended to give thiamine injections for the next few days though!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2018)

Way to go there! Nice catch, good save!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 3, 2018)

way to go , so happy for you


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2018)

So......what are you going to name the lamb?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> So......what are you going to name the lamb?


Sorry for getting back to you so late! Ive decided on the name daisy Lucille for the little lady who i have to say is a friking monster and has already out grown lambs almost a month older than her 

Btw everybody remeber mollys ram lamb from earlier this year? Ya know this little bugger?



Well mr gorgeous has filled out to the max!!!  we are keeping him back just because of how well he turned out! Everyone meet Adonis 



I cant wait to see his offspring in the future


----------



## Bruce (Jan 10, 2019)

Newton, always nice to see you here!
Adonis truly is a beautiful animal.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Good to hear from you Newton! Hope all is better/well in your world. He's a gorgeous specimen to be sure. I hope he gives you many superb lambs!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Good to hear from you Newton! Hope all is better/well in your world. He's a gorgeous specimen to be sure. I hope he gives you many superb lambs!


I hope he does as well. He deffinitly has more of his mothers genetics in him than his fathers! His father at that age was a scrawny little thing,but adonis? No way! he is almost 70 lbs and that was 3 weeks ago that we last weighed him! Molly is by far the best investment we could have made!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Newton, always nice to see you here!
> Adonis truly is a beautiful animal.


Im glad to be back bruce. Though with current circumstances sadly idk how long ill be qualified to actually be a part of this group as i may not be part of my dads farm anymore


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

Ut-oh... What's happening there Newton? So sorry to hear your last... Just so you know, no matter what happens with you and your family, you'll always be welcome here! Even should you have to depart that farm, we can be your "farm connection" to help you "maintain" and down the road, when you start your own farm, we'll still be here. Life isn't always a straight path, and you can't see around the corners as you travel. But set some reachable goals, and always travel toward them.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2019)

What @Latestarter said @newton the goat !! Heck I'm stretching it BIG time being here. 2 alpacas and 19 chickens isn't exactly a farm or a herd. You might notice there isn't a lot of herd discussion in my journal. You are most welcome here whether you have a herd or not. I'm sure that even if you do stop being part of your Dad's farm, you'll have one of your own in the future.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 11, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Ut-oh... What's happening there Newton? So sorry to hear your last... Just so you know, no matter what happens with you and your family, you'll always be welcome here! Even should you have to depart that farm, we can be your "farm connection" to help you "maintain" and down the road, when you start your own farm, we'll still be here. Life isn't always a straight path, and you can't see around the corners as you travel. But set some reachable goals, and always travel toward them.


I am doing my best to currently set myself some reachable goals and currently that is going beck to school then moving to bc! 


Bruce said:


> What @Latestarter said @newton the goat !! Heck I'm stretching it BIG time being here. 2 alpacas and 19 chickens isn't exactly a farm or a herd. You might notice there isn't a lot of herd discussion in my journal. You are most welcome here whether you have a herd or not. I'm sure that even if you do stop being part of your Dad's farm, you'll have one of your own in the future.


ya i guess that is true. Things have just become too much out here. Sure i love being around my dad and my brother but certain members of my family keep trying to control my life and make it a living hell when i wont let them. So as soon as i am done school (if my application is accepted) i am moving down to BC to try and live a new life and start over. I will miss my girls like no tomorrow but i know my dad will care for them.ive just been around toxic people too long and its made me depressed and stressed which has its affects on my health recently. Good news is i know an older woman who always needs help with her chickens as she is getting up there in age so i wont be fully away from animals and maybe i can find a job on a sheep farm as well and the restaurant. Really moving there qill give me so many new opportunities to live! I wont be stuck in a job where i hate myself daily just for working there because its the only option. Plus it would be like returning home once more,  i honestly miss the salty air of the shore side and the crisp breeze of the mountains. Sorry i seem to be rambling  to cut things short i feel like im missing something and im going to go find it and bring my little bunny rizzo along with me just so I have an excuse to post on here


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear of all that stress but from the sounds of it you are right, time to take charge and make a new life! 

We are here for you! AND we REALLY do want to follow along on your journey, don't be a stranger.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sorry to hear of all that stress but from the sounds of it you are right, time to take charge and make a new life!
> 
> We are here for you! AND we REALLY do want to follow along on your journey, don't be a stranger.


I deffinitly wont be a stranger! Im glad i have you guys still


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

The world would be a better place with more "kids" like you in it! Do what you gotta, to get yourself betta  Stop by and let us know how you're doing as you can. you got a cheering section here for ya!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2019)

x2 what they said. You are a valued member here!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 12, 2019)

Glad to hear from you! We need to stay updated on your progress toward having stock again!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone for aleays making menfeel so welcome on here


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2019)

You are family. Sometimes the family you choose is better than the family that you are born with. We are always here for you and will give you lots of virtual hugs! LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

Hell... I'm sure we'd all be giving her real hugs if we could reach her...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2019)

That is true LS, I'm guessing she, like all of us, needs a real hug sometimes.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 19, 2019)

So i have a few articals of news for you all. A good one and one that could have been really bad.
First lets start ourselves off with some good news. Ive offically spent the money to pay the fee and managed to apply for college again!! Im looking at going into pastry arts and the program i applied for is just under two years long and has a very affordable fee for tuition!! And plus it has dorms!! This is something ive been contemplating for months and even went to the programs open house (which was to DIE for!!) Heres for praying i make it in 
If i do i will offically be the happiest person on earth!

Now for the news that could have gone south very quickly. I got a message from my dad on monday that only showed pictures of a potential nightmare come true. My dad being my dad didnt send an explanation so i called in a panic to make sure he was alright. In the photos it showed his entire truck and trailer bent in a ditch with his entire trailer several inches off the ground. Just the sight of them sent a chill down my spine as i had no clue if my dad was alright or not. Mind you the whole thing could have been worse and there could have been much more damage done.



 


 
(Note both sets of wheels on the trailer arent touching the ground)
Let me put this out there first. My dad is alright. A bit shook up and frustrated but all together sound. His truck... well we havent an estimate on the damage done yet but it is still drivable. Some idiot apparently tried to turn in front of my dad the same direction my dad was turning and managed to cut him off so my dad in response slammed on the breaks and mannaged to stop his truck from sliding into oncoming traffic at the risk of damaging his own truck instead. The guy never stopped to see if my dad was ok. In fact i dont think anyone really did until the paramedics and tow truck arrived on the scene. Everyone hold your loved ones a little closer tonight. I know i certainly will be. And please try and avoid the idiots on the road


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh wow - sure could have been much worse. Glad he's ok!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 19, 2019)

That was a really bad thing but congratulations on your school.  So it was good news, bad news,


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 19, 2019)

Wonderful news on school! It sounds like you may have finally found something that you can really put your heart into and show how awesome you really are!! 

Hate to hear that about your dad but very glad that he’s okay. Hope that it isn’t too expensive to fix. Unfortunately, the other driver is quite dangerous anymore.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Heres for praying i make it in


Do they do interviews? I'm sure you'll get in, you have a varied and interesting background, not just some kid coming out of high school that thinks they might like to try pastry arts. We'll all be glad to sample your projects 

Liked the post for the school part and the part where your Dad wasn't hurt. Looks like he jackknifed pretty hard but if the undercarriage didn't get ripped up going off the road maybe there isn't too much damage.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2019)

Truck & trailer don't appear to be totaled... Might have some dents and such but should be OK. Glad it wasn't worse and that dad is OK. The other driver who caused it, may not have even realized what he'd done if your dad din't contact his vehicle in any way. Pretty obvious that person wasn't really paying attention to begin with. So they could cause the wreck, and just continue on not even knowing. Still sucks of course, for you and your dad.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 20, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Truck & trailer don't appear to be totaled... Might have some dents and such but should be OK. Glad it wasn't worse and that dad is OK. The other driver who caused it, may not have even realized what he'd done if your dad din't contact his vehicle in any way. Pretty obvious that person wasn't really paying attention to begin with. So they could cause the wreck, and just continue on not even knowing. Still sucks of course, for you and your dad.


I mean Its kinda hard not to see a truck thats come within half a foot of hitting your bumper but then again with people now a days i wouldnt  be suprised. Im honestly just glad my dad is fine and that the truck being jack knifed into the ditch didnt cause more damage.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2019)

And because the guy either didn't see what he did, or ran, you can't have the cops check his cell phone usage during that period. Doesn't matter that it is illegal in Vermont to use ANY hand held device while driving, I see it all the time.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)

Since law enforcement is all about revenue generation, perhaps they should allow confiscation of hand held devices when observed in use while actually driving.  Folks might get the point when they have to replace thousand dollar plus phones.  How about that?! You actually got me to suggest further govt intrusion/limitation of personal privacy!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 21, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Doesn't matter that it is illegal in Vermont to use ANY hand held device while driving, I see it all the time.


I wish it was like that. Or at least that law enforcement was more strict on that subject. The only time i have my phone out is for use of the gps and even then i have the volume fully up and have it hooked up on my dash so i dont have to look at the screen and can hear the directions instead. But that is only for when im alone and have no one to direct me.


Latestarter said:


> Since law enforcement is all about revenue generation, perhaps they should allow confiscation of hand held devices when observed in use while actually driving.  Folks might get the point when they have to replace thousand dollar plus phones.  How about that?! You actually got me to suggest further govt intrusion/limitation of personal privacy!


Ya know i actually agree with you on that. I mean im just as suprised that i would agree with something based around the government making profit off personal privacy. But if thats what i takes to get through the idiots of this generation maybe we should do that. I mean how many accidents in a year, in LAST YEAR alone were caused by cell phones or other electronic distractions? How many fatal ones? Its insane and frustrating because people dont seem to care!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2019)

cell phones... the new "alcohol" in driving related fatalities...


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> cell phones... the new "alcohol" in driving related fatalities...


Point proven... _*sigh*  _anyways bad news. Even though the damage doesnt look all that bad it turned out to be worse than we hoped. His truck isnt drivable anymore. Its currently at the mechanics to see if snything can be done to repair it without extreme costs but with the estimats price of repairs my dad is already looking at a new truck and possibly taking out a loan for it. Guess we were right out of luck this time  this year is a tough begining but lets keep hoping it improves later on.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2019)

Must be a lot of hidden damage


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Must be a lot of hidden damage


Apparently.... quite a start to my year eh? This is my second time this month being sick ive litterally spent 2 weeks in bed and out of work and now my dad is struggling with finding a new truck due to the accident. We better have a good lambing season or im gonna cry this bad luck streak of mine can stick it where the sun dont shine


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2019)

Don't cry Newton


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 22, 2019)

so glad your dad wasn't hurt, trucks can be replace but new dads are hard to come by. things have a way of working out.
  my daddy used to say, 'suck it up buttercup'  when i'd get to worrying about things, especially things I had no control over.  you'll get thru this kiddo, you are strong and will come out the other side better for it.  you know you can always come here and we'll listen, we care about you and whats going on with you.  saying a little prayer for the school thing.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you @goatgurl funny thing is thats my dads favorite thing to say to me as well... well besides calling me cracker head when i do something stupid 

And @Bruce i wont. Ive had enough crying the past 3 months to last me a liftime im working on finding my happy place where i can be left alone but with a family like mine its hard to get away at times. So thats why i come here


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2019)

Right, WE are your happy place


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 22, 2019)

We are always here for you! Some of my favorite people are on here!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2019)

You know @Bruce i wish making friends in real life was as easy as making friends on here. I may not know you guys well but you all have become such an important pillar in my life even though we only know of each other online. If it wasnt for you guys i probably would be in a much worse position than i am now. Knowing i can depend on you guys for an honest opinion or a caring comment is a dream come true. I kind of see why people get so invested in online friendships and relationships.its almost addicting to know you have people who only know you as the person you show them (not that im really any different online than in person. Maybe a little more vocal about my opinions but not by much) and im sorry i know most of this isnt agriculture related but i just want to say thank you for everything.

Btw the mighty josie is lambing soon (just to add a bit of agriculture to this conversation )


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2019)

I know you've yet to actually meet anyone from the BYH herd IRL. If and when that opportunity becomes a reality, I hope and expect that you'll find the folks you meet are exactly the same as they portray online. That has been my experience in every case. There are some really great and caring folks here. You happen to be one of them!   Keep your chin up sweetie and be confident in who you are! You have your whole life in front of you and your past contributes to the person you are and will become. You choose in what way! Choose to use it to make you better!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2019)

Newton, there is a culinary institute not too far from here. If my DD can go to school in New Brunswick, you can go to school in Vermont, right? We have a couple of spare beds  though DD1 might want to use her's when she is here on breaks.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Newton, there is a culinary institute not too far from here. If my DD can go to school in New Brunswick, you can go to school in Vermont, right? We have a couple of spare beds  though DD1 might want to use her's when she is here on breaks.


IS THIS ACTUALLY AN OPTION?????


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> IS THIS ACTUALLY AN OPTION?????


It does sound like a generous invite.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2019)

Well I suppose I should ask DW before I rent out a room  I have no idea what the New England Culinary Institute charges for their program. I do know that the exchange rate is in favor of us going north rather than Canadians coming south.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well I suppose I should ask DW before I rent out a room  I have no idea what the New England Culinary Institute charges for their program. I do know that the exchange rate is in favor of us going north rather than Canadians coming south.


Probably a good idea lol. Dont think DW would appreciate a random girl coming into yiur house claiming shes renting a room lol. And i have a college fund so that should cover most if not all of it hopefully


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Probably a good idea lol. Dont think DW would appreciate a random girl coming into yiur house claiming shes renting a room lol. And i have a college fund so that should cover most if not all of it hopefully


game changers and deal makers....
Can you run a wood splitter or a snow blower?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

greybeard said:


> game changers and deal makers....
> Can you run a wood splitter or a snow blower?


Snow blower yes and i am willing to learn how to run a wood splitter


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Snow blower yes and i am willing to learn how to run a wood splitter


Your application for student exchange is improving....but....how do you feel about the life cycles of tadpoles and evil woodchucks?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Your application for student exchange is improving....but....how do you feel about the life cycles of tadpoles and evil woodchucks?


Evil woodchucks are evil for a reason lol but tadpoles are awesome adorable little things that will eventually help in the future


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

Your stock went up, then back down.....


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Your stock went up, then back down.....


Aww cmon. I dont mind tadpoles due to them eat mosquito larvae at least where i live lol


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2019)

Nothing wrong with tadpoles!!! Like Newton said, they eat mosquito larvae. With that pond behind the barn we should be suffering a ton from mosquitos. But the fish (and they will be restocked even if a different species than the 2 in the bucket), tadpoles and insect eating birds keep them down to near zero. Suffered much worse at our old house with a decent size brook behind it down in the steep ravine and lots of stagnant pools and total tree coverage. Those vultures would wait at the edge of the woods for dusk or for anyone to get within 10 feet of their shade cover. 

I'm quite sure Newton would be a lovely boarder and I bet I'd get a lot more work out of her, and without complaints, in exchange for partial room and board than I do out of my own kids who are not much older than she is.

And Newton, you aren't random. You are a friend from BYH and I'm sure you could get a goodly number of references from members here!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Nothing wrong with tadpoles!!! Like Newton said, they eat mosquito larvae. With that pond behind the barn we should be suffering a ton from mosquitos. But the fish (and they will be restocked even if a different species than the 2 in the bucket), tadpoles and insect eating birds keep them down to near zero. Suffered much worse at our old house with a decent size brook behind it down in the steep ravine and lots of stagnant pools and total tree coverage. Those vultures would wait at the edge of the woods for dusk or for anyone to get within 10 feet of their shade cover.
> 
> I'm quite sure Newton would be a lovely boarder and I bet I'd get a lot more work out of her, and without complaints, in exchange for partial room and board than I do out of my own kids who are not much older than she is.
> 
> And Newton, you aren't random. You are a friend from BYH and I'm sure you could get a goodly number of references from members here!


Im glad someone agrees with me about tadpoles lol. And im proud that you think that i could get a goodly amount or references! And to even be considred a friend. Geez @Bruce your gonna make me tear up of happiness


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 24, 2019)

I think @newton the goat will miss her sheep so much that @Bruce will have to get a few to make her feel more at home. She’s okay with some becoming dinner so maybe Bruce will get to eat lamb!! 

I think this has potential to be a win-win situation. 

Pretty sure Newton does her own laundry and can cook and clean...js


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think @newton the goat will miss her sheep so much that @Bruce will have to get a few to make her feel more at home. She’s okay with some becoming dinner so maybe Bruce will get to eat lamb!!
> 
> I think this has potential to be a win-win situation.
> 
> Pretty sure Newton does her own laundry and can cook and clean...js


Im a culinary student  cooking is my life. And i love a good ol home grown lamb chop just as much as the next person lmfao. Plus ints cleaning just a givem


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 24, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Im a culinary student  cooking is my life. And i love a good ol home grown lamb chop just as much as the next person lmfao. Plus ints cleaning just a givem



@Bruce I think you need to talk to the wife. This has real potential!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 24, 2019)

This is so funny! Reminds me of when one member I think it was babs found a LGD pup and shipped it to SBC all the way accross the country in hopes that she could one day get a puppy back.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

Wasn't an LGD, and was purchased, not found, and there are several folks involved in that experiment.   Haven't seen anything posted about her (the dog) in a while though... Newton and Bruce, this could really be good for all concerned! Maybe your DDs will get a little jealous and "step up to the performance plate" a bit more Bruce. Remember, Newton was training in a butcher shop for a while and I'm quite sure would easily be able to process a lamb/sheep or two and cook it and enjoy eating it WITH you! You could probably find a couple of bummer lambs for cheap or free coming up real soon.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 25, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Wasn't an LGD, and was purchased, not found, and there are several folks involved in that experiment.   Haven't seen anything posted about her (the dog) in a while though...


Yup bought right off of craigslist if I remember? I suppose that’s why I said found, as Craigslist provides me with lots of “finds” these days.  I think Southern updated about Rita in the fall but nothing since then, she is such a beautiful dog. Curious to see where that project ends up as well as Newton and Bruce, its got some real potential


----------



## Bruce (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm quite sure that Newton's presence here wouldn't change DD1's mind on raising animals to eat. 

But hey, if Newton were here, we would eat a whole lot better, I do most of the cooking and it is pretty basic  DD1 sometimes made dinner when she wasn't overdone with school and her migraines. Not bad food but BOY is there a lot of prep and cleanup. DD2 did make pork dumpling things a couple of weeks ago. I had to cook them because she says the propane stove gives her a headache. And pizza last week now that we can make pizza dough in DD1's absence.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2019)

For grins I looked at the New England Culinary Institute's web page.

 The Essex campus closed 10 years ago (yeah I keep up real well). It was there for 20 years. You probably  wouldn't want to drive to Montpelier for classes daily, it is an hour one way and they require first year students to live on campus anyway.
But if you do look at their program and for some reason decide to go there, you would be most welcome to visit any time. Always nice to have friends fairly close by when you are far from everything you know.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a very cold arrival this morning. Poor boy was born in -15 and when i found him had his after birth frozen to him and was very weak. Ive spent the last 2 hours rubbing him down under the watchful eye of his mother who guarded us very closely to make sure i didnt try anything. Im not entirely sure if he has nursed or not but his increase in energy after warming up gives me hope. And one thing i never thought i would say but i have to thank andrea on this one for lettung me use her old dogs sweater for this little one as without it he may not have been able to regulate enough of a temperature to survive.i will post a picture once the website stops glitching as it would even let me add a file


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope he makes it OK!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I hope he makes it OK!


Im hoping so to. He really is a pretty little thing


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh! Hoping the little guy pulls through!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is the little boy finally BYH lets me upload photos!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Dad held mom tonight. We tried to get him to suck but nothing. Mom stood patiently between my dads legs as i managed to get him on the teat 8 times.... all of which he made no attempt to latch. We are honestly praying he nurses when we arent around but his stomach isnt showing any proof of it. We may lose this one tonight....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2019)

Can't bottle feed him??


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Gosh, i sure hope not.....hang in there


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Can't bottle feed him??


We dont have a nipple apparently it got lost in the move and so we cant do anything tonight... store opens at 8am tomorrow so ill be driving like a madwoman hoping he is still with us....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you able to syringe  anything into him..... or is he just ready to  let go ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Not trying to be a pest Newton, but if you don't  have a syringe, you could use a disposable glove (cleaned)  and milk some from the mom  and use finger of glove with milk  squirting out some....hate that you have to wait till morning to get a nipple......but you are there and know the situation...so sorry


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Not trying to be a pest Newton, but if you don't  have a syringe, you could use a disposable glove (cleaned)  and milk some from the mom  and use finger of glove with milk  squirting out some....hate that you have to wait till morning to get a nipple......but you are there and know the situation...so sorry


I would totally try that if he was even showing intrest. He shows no interest in stuff thats been shoved in his mouth. My dad has pointed out that he seems quite energetic so he may have already fed and we just havent seen it. He keeps reminding me not to peak and let my anxiety take over,that panicking wont help anyone no matter how worried i am. And dont worry you arent a pest. In fact youve given me a legitimate good idea for if i have an issue in the future just i dont think that will work with this little one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

I just wanted to let you know that i have read many of your posts and  i think you are a great person with a good head on your shoulders.....there isn't  anything that you can't  accomplish  if you set your mind to it Newton, you are young , smart and motivated... you will be successful  at whatever you choose to do in life !


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just wanted to let you know that i have read many of your posts and  i think you are a great person with a good head on your shoulders.....there isn't  anything that you can't  accomplish  if you set your mind to it Newton, you are young , smart and motivated... you will be successful  at whatever you choose to do in life !


Thank you  it makes me really happy to hear you say that. Today with the lamb and my rejected application i hoenestly needed a bit of a pick me up so seriously thankyou @B&B Happy goats


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Any time Newton  ,  you got more people who care about you than you know here on BYH......


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> and my rejected application


?? For baking school?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> ?? For baking school?


My thought as well. 
??


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Yep... sadly they say i didnt qualify for the course...


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Guess my grades werent good enough or something like that...


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

So my life may progress to moving sooner than i planned. Boy aint this the perfect start to the year


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2019)

Getting slapped down doesn't mean that you have to stay there. Rejection is a good thing, it teaches you to toughen up, get up, and get going again. Don't let this get you down, there is something for you out there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Is that the only school on your list ?  What corses can you take to balance off the grades if that was the reason. Start applying elsewhere. .


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Getting slapped down doesn't mean that you have to stay there. Rejection is a good thing, it teaches you to toughen up, get up, and get going again. Don't let this get you down, there is something for you out there.


It just feels like everything ive done as of recently has been slapped down. And if every experience like that were to toughen me up i should be a steel wall by now  in fact that may explain a few things . And i get that im still young. That i have a lot ahead of me in life, just baking a cooking are things ive been doing my entire life and i guess i really got excited for this course and didnt think ththaththat i would be rejected  but then again it gives me more time to spread my wings and explore as much as i can while i still have time so maybe its a good thing i didnt get in.... though my grandma may lecture melate about it


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Is that the only school on your list ?  What corses can you take to balance off the grades if that was the reason. Start applying elsewhere. .


It was the school i had my heart set on. Not only were the classes and professeurs amazing but it was actually withing my price range of affordability with a bit to spare. Maybe ill try and get a job at white spot in BC and take their red seal chef training . Its not like im optionless i guess you can just say i was a bit disapointed and disheartened


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2019)

Sure you are let down, but look on the bright side. YOU GOT US!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

That's  understandable...you could always write them a letter stating your reason of why going to that particular school ment so much to you .and ask them what you can do to improve  your qualifications  for acceptance..  Nonthing to loose by trying  if that is still what you want to do.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Sure you are let down, but look on the bright side. YOU GOT US!


Your right on that @Baymule im already ahead because i have great friends and support even if its from the sidelines! You guys are honestly all amazing people and i feel like i dont tell you enough 


B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  understandable...you could always write them a letter stating your reason of why going to that particular school ment so much to you .and ask them what you can do to improve  your qualifications  for acceptance..  Nonthing to loose by trying  if that is still what you want to do.


Ill deffinitly ask them.. but i guess this whole situation made me realize i was going to school for my familys sake. They all encouraged me and i guess i followed what they said due to their high expectations. Sure im disapointed but i really should be more disapointed than i am... and yet suprisingly enough im not  im sad i didnt get in but i feel like i really should have been feeling worse though im glad i dont. So maybe ill travel a bit. Ive always wanted to go to scotland and england to see where my family is from. Maybe ill get some inspiration? Im turning 20 next month... i cant let life get me down yet.. with all ive been through not getting into the school i wanted is considered miniscule. Ive faced worse so ill deffinitly put this in my book of lessons learned.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

OK, so a couple of nights ago I got lost in YouTube (yeah I know, I'm the only one that ever did). Xxxx's got talent stuff, one leads to another, many really talented people out there. One female singer on Britain's Got Talent was so nervous and lacking confidence it looked like she wouldn't even be able to start. I wondered how she got through the pre show auditions. She started slow, she was amazing, she captured the audience and the judges, including Simon Cowells. OK, that isn't horribly unusual but I looked her up to see if she went anywhere and found that she was on "The Voice" the week before having applied and been accepted to both. She looked pretty confident there and they SKEWERED her. After that ripping it was no surprise that she walked onto the BGT stage super nervous. But she persevered.

And then there is DD1. With a permanent migraine so bad starting at 14, she had to do her last year of high school at home as pass/fail. That was in 2011. Spent the next 5 years mostly at home. But they came out with a drug that helped with the episodic headaches she would get on top of the 24x7 headache. She signed up for 1 course at the community college to see if she could do it, to see if she could now do work on someone else's schedule. 2 courses the next semester. A new drug specifically for migraine came out last summer and she got on that. She was already signed up for 4 courses last semester. She had also started looking at universities that had the majors she is interested in maybe for winter semester or next fall. Hardly a typical student at 25 without even a full high school transcript (but with a HS diploma), No SAT/ACT tests (*), no work or military history to explain the "education break", just a serious disability (**). After visiting some schools she applied only to Mt. Allison in New Brunswick, it is the top ranked undergrad liberal arts university in Canada. She stopped looking at schools once we visited last summer. I'm sure her 4.0 average for the community college courses didn't hurt but she explained her history and even with her "spotty" educational background they accepted her with only the first 3 CC courses completed. We dropped her off on Jan 5th.

You have a varied history, a history of perseverance and stretching, how many of your friends tried to break into the "man's world" as a butcher? Tell prospective schools about YOU, not just your High School transcript. And yes, I think it would be very interesting for you to find out why the school rejected your application. They might see more than they had originally and if nothing else will give you something to work from. Go for what you want, what will make you happy. Making your family happy is secondary.

* which are pretty mandatory in the US which is 1 reason she looked at Canadian schools, they don't care much about standardized tests.
** that Social Security does not recognize.


How is the little lamb this morning? I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2019)

If I was 20 years old with no attachments I would join WWOOF and go have myself a great time. WWOOF is a organization whereby volunteers go stay on a farm and help. Help with harvest, building structures, planting, animals, or whatever the host family needs. It is unpaid, but you get room and board. Generally the arrangement is for several weeks, if it is not working out, you are free to leave. If it is working out, you can stay longer. You pay your own expenses as far as travel, getting there and making short day trips to see the sights is on you. You are expected to work several hours a day, sometimes longer, depending on what is needed. The rest of the time you are free to go explore and see the sights. 

If you want to go to England and Scotland, maybe you could go stay with our very own @Sheepshape in Wales and help with lambing? Or maybe you could travel the USA and stay with BYH members and work on farms and get to know the people, area and what is out there. Maybe you could farm hop across the USA from one BYH member to another, maybe just an overnight visit, maybe stay a week or longer. It would be fun and an experience of a lifetime. When you need money to continue your travels, get a waitress or fast food job for a short time to replenish your traveling money. 

Let us be the first to invite you to our farm. We have a spare bedroom you could stay in, we would feed you well, we could work on the farm some days and we would love to show you around east Texas and see the sights. There is a Tiger Sanctuary close by, an alligator farm less than 30 miles away. We could take a day and go to Fort Worth to Cowtown where they reenact a Longhorn drive through the middle of town every day. We could do projects here on our farm, work hard some days and go play some days. It would be fun. You could get a job in town and replenish your cash stash to continue your travels. 

So jump in your car, start farm hopping and head this way. Who else wants to be a host family? You could possibly start close to home and make a wide swing through the country, I KNOW you will swing up the east coast to stay with @Bruce and family, but be sure and come here first! Haha! You could start a thread, lets call it Newton the Goat's Farm Hopping Journal to chronical your adventures, with pictures of course. 

God Bless you and have a great day! Your room is waiting on you!

WWOOF-USA

https://wwoofusa.org/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1bDll8uQ4AIV1iCtBh1ZogkREAAYASAAEgLKNfD_BwE

WWOOF-INTERNATIONAL

https://wwoofinternational.org/


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

@Bruce the lamb is hypothermic this morning. When i first measured his temp he was at 85.4F and anything below 100F is considered hypothermic so ive spent the last hour with a bottle of powdered colostrum and a blow dryer warming him up. He is currently at 93.7 which is an improvement.

Thank youfor the inspiring story not only about the singer but your daughter as well!
 And OMG @Baymule i could do that next year!!! Work all of this year and get some money saved and get my ten year pasport then just travel and visit people!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

He is so weak it breaks my heart. I wanted to step in sooner and i really think i should have .... i should have followed my gut on this one...


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

I finally got him to suckle a bit!!!he doesnt have much energry but ive been letting him have little breaks where ill run the blow dryer on him. He is slowly getting stronger so thank god for that. My little warrior


I have a little makeshift heat bubble using my qinter jacket with the help of little blasts from the hair dryer to add heat. He loves it so far


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

He has taken to yelling at me now everytime i go to feed him  guess that means hes feeling better?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 28, 2019)

I just saw your pics of the lamb, check his mouth. It looks like he has an under bite. That could be why he is having a problem suckling off his momma. Check for a cleft palate too.

Do you have some nutri-drench? If you do, rub some on him gums. It'll give him a boost and may help the temp.

With goat kids, you don't want to feed a kid until the temp it normal. If they have hypothermia they cannot digest the milk.

Sorry you are dealing with this  I hope he makes it.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I just saw your pics of the lamb, check his mouth. It looks like he has an under bite. That could be why he is having a problem suckling off his momma. Check for a cleft palate too.
> 
> Do you have some nutri-drench? If you do, rub some on him gums. It'll give him a boost and may help the temp.
> 
> ...


No underbite i checked his mouth for any signs of a cleft and found non. He was just lying a weird way in my photos and he is almost to temp. He has improved a lot and was acting hungry. Really the only reason why im actually risking feeding him. Im giving him warm colostrum as per advuce of some sheep farmers near me and his temp and energry levels are almost back to normal!! I think he will pull through!but im not gonna put him back with mom till he poops


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You could get a job in town and replenish your cash stash to continue your travels.


That part of your EXCELLENT plan might be difficult. It would depend on if she could get a work visa. Given the current lack of reasonable "guest worker" laws in this country I wouldn't bet the farm on her being able to get one. Doesn't mean she shouldn't try. DD1's student visa in Canada includes working ONLY on campus, she couldn't legally take a part time job off campus.

Love the idea of a traveling Newton. I would bet there aren't many here that couldn't use an extra hand even if for only a week or two. @Latestarter sure could use one about now. And I agree, if she is leaving "now" she should visit you first, not a lot going on here at the moment. However, given DD1 has volunteered to NOT help shear Laddie this year, late May or early June would be a good time to be here 



newton the goat said:


> but im not gonna put him back with mom till he poops


Hopefully not on you in the chair


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

@Bruce i just put him in with mom im going to try and milk her later to relieve some of the pressure on her udder and possibly bottle feed him ir force him to latch on. We have them in the old she where newton kidded before. Have a heat lamp set up qnd all that jazz just until he is strong enough.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 28, 2019)

Love that you got this under control Newton


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> f you want to go to England and Scotland, maybe you could go stay with our very own @Sheepshape in Wales and help with lambing?


Just bring your wellies, raincoat and muscles!. I'm loving the kid!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Love that you got this under control Newton


If i dont who will?  dontthinkmy dad would take two hours to rub down and blow dry a lamb 


Sheepshape said:


> Just bring your wellies, raincoat and muscles!. I'm loving the kid!


If im invited i deffinitly would love to!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks like Newton might be polishing up her traveling shoes.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Looks like Newton might be polishing up her traveling shoes.


Oh @Bruce what are you talking about? They've been polished for years


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

Ya know i never thought i would have to milk one of my ewes  but unless i wanna buy milk replacer i guess that its now part of my job description. If BYH would once again let me post a picture i could sjow you that on her first milking i got at least 200 ml before she decided enough was enough. But since it wont let me i cant even show you cute photos of sarge standing in the bathtub yelling at me


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

Hopefully you'll be able to upload soon. 
You are a farmer, EVERYTHING is in your job description!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

That is very true. Though there are some things that are always suprising when the come up. Ya know like milking a sheep....  still trying to post the photos. Who the hell do i contact about this??


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2019)

I am glad that he pulled through. Without your care, he would have died. Good work. 

I am excited for you. I think it would be a great, trip of a lifetime for you to make. Basically, all you would need is gas money and spending money. Your meals and a place to stay would be free. 

You could start a thread for people to "sign up" to be a host family for you, then you could plan your route. It would be best if you weren't back tracking and could go from one farm to the next. 

You need a starting date for a goal. Figure out how many weeks you would want to stay at each farm. Some might need help for a week or two, maybe some might need help longer. It would be a fluid schedule, to say the least  Maybe you might stay a night or two with a BYH member if the distance between farms is a long way. 

Let us be the first to sign up for 2-3 weeks. Look at a map of Texas, we are just a few miles north of Tyler. Now start filling in the gaps, it's only 1300 miles! 

@Bruce, good point, I didn't think about the work issue.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I am glad that he pulled through. Without your care, he would have died. Good work.
> 
> I am excited for you. I think it would be a great, trip of a lifetime for you to make. Basically, all you would need is gas money and spending money. Your meals and a place to stay would be free.
> 
> ...


I will totally start that chat!!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2019)

If you wanted to "travel and see the Old World" (sorta) there is a little town on the edge of the alps in Italy that will pay you $10,000 paid out over 3 years, to move there. Down side is: 
1. they require ya to have some kind of employment making at least $6000 annual income and........not a typo..6 thousand $ annual income.

2. it's in Italy.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Looks like Newton might be polishing up her traveling shoes.


Shoes???? Wellies, waders even, even inflatable dingy if the rain is really 'tamping down' as they say around here. Come see the place!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Shoes???? Wellies, waders even, even inflatable dingy if the rain is really 'tamping down' as they say around here. Come see the place!


I got q plastic kayak  guess it could be my mode of transportation


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2019)

Haha my Mom bought me a sweatshirt in Scotland back in 1980 when she and my Dad cashed in their life insurance policies, took the money and went to England and Scotland. The material is so heavy that I can only wear it maybe 2-3 days out of the year. It must get REEEEEEELY freaking COLD in Scotland, cause it sure doesn't get very cold HERE!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> took the money and went to England and Scotland.


You didn't come to Wales, Baymule??????? You didn't come to the land of song, sheep, bone-penetrating damp cold, and truly unpronounceable place names? (Local village Pwllgloyw .....don't be fooled, w is a vowel in Welsh as is y, so pronounced Poothgloyoo....but that's one of the easy ones.Most delightfully descriptive, Pwllgloyw meaning shining pool/lake or pit ).

And to think you are 'missing' weather like this






Glad to hear about the little one.

Milking ewes is not too difficult, but it is tough on the back!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I got q plastic kayak  guess it could be my mode of transportation


The Atlantic is pretty wide Newton and there is a lot if huge ship traffic on the St. Lawrence. Be careful!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> You didn't come to Wales, Baymule??????? You didn't come to the land of song, sheep, bone-penetrating damp cold, and truly unpronounceable place names? (Local village Pwllgloyw .....don't be fooled, w is a vowel in Welsh as is y, so pronounced Poothgloyoo....but that's one of the easy ones.Most delightfully descriptive, Pwllgloyw meaning shining pool/lake or pit ).
> 
> And to think you are 'missing' weather like this
> 
> ...


No, I didn't go with them. Us kids were all grown up and they weren't encumbered by children. They had a great time, even staying with a family in Scotland. Mom rented a car in London and drove throughout their trip. They had a blast and I was glad they got to take the trip. 

I am not one bit bothered by missing out on your lovely weather. LOL Maybe you should come to Texas! Our winter is probably your spring/summer. Mom and Dad said there was a "heat wave" of like 80*F while they were there, it felt good to them!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Our winter is probably your spring/summer.


No, that only works in regards to southern vs northern hemispheres. Being in Wales would be about the same as being in Mid Quebec Province Canada, with maybe even worse winter than the Northern USA (but at the same time of year)


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 29, 2019)

Ah....just to clarify..... Summer in Wales....25th July. Winter..... 26th July through to 24th July the following year. (or so it seems). 



Baymule said:


> I am not one bit bothered by missing out on your lovely weather.


Our weather is a national preoccupation and is generally very damp. We don't usually see extremes of temperature. Summer (in theory) June, July, August.....winter December, January, February. Typical summer has temperatures of low 70's (actually OK), but with rain.....sometimes lots of. Texas weather sounds much preferable!

Newton, as Bruce suggests, the Atlantic is a 'bit' wide for a blow-up boat......maybe you could attach a tow line to one of those big ships....

Now, steering back to theme of this thread......how are your beasties (and how is your weather???)


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2019)

Brand new twin rams to jennys youngest daughter this morning 



Both are absolutely tiny! Only weighing in around 4 lbs each 
And finally since BYH is allowing me to post brief photos here is sarge before i returned him to his mom once he was revived!!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Ah....just to clarify..... Summer in Wales....25th July. Winter..... 26th July through to 24th July the following year. (or so it seems).
> 
> Our weather is a national preoccupation and is generally very damp. We don't usually see extremes of temperature. Summer (in theory) June, July, August.....winter December, January, February. Typical summer has temperatures of low 70's (actually OK), but with rain.....sometimes lots of. Texas weather sounds much preferable!
> 
> ...


I will totally attach a tow line to a big boat lol. Its true the atlantic may be a bit big to row across lmfao. And my beasties are fine atm currently josie is going into labour so we shoukd have hopefully new lambs later on in the nihht or early in the morning!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## newton the goat (Feb 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


>


My sentiments exactly... just watch her turn out to be newton all over again..... omg the endless waiting.... I CANT EVEN IMAGINE IT AND I DONT WANT TO


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 1, 2019)

@newton the goat You are welcome here! We will definitely come up with some neat things for you to do while here. I could probably even arrange for you to job shadow at the local vet’s office or with an ag teacher on the days that I work during your stay. As long as you help out, you can stay as long as you like! We are in Southern Indiana. 

I’m also about 4 hrs North of @Mike CHS and about 2 hrs south of @Pastor Dave if you wanted to have somewhere to try to stop in along the way. @mystang89 is about 30 mins from me and could definitely be invited over for a meet-up while you are here! 

@babsbag has often said she needs help at her dairy. Maybe y’all could work out some kind of deal for room and board for the months that she milks...


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2019)

Very good point WH... Babs would probably LOVE to have some helping hands!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2019)

See? Your road map is growing right along! If I was in your place, I would so do this! This could be your turning point. How can a young person be expected to plan out their career for the rest of their life when life experiences (job wise) are rather limited? This will be a fantastic opportunity for you to get out in the world, meet different people and grow intellectually. Not to mention that you will have a great time. Just freakin' awesome.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


>


WE GOT TWINS!!! no clue of genders yet but we have a solid white one and a solid brown with a bit of white. Im so excited! Thank god she went this morning and not last night!!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> See? Your road map is growing right along! If I was in your place, I would so do this! This could be your turning point. How can a young person be expected to plan out their career for the rest of their life when life experiences (job wise) are rather limited? This will be a fantastic opportunity for you to get out in the world, meet different people and grow intellectually. Not to mention that you will have a great time. Just freakin' awesome.


Trust me im am going through with this. I really want to do this and my dad is even encouraging me as long as he has phone numbers and adresses available just in case. I am so excited about this whole idea and cant wait!! Im glad that i have this opportunity.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2019)

The new little babys


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2019)

I am thrilled that your Dad is on board with this. Everyone will send you their phone # and addresses, so he will have the list. All you will have to do is call and check in with him when you switch locations and give him periodic updates. Plus you will have the added security of having someone to call if you have any car issues between farms. You can call ahead or to the one you just left for help. That will make your Dad feel better about this also. I initially thought you should join WWOOF, but why do that when you have people right here on BYH that you already know and are excited at being a host family for you! I am so happy that you are doing this.

Make a list of what you need to do for your trip. Maybe we can help you think of things for it. 
#1. Tires, you need good/new tires and a good spare
2.  Oil change and check all fluids before you leave
3.  Pack clothes for all seasons, you are gonna be gone for awhile
4.  Cell phone-will yours work in the US or do you need a new one for travels? 

Congrats on the new lambs, pretty babies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m so excited for you! I wish I could’ve done something like this!!! 

I’ve had a few more thoughts for you...if you really want to explore we have a member in Australia. I believe the name is The Old Ram but my attempts to tag are unsuccessful. 

You’ll need an emergency fund- small amount of cash on you and access to a credit card in case something big arises.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> 4. Cell phone-will yours work in the US or do you need a new one for travels?


DD1 has a phone with Telus since they have a plan that will work both in Canada and the USA. Couldn't find a US company that did the same. Well kinda did but if the phone wasn't in the USA for after a period of time, the entire contract will be cancelled. The period was short enough that it would happen while she was at school in New Brunswick. 



Baymule said:


> I am thrilled that your Dad is on board with this. Everyone will send you their phone # and addresses, so he will have the list.


And he will sell the list to telemarketers to help Newton fund her travels 
But seriously Newton, if you decide to do this I am on board. Your biggest problem is no one will want to let you head to your next destination!



newton the goat said:


> And finally since BYH is allowing me to post brief photos here is sarge before i returned him to his mom once he was revived!!


Bathtub kid!


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 2, 2019)

You're always welcome to crash here if you don't mind non stop noice and 8 children tumbling down stairs, fighting over toys, yelling and eating. Other than that there is plenty of peace for you to enjoy here.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2019)

Maybe she would want to stay in the barn where it is quiet Mustang


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Maybe she would want to stay in the barn where it is quiet Mustang


 
That's where I stay

Honestly though, if you come through here it would be great for people to get together. That's always fun!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2019)

So after some thought and planning i thought i would ask if everybody is good for me to start in September? I have notified my boss earlier this year that things at home have been slightly problematic so i will be moving in the new year. Thankfully she understands and is encouraging me to continue in the cooking buisness. My ending date will be septemeber 1st, so i was thinking of leaving the second or the third and using the first to pack up some of my room so it isnt as bad when i get back. I will be taking my car into the mechanics in the next few weeks to get a complete check up to make sure there wont be any outstanding issues for the trip. So dates i guess are the next big discussion. There is so much planning and ive never been goodat planning but im reay excited for this so i am doing my best!

Btw i have decided on names for josie's twins. The boy honestly looks like a donkey as in unlike most katadhin lambs his hair is straight not wavy esspecially on his face where is sticks straight out like it would on a donkey with a thick winter coat  so i have decided to name him donkey and his sister fiona she is a darling but he is an over dramatic drama queen.im aiming to have him learn his name so then i can have a laugh calling ou his name and having him respond like in the movie shrek  it has me cracking up just thinkin about it.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2019)

[QUOTE="Baymule, post: 593146, member: 2327"

Make a list of what you need to do for your trip. Maybe we can help you think of things for it.
#1. Tires, you need good/new tires and a good spare
2.  Oil change and check all fluids before you leave
3.  Pack clothes for all seasons, you are gonna be gone for awhile
4.  Cell phone-will yours work in the US or do you need a new one for travels?[/QUOTE]

My phone plan will work as long as i add on a usa data plan for a few months.
And im bringing a suitcase and some sweaters and jackets since the plan starts in fall.
My car is going in to be serviced and fully looked over as soon as i have a bit more of a cushion of cash and can afford it.
And i deffinitly need a new spare tire as mine has a mysterious leak somewhere lol. I also need a jack in my car for just incase with the whole tire thing.
.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2019)

OK if you are starting in September you need to start north! The southerners will just have to wait.

How is little Sarge?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> OK if you are starting in September you need to start north! The southerners will just have to wait.
> 
> How is little Sarge?


Sarge is doing well. Growing fast and seems to have forgotten how to be friendly as he no longer comes near me anymore ive been replaced by his mom!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2019)

You have to let them go some time Newton. Besides I will bet lunch (*) that you would rather he suck milk from his Mom than try to get it directly from you! Too bad he isn't friendly anymore though.

* of course when you come stay here you'll get lunch anyway.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You have to let them go some time Newton. Besides I will bet lunch (*) that you would rather he suck milk from his Mom than try to get it directly from you! Too bad he isn't friendly anymore though.
> 
> * of course when you come stay here you'll get lunch anyway.


That is very true. I would rather not have a bottle baby but he used to greet me when i walked in the door. Now not so much  butyou are right on the fact that some need to be let go lol. And i will deffinitly take you up on that offer. And you are in vermont england right? Since you said that you are close to the culinary institute? If so i may need to save up a but more before that leg of my journey since i likely qont be able to drive there  sadly i hadto get ride of my boat car since i moved into the mainland so driving the seas may prove a bit difficult


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 11, 2019)

How long do you envision the trip being?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> And you are in vermont england right?


No, no. Vermont is in NEW England. I am 80 miles/130 km south of Montreal. 455 miles/730 km from you. @Sheepshape is on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> How long do you envision the trip being?


x2


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds like you have an amazing itinerary starting to unravel. Go ahead with it....the chance of a lifetime, and you'll have memories to last you for a lifetime.

Just wondering whether New England is like Old England....wet, grey etc. (Living in Wales I can say that......Wales is, well, wetter, muddier......).

So, assuming you stay on the other side of the world, do you plan to take a full year out? Sounds as though you will need it......but it would be time very well spent and will really open up your horizons.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 12, 2019)

To be honest i havent figured out how long it will take yet. Thats what i was hoping to discuss with all of you as i dont know how long i would end up out there haha


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 12, 2019)

Bruce said:


> No, no. Vermont is in NEW England. I am 80 miles/130 km south of Montreal. 455 miles/730 km from you. @Sheepshape is on the other side of the pond.


Ohhhhh ok


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Just wondering whether New England is like Old England....wet, grey etc. (Living in Wales I can say that......Wales is, well, wetter, muddier......).


It can be though I gather not nearly as often (or is that continuous?) as you apparently have. Seems like it mostly in November. No green other than evergreen trees, no snow so just ugly brown. There can be some very pretty pale blue skies on a clear day. Very different from summer sky blue.



newton the goat said:


> To be honest i havent figured out how long it will take yet. Thats what i was hoping to discuss with all of you as i dont know how long i would end up out there haha


As long as we (collectively) can keep you! So if you are going to be out a year, you could come by here in May and help with the alpacas  I noticed today that Teddy is really in need of a hoof trim but I think I'll wait for:

when someone else is here to help hold him
a somewhat warmer day than we have had of late
DD1 will be home for 6 days (well 4 useful ones) next week so maybe I'll be lucky and it will be a bit warmer then. We did their hooves before we "sheared" them last spring. The weren't happy but not nearly as feisty (or is that POed?) as during the "shearing".


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2019)

Some thoughts on your journey...map it out like a loop. I agree with starting north since it’ll be Sept. I may miss an area or someone but this gives an idea... @RollingAcres @luvmypets and @Bruce are in the northeast. Visit them first according to proximity. Plan each visit based on what you can experience. Like I can get you a day with a local vet to job shadow and maybe an ag teacher too. That will take individual planning and communication with each person to see what they have in mind for you and what you plan to help them do. Most have said you can stay as long as you like so it doesn’t have to be set in stone. 

From the Northeast, head down the coast. This would be @farmerjan in Virginia then @OneFineAcre and @Southern by choice / @Goat Whisperer are in North Carolina. 

(I can’t remember who was on board so I may be throwing in some extra names. Keep that in mind.) 

From there to Florida (further down the coast) is @B&B Happy goats and @CntryBoy777. There’s another goat person in Fl but I’m pulling a blank on the screen name. 

Head west from there to Texas. That would be @greybeard, @Baymule, @Devonviolet. I think you could spend some extended time with the latter two. They both have so many things that they do that you’d find interesting. Also @Ferguson K has a ton of poultry and rabbits. You might be able to accompany her to a show. I’m sure that’d be a great help to her and a great experience for you. 

Jut north for a short time to get @Senile_Texas_Aggie and @goatgurl who are north of Texas. 

Further west next to Utah or Nevada (sorry don’t recall which) to @High Desert Cowboy. 

California is naturally next. That gives you @Ridgetop then if you time it right, you can hit @babsbag for spring kidding and milking. @ragdollcatlady is also currently in California. (Ridgetop also got a Pup recently from someone east of her that may be a neat visit that she might be able to assist in arranging.) 

Coming back across, I can’t think of anyone until Minnesota and that’s @samssimonsays. Wisconsin is @Hens and Roos. 

Swing south to Tennessee and hang out with @Rammy and @Mike CHS. From there, head north to Indiana. @mystang89 and I are in the southern part and only about 40 min apart. @Pastor Dave is about two hours north of us. Then north of him is @promiseacres just less than two hours. 

Next is north again to Michigan to catch @misfitmorgan. That puts you pretty close to the Canadian border and easy access to return to your home country. 


This just made sense to me. Do with it what you wish. I’m sure I’ve left some out. 

Depending on when you are near us, we have lots of neat things going on in Louisville. Feb is the National Farm Machinery Show, August is Kentucky State Fair, Nov is the North American International Livestock Exposition. 

Kansas City, Dallas, and Denver have huge stock shows also. With the Louisville show, they are called the Big 4. 

Decide where you want to start and make contacts to see what there is to do. Timeframes will give me a better idea of what to offer. 

I know a Show cattle operation in Michigan that’s bigger than ours that I could probably arrange a tour of. It’d be a day trip but neat to see. He also runs a local slaughterhouse...may be able to check that out too. 

Depending on funds, you could get trained at a seminar with licensing for artificial insemjnation in cattle. They offer that locally in April each year but more regularly at other locations if you are interested. 

Make sure you know of any sites you want to take in. Like maybe spend a weekend in Washington DC to take in the sites, even if you just walk and don’t pay to go in anything. 

I’ve rambled enough but have one more thought. Sullivan University in Louisville has a culinary arts program. It’s about an hour from my house. You might be able to visit there and find out how to apply. I’m sure we could work out something reasonable for room and board if you wanted to commute. 

We’d like to go on vacation for a week in March 2020. Need someone to watch the farm. You could potentially get paid to stay here and milk goats while we are gone. 

I’ve rambled more. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh and @ohiogoatgirl is in Ohio. Hmmm...I know I’m missing others too...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2019)

I know some cattle people in Iowa too...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2019)

I have goats from a lady in Michigan that’s super sweet too.


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 26, 2019)

There ya go. You don't even need to worry about the itinerary lol. Already don't for ya


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> There ya go. You don't even need to worry about the itinerary lol. Already don't for ya


Seems like it 
Thank you for everything so far @Wehner Homestead i really appreciate how much thought you are putting into this! I just sent out an application for my new passport so hopefully that doesnt hinder the planned schedule.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 26, 2019)

Heck of a plan!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2019)

No, no, I need her here in the spring to shear alpacas!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2019)

This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 26, 2019)

I think we need her to make a list of things she wants to do rather than us giving a list of what we want her to do.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I think we need her to make a list of things she wants to do rather than us giving a list of what we want her to do.


why not both? We have an opportunity to really make an impact on this young lady. You never know how what you say or do is going to make a deep impression on someone.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2019)

I need her here now to help with kidding, milking, and building a new barn. I may not ever let her go.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

babsbag said:


> I need her here now to help with kidding, milking, and building a new barn. I may not ever let her go.


Im here to help with all of that! Lol who knows maybe youll get stuck with me longer than you thought as least i can pull my own weight and help around to earn a place to stay


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I think we need her to make a list of things she wants to do rather than us giving a list of what we want her to do.


The thing is though i domt know much of what i want to do. I know i want to provide a helping hand. I know i would love to qork a bit under a vet or an ag teacher to see what they have to teach me. And all in all i wouldnt mind getting my hands dirty. Ive seen everything in my animals from the day they were born to the day they are sent to butcher and even what comes out of that. If at all possible i want to learn more of what goes into farming so i could possibly branch off on my own and have my own profitable homestead. I know that may not be the easiest dream to fulfill esspecially the "profitable" part  but life in my 20 years of living has never been easy so why try to make it so now?
Another thing is i would love to check out some of the national parks in your areas and maybe do some photography as well.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2019)

You could spend years going to all the national parks!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You could spend years going to all the national parks!


Very true but it would be many enjoyable years and at least i would be doing something more than sitting around a house contemplating the meaning of life. I could be happy and in shape. Well i mean i am A shape if you count round as a shape  winter weight sucks esspecially if you cant really get out and do much due to snow drifts and countless ice rinks surrounding your house
So maybe pending years in national parks would help


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> at least i would be doing something more than sitting around a house contemplating the meaning of life.


I believe you are supposed to do that from a mountain top.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I believe you are supposed to do that from a mountain top.


Point me in the direction of a moutain top in ontario and i shall do as such


----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Point me in the direction of a mountain top in ontario and i shall do as such



I live on Mountain Top Dr. so you can sit here and contemplate all you want.   Let me warn you about my summers...HOT!!!!!!!!!  I also live 6 hours from Yosemite National Park, one of the best. No one should visit the US without seeing Yosemite. As a kid I lived "right next door" and we used to go there for picnics and camping all of the time. My son was a ranger there for a while and now he works in the HR dept. for Yosemite. There is no way you are leaving CA without seeing that park. If I can't take you I know that my son would be more than happy to be your tour guide. 

I also live about 1.5 hours from Lassen Volcanic Nat'l park and while it is interesting in its own right it is no Yosemite.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2019)

If you want to camp in Yosemite, I believe you need to get in the lottery or something to get a spot. Way back when I was young you just drove in, found a campsite, pitched your tent and put money every day in an envelope in a box at the front of the campground. Of course back then they were still sending fireballs over (I think) Angel Falls. And we learned songs from the rangers like:
My hat it has 3 corners, 3 corners has my hat. If it did not have 3 corners, it would not be my hat!
Bonus points to anyone who heard the tune as they read the words.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2019)

I learned to play that song on my guitar when I was in Girl Scouts. 

They were pushing coals off of Glacier Point and while it was called the Firefall, no actual falls were involved. Just an FYI... there in no Angle Falls in Yosemite.  There is an area in the Park called Camp Curry. That is where all the concessions are, the lodge, ice rink, housekeeping camps, etc. You would hear someone yell from the top of Glacier Point, "are you ready Camp Curry?" and you would hear Camp Curry answer that they were ready and then the red hot coals would be pushed over the cliff. My dad was an avid photographer and we stuck around for the Firefalls almost every time we visited the park. 

As far as camping there...you have to get online or on the phone 5 months in advance to make your reservations, and it is 5 months to the day. Those spaces are in hot demand. Fortunately my son lives close enough to the park that a person could camp in his yard and just visit the park during the day.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> My hat it has 3 corners, 3 corners has my hat. If it did not have 3 corners, it would not be my hat!
> Bonus points to anyone who heard the tune as they read the words.


I know that tune really well lol learned it when i went to camp as well as a few others like the campfire song etc.
@babsbag i would love a tour either by yourself or by your son! Im so excited for this trip!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 27, 2019)

Not far from our new place here....ya can swim with the manatee for $60 per person....and I'll start paying attention of things to see....I may be in a position to do some fencing....I know ya have helped with that.....tho, I bet it was in different soil than here..........beach isn't far away....with all the stuff that ya may experience along the way....ya can always just....catch your breath with us and relax at the Lazy A** Acres.....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2019)

babsbag said:


> They were pushing coals off of Glacier Point and while it was called the Firefall, no actual falls were involved. Just an FYI... there in no Angle Falls in Yosemite.


Well it WAS a long time ago, my memory is porous. I just remember fire falling down the cliff. Don't know when they stopped doing that.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2019)

There is a Morton Salt mine less than 20 miles from here and a salt museum.  There is an alligator farm nearby also. There is a tiger sanctuary close by.

 On First Monday, there is the Canton Trades Day, World's Largest Flea Market. It is about 20-30 miles away. It falls on the weekend of the first Monday in the month. Over 450 acres of stuff! they even have a section for animals.

https://www.firstmondaycanton.com/


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 27, 2019)

And we have cold springs to sit in play, the river where we can head out and try not to get slapped with sturgeon while boating, riding in the back woods, and critters to play with, lol....and lots of redneck entertainment


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Wait.... wait is latestarter really gone??????? I jist found a post saying he died on my birthday...... please tell me it isnt true!!!!!! Please.... please say its not true


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes, it is true. We are all brokenhearted.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Yes, it is true. We are all brokenhearted.


I.... i cant believe hes gone....


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I.... i cant believe hes gone....



https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/tribute-to-latestarter.39214/

He drove himself to the hospital and was put in ICU. @Devonviolet and her husband took care of his goats and dogs. he was in for a week, felt better, talked to DV, me and a couple of others. Then there was no answer to texts of phone calls, DV called the hospital and found out that he got real bad, family was called and in a few days, his body shut down and he was gone. Nobody saw this coming.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well it WAS a long time ago, my memory is porous. I just remember fire falling down the cliff. Don't know when they stopped doing that.



January 25, 1968 was the last ceremonial Firefall. It was usually only done during the summer.
The National Park Service ordered it to stop because the overwhelming number of visitors that it attracted trampled the meadows, and because it was not a natural event. NPS wanted to preserve the Valley, returning it to its natural state.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/tribute-to-latestarter.39214/
> 
> He drove himself to the hospital and was put in ICU. @Devonviolet and her husband took care of his goats and dogs. he was in for a week, felt better, talked to DV, me and a couple of others. Then there was no answer to texts of phone calls, DV called the hospital and found out that he got real bad, family was called and in a few days, his body shut down and he was gone. Nobody saw this coming.


I cant believe hes gone... i thought it was weird that he was so quiet online for so long but i never thought he passed away


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 28, 2019)

NEWTON ...just stopping in for a  and let you know i am thinking of you......


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> NEWTON ...just stopping in for a  and let you know i am thinking of you......


Thank you... i guess im just shocked. it never occured to me that it could happen. Esspecially to latestarter of all people. He was one of the people i was most looking forward to meeting on my trip. Not that im not excited to meet everyone all the same.
@Baymule thank you for providing me with more of the details... i couldnt finish the tribute to him that was posted without tearing up... i cant believe it still...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 28, 2019)

Take your time Newton,  everything will be ok, its a hard thing to wrap your brain around......it will get more accepting to you in time.....we loose life here together and we weclome life here together.....now we morn togethr


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Take your time Newton,  everything will be ok, its a hard thing to wrap your brain around......it will get more accepting to you in time.....we loose life here together and we weclome life here together.....now we morn togethr


Im glad that i have you guys....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> He was one of the people i was most looking forward to meeting on my trip. Not that im not excited to meet everyone all the same.


I understand, I can handle not being first on the list  He was first on my list as well. Very likely because I knew him from BYC well before I joined BYH so he is, by far, the person I've known the longest of all the people here that I greatly admire.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I understand, I can handle not being first on the list  He was first on my list as well. Very likely because I knew him from BYC well before I joined BYH so he is, by far, the person I've known the longest of all the people here that I greatly admire.


Oh bruce it wasnt like i said he was the only one i was looking forward to meeting lmfao you and baymule and a few other are all on equal standing on my list ... just i guess i regret not being able to meet him irl


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2019)

I never suggest any such thing! I regret that I'll never meet him as well. I don't know that I would ever have gotten down to Texas but as long as we are alive there is always a chance. At one time there was a possibility that his daughter would be having some testing done at Dartmouth Hitchcock just over the river in New Hampshire. 2 hours from here. It didn't happen but I was all set to drive to Manchester NH, another hour out to pick him up at the airport and take him to the hospital. Sure, he could rent a car and drive himself but I wouldn't have missed the chance if he were that close.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Im glad that i have you guys....


We're glad that we have YOU.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I wouldn't have missed the chance if he were that close.


I wouldnt have either. I wish i had started planning this trip sooner and maybe left earlier this year. I get saying pointless things like "i wish i had done this differently etc" are kind of pointless now that its too late but i have so many 'what ifs' and 'coulda,shoulda, woulda' running through my head its giving me a migraine 



Baymule said:


> We're glad that we have YOU.


This group is probably the best thing ive joined for years. Everyone on here who has read and commented on my journal are special to me even if i havent spoken with them irl. Esspecially The group of you that was there when i first started on here. Ive relied on all your opinions for years and i honestly could not have asked for a better bunch of people. And i guess losing latestarter almost feels like losing a family member at this point. Idk if it seems like im being over dramatic and honestly if i am im sorry but its hard.... he is the third person ive lost this month and honestly my heart is hurting pretty bad right now. I wish i could be out there with you all right now. But sadly i cant yet. Thank you for everything so far @Baymule ... my sincere condolences to everyone who was even closer to him than i was i know we are all mourning his loss and i hope i can be part of that.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I wouldnt have either. I wish i had started planning this trip sooner and maybe left earlier this year. I get saying pointless things like "i wish i had done this differently etc" are kind of pointless now that its too late but i have so many 'what ifs' and 'coulda,shoulda, woulda' running through my head its giving me a migraine


Now how could you have planned this trip any sooner, when we just came up with the idea of it? Stop with the coulda, woulda, shoulda crap. And stop with the what if. I am going to give you some solid advice for life. So many people run around like a chicken with it's head cut off, imagining so many what if scenarios. 

Here is your advice, Life is not about "what if", Life is about WHAT IS.

Don't ever beat yourself up again with what if. Sometimes life just backs up and dumps all over you. You can dither about, wringing your hands about "what if" I was standing over there, instead of here.....or you can deal with "what is" and start cleaning up the mess. Some things in life are beyond your control and all the "what ifs" in the world will not change a thing. Deal with something the best you can, what you can't deal with, kick it up to God and let him deal with it. Don't let "what if" steal your peace of mind.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2019)

Good advice very well put!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Now how could you have planned this trip any sooner, when we just came up with the idea of it? Stop with the coulda, woulda, shoulda crap. And stop with the what if. I am going to give you some solid advice for life. So many people run around like a chicken with it's head cut off, imagining so many what if scenarios.
> 
> Here is your advice, Life is not about "what if", Life is about WHAT IS.
> 
> Don't ever beat yourself up again with what if. Sometimes life just backs up and dumps all over you. You can dither about, wringing your hands about "what if" I was standing over there, instead of here.....or you can deal with "what is" and start cleaning up the mess. Some things in life are beyond your control and all the "what ifs" in the world will not change a thing. Deal with something the best you can, what you can't deal with, kick it up to God and let him deal with it. Don't let "what if" steal your peace of mind.


Thank you @Baymule ive been bad for that state of mind recently and im working hard to get out of it. I wont let what if steal my mind. Overall im thankful you gave me the idea for the plan. I guess the 'what is' is really the only thing i have control over atm . Im thankful for thetime ive had with latestarter and my other friends and thats all i could ask for. Its hard breaking the habbit of being a negative nellie


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I am going to give you some solid advice for life.


And you better take it or she's gonna whup ya! 



newton the goat said:


> Its hard breaking the habit of being a negative nellie


When you get kicked it is hard to just pop back up. Takes some time to sort it out and get back on track. You've been doing that a lot lately and it piles up. I'm 40+ years older than you, I have a whole lot more shoulda coulda wouldas and I'm sure all the rest of the old folks here do too. When I'm feeling like it's one too many, I channel my friend @CntryBoy777. That man can make lemonade out of a dried up orange peel. If he can carry on, I can, his trials are far harder than mine. 

I'm sorry to hear of your losses, I don't think you've talked about the others.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> @CntryBoy777. That man can make lemonade out of a dried up orange peel.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your losses, I don't think you've talked about the others.


First of all that sounds like some very interesting lemonade 
second of all i havent talked about them on here.. i felt i was already being too negative and second guessed posting about them. Both were fairly close to home. One being a neighboor ive known for the past 7 years who fell down the stairs and broke his shoulder but seemed to be on the road to recovery... the cause of his death itself isnt the more clear when it come to what actually happend. And the other was my cousins grandpa who had been on his way out for the past 8 years and finally lost his battle a few weeks back.
Lets just stick with life is fully kicking my ass this year only 2 months in 

But its not like i cant see the good. This year i have gotten to see my friends more than any year after high school. I get to meet all of you later this year. And my lambing season has been extremely suscessful besides 3/4 being rams,we are finally down to our last ewe. My head chef at my workplace also let me pick and make the feature desert which is a high honor. And last of all ive turned 20. So life isnt entirely horrible. Just at times it seems overwhelmingly negative.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 1, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Im glad that i have you guys....



We're  glad we have YOU


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> And last of all ive turned 20. So life isnt entirely horrible. Just at times it seems overwhelmingly negative.


Yes it does, especially when you get knocked back down just as you have gotten up on your knees, not yet even standing. It gets hard not to think: "screw it, no sense in trying to get up again". Hang in there! 

Note to yourself: I don't know if you are an alcohol drinker but if you are, start weaning yourself off it since the legal drinking age in the USA is 21. I'm pretty sure they don't "grandfather" people from countries where the minimum age is lower


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yes it does, especially when you get knocked back down just as you have gotten up on your knees, not yet even standing. It gets hard not to think: "screw it, no sense in trying to get up again". Hang in there!
> 
> Note to yourself: I don't know if you are an alcohol drinker but if you are, start weaning yourself off it since the legal drinking age in the USA is 21. I'm pretty sure they don't "grandfather" people from countries where the minimum age is lower


I drink occasionally but not usually. So no need to worry about that lol.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2019)

That's about how often I drink as well.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2019)

Bruce said:


> That's about how often I drink as well.


I dont see the point in drinking a crap load so i have a glass everyonce and a while and drink it to enjoy the drink. And ive never been drunk, guess i dont see the point and dont like the feeling of not being fully in control of myself


----------



## Bruce (Mar 2, 2019)

Smart young woman! I could never see it either. If you don't remember last night, how do you know you had fun? 

The big joke between my prior doctor (before I moved) and me was the question about alcohol consumption at the physical. I'd think for a bit and honestly come up with something like "I had a glass of wine when we had dinner at my in-laws a couple of months ago" or "I had a beer last summer". I gather I am on one end of the spectrum of people that she would ask the question and she saw plenty that were on the other end.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 2, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> And last of all ive turned 20. So life isnt entirely horrible. Just at times it seems overwhelmingly negative.


As you get older you will find that life is fine tho  at times, quite rich in hardship.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2019)

greybeard said:


> As you get older you will find that life is fine tho  at times, quite rich in hardship.


Quite rich in hardship indeed


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 4, 2019)

Pulling through the hard times makes the good times all the better. It doesn't feel like it in the hard times but you just gotta keep trucking through.

If you come through Ohio I'd love to show ya around and talk critters. I've got fence to go up.. Ideally it'll be up before fall but.. *ahem* anyways! lol.. I'll be putting breeding groups together in October. And the second weekend in October is the fall festival I take part in with the spinners & weavers guild as well as the historical society. That's lots of fun.
Alternatively, in spring I should be lambing in March and in May the last weekend is a fiber show (quite a bit north of me) and there is a sheep show and sale. Lots of sheep breeders. I usually camp there for the weekend.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 4, 2019)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> Pulling through the hard times makes the good times all the better. It doesn't feel like it in the hard times but you just gotta keep trucking through.
> 
> If you come through Ohio I'd love to show ya around and talk critters. I've got fence to go up.. Ideally it'll be up before fall but.. *ahem* anyways! lol.. I'll be putting breeding groups together in October. And the second weekend in October is the fall festival I take part in with the spinners & weavers guild as well as the historical society. That's lots of fun.
> Alternatively, in spring I should be lambing in March and in May the last weekend is a fiber show (quite a bit north of me) and there is a sheep show and sale. Lots of sheep breeders. I usually camp there for the weekend.


Well if you fence isnt up by fall i could deffinitly help! Trust me i have plenty of experience with building them lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2019)

I drink Mamma Wall's Eggnog at Christmas...….hic


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I drink Mamma Wall's Eggnog at Christmas...….hic


Sounds like a blast


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)

They give Mama Wall’s Eggnog to everyone! Drivers’ licenses are not checked.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I drink Mamma Wall's Eggnog at Christmas...….hic


Don't take a big glass Newton. Even at the half strength Bay and I make the recipe, it is still pretty potent.



newton the goat said:


> Well if you fence isnt up by fall i could deffinitly help! Trust me i have plenty of experience with building them lol


You see that @CntryBoy777 ??


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Don't take a big glass Newton. Even at the half strength Bay and I make the recipe, it is still pretty potent.
> 
> [/USER] ??


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


>


Lol makesme want to try it even more now


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Ya know maybe we should plan a while christmas thing  i feel it would be hilarous to see each person feeling the affects of momma walls eggnog


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

If you happen to find the original post about this holiday "cheer" you will note that @Baymule said something to the effect of "I wonder if my parents knew I was ****faced every Christmas". Mind you they let her have a much as she wanted, she wasn't sneaking it. It is a good way to use up a dozen eggs, exactly at the time of year our hens are laying few if any eggs and coming up with an extra dozen isn't so easy!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

My most sincere apologies and HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @newton the goat!!!!!  

Yes way back on Feb 23rd. I will hide my tardiness behind the fact that I was in the ER half the day after the car accident and wasn't feeling all that well afterward either. Didn't check the calendar. Just saw it on my calendar when I was checking to make sure I had the right date for the insurance company.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> My most sincere apologies and HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @newton the goat!!!!!
> 
> Yes way back on Feb 23rd. I will hide my tardiness behind the fact that I was in the ER half the day after the car accident and wasn't feeling all that well afterward either. Didn't check the calendar. Just saw it on my calendar when I was checking to make sure I had the right date for the insurance company.


Im glad that you made it out of the accident. I guess i can forgive you this time  
I totally need to find that original post from baymule lmfao


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

So only one ewe left to go. According to my dad she is just standing in one spot spacinging out. She is tired of pregnancy and wants those stupid little acrobats off her bladder so she can finally pee at a normal rate i stead of every 5 seconds  she seems to be bagged and raring to go but her sides havent sunken in yet poor thing i wish her luck and though i cant say i know her pain, i feel for her


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

I think you should go have a talk with the lambs. Tell them that mama will be a lot easier to get along with if they stop giving her trouble.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I think you should go have a talk with the lambs. Tell them that mama will be a lot easier to get along with if they stop giving her trouble.


Honestly i have lol she just glares at me and waddles away  poor june is done


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Lol makesme want to try it even more now


I'll make you some! 

I found the post!
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres.30335/page-260


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

BTW, Mama Wall's eggnog is good fresh but a lot smoother if it sits a day or 2 in the fridge. It will separate but you just stir it up before you pour.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2019)

There is seldom any left to make it to the refrigerator!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> There is seldom any left to make it to the refrigerator!


I honestly cant wait to try it


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2019)

Not only can you try it, I will teach you how to make it. What good does it do to know things if you can't share and pass it along?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Not only can you try it, I will teach you how to make it. What good does it do to know things if you can't share and pass it along?


Deffinitly!!! Thank you so much @Baymule im so looking forward to this! Im squirreling all i can away from each pay check in preperation for this trip


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> There is seldom any left to make it to the refrigerator!


Perhaps you have more people around on eggnog making day! Given neither DD drinks any alcohol, and DW and I don't drink much, we would very much be sh1tfaced if we drank the whole batch.

I think I posted pictures of the process. Might have been here BUT more likely over on BYC in the cooking threads.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps you have more people around on eggnog making day! Given neither DD drinks any alcohol, and DW and I don't drink much, we would very much be sh1tfaced if we drank the whole batch.
> 
> I think I posted pictures of the process. Might have been here BUT more likely over on BYC in the cooking threads.


Well go find it and post the pictures here!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2019)

Nag, nag, nag, nag!!! 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres.30335/page-266#post-526196

I didn't even post it in MY Journal I posted it in @Devonviolet's!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Nag, nag, nag, nag!!!
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres.30335/page-266#post-526196
> 
> I didn't even post it in MY Journal I posted it in @Devonviolet's!


Mamma Wall's Eggnog is the BEST! Yes, my Grandmother made it with 12 shots of bourbon and it would blow your head off. As a little kid, I was freely given eggnog. My Mother remembered Mamma Wall making eggnog for_ breakfast_ on Christmas morning. As a child, she was also given eggnog. We have a lot of responsible adults in our family that lived to a ripe old age, they were probably well preserved by all the eggnog they drank. LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, probably asleep so they couldn't do anything dangerous to shorten their lives!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2019)

both you seriously crack me up


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2019)

That is in our BYH volunteer job description!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yeah, probably asleep so they couldn't do anything dangerous to shorten their lives!


If you had known my Great Grandmother or my Grandmother, you would NEVER accuse them of being asleep! Feisty, opinionated, strong willed, up on current events, neither one was anyone to tangle with. I miss them, they really livened up family gatherings!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> If you had known my Great Grandmother or my Grandmother, you would NEVER accuse them of being asleep! Feisty, opinionated, strong willed, up on current events, neither one was anyone to tangle with. I miss them, they really livened up family gatherings!


I wish my family was more like yours during family gatherings. Both sides tend to be fairly calm and collected and non ever drink too much qhich i boring. Though i can say ive seen my one "very proper" grandmother tipsy when her friend and his daughter brought her some moonshine


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I wish my family was more like yours during family gatherings. Both sides tend to be fairly calm and collected and non ever drink too much qhich i boring. Though i can say ive seen my one "very proper" grandmother tipsy when her friend and his daughter brought her some moonshine


Oh, nobody ever got drunk (except the alcohol addled children LOL). My Mother's favorite word was moderation. To her, a drink was not a sin, but to become drunk was a sin. So we had our eggnog, had a lively and fun gathering, without the arguing that often breaks out when alcohol is added to the mix.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Oh, nobody ever got drunk (except the alcohol addled children LOL). My Mother's favorite word was moderation. To her, a drink was not a sin, but to become drunk was a sin. So we had our eggnog, had a lively and fun gathering, without the arguing that often breaks out when alcohol is added to the mix.


Ya know you mother sounds like a very respectable well rounded woman! I agree with what she said full heartedly that moderation is the way


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2019)

My Mother was a wise woman. One of her sayings was,

Don't go looking for trouble, enough of it will find you without you going looking for it. 

Another,

Always build your house on high ground.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2019)

So there is a high possibility that i might be able to get into that college course i wanted!!!!! We figured out the problem (i did a full day coop instead of grad 12 math) so no i just need to do an online course of grade twelve math (yay me ) though one of my friends is willing to help. So that means that i would likely have to change my trip to summer instead of the fall. So heres to hoping things work out! 
Btw some more good news. We had our last lambs of the season two days ago. Sadly both boys  but flashy gorgeous boys. Bet you cant guess who dad is


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 18, 2019)

Congrats on those boys. They look great!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2019)

That is great news on school! Hooray! Get to cracking on that online course! You can do this.

Summer is ok with me, you do what you need to do, to get your education. 

Beautiful boys. My prettiest lambs this year are rams. Why do the most drop dead gorgeous lambs have to be boys?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Why do the most drop dead gorgeous lambs have to be boys?


So you can have a purty hide to practice on!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

You know, as a male, hearing everyone being unhappy about boys being born is kind of a downer! Though I do understand.

 On the college course  Really glad you followed up to find out why your application was rejected.

How long do you have to do the math course and what level is "grade 12 math". Seems like one wouldn't really need much more than 3rd or 4th grade math to do pastry ingredient calculations .

Are we talking pre calculus or something else? Since it is online, you can travel AND do the course at the same time  Precalc is pretty fresh in DW's mind since she helped DD1 with her college precalc course last fall. I guess your Tour de BYH is going to be substantially shortened since you have to be back at school probably by the end of August?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You know, as a male, hearing everyone being unhappy about boys being born is kind of a downer! Though I do understand.



I guess the castration part really bums you out too.  Snip


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2019)

A MOST unkind cut Bay!!!

Though human males that can no longer reproduce do (occasionally) have some value.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I guess the castration part really bums you out too.  Snip


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

@newton the goat ...PLEASE put your education as your #1 priority ...us BYH peeps  will be here for you to visit any time.... (although, i don't  recomend  Florida in the summer, the humidity is horrible ).... so happy you can move forward with your college  plans


----------



## greybeard (Mar 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> How long do you have to do the math course and what level is "grade 12 math". Seems like one wouldn't really need much more than 3rd or 4th grade math to do pastry ingredient calculations


Nowadays, aren't 12 grade math and 3rd or 4th grade math the same thing?
that can be taken either of 2 ways I suppose...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Nowadays, aren't 12 grade math and 3rd or 4th grade math the same thing?
> that can be taken either of 2 ways I suppose...


Sure...they all use a calculator any how.....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Nowadays, aren't 12 grade math and 3rd or 4th grade math the same thing?
> that can be taken either of 2 ways I suppose...


I guess they can be considered the same but when you are someone like me all the numbers and shapes AND LETTERS!!(WHAT MONSTER PUT LETTERS IN MATH??) Really hit you hard in the short attention span. I cant sit still and focus for long periods of time and having to calculate stuff while losing focus just makes me frustrated. 

Btw @Bruce probably not a good idea to get on bays bad side  esspecially when talk of animal castration comes up 

And does anyone on here know how to explain trigonometry in a way my artistic mind can atually understand? Because currently this feels like hell on earth


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> AND LETTERS!!(WHAT MONSTER PUT LETTERS IN MATH??)


Totally feel your pain!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2019)

Try here Newton. Khan Academy has some really good educational videos, all free I think
https://www.khanacademy.org/math/trigonometry


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Try here Newton. Khan Academy has some really good educational videos, all free I think
> https://www.khanacademy.org/math/trigonometry


Ill give it a shot. I really need to pass this course....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2019)

I am no help, I flunked out at math. x+y=4Qx/PxL-S=?????? WTH? 

When I owned a business and could actually SEE how math was used, I did well. But NONE of the IRS tax forms EVER had a jumble of letters in it. Just numbers, hard crunching numbers. NONE of the employee's pay checks ever had letters on them either, just their name and numbers. Can't pay the light bill with a jumble of letters, just numbers. 

I really struggled at first. The state forms had this nice 800 number on it, so I called and got this nice man named Bob. Do you know, Bob got to know my voice and called my name after I said Hello?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I am no help, I flunked out at math. x+y=4Qx/PxL-S=?????? WTH?
> 
> When I owned a business and could actually SEE how math was used, I did well. But NONE of the IRS tax forms EVER had a jumble of letters in it. Just numbers, hard crunching numbers. NONE of the employee's pay checks ever had letters on them either, just their name and numbers. Can't pay the light bill with a jumble of letters, just numbers.
> 
> I really struggled at first. The state forms had this nice 800 number on it, so I called and got this nice man named Bob. Do you know, Bob got to know my voice and called my name after I said Hello?


I could really use a bob right about now  i need help knowing what SOH CAH TOA to use when calculating the missing number of a triangle  damn i wish my friends were up right now but they are busy stu'DYING' (extra emphasis on the dying part )for exams so i dont want to bug them . There is a reasom why i took lifestyle math and not ****ing academic math


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2019)

You'll get it. You'll get it because YOU HAVE TO. You will learn it and put down the right answers and pass the tests.

and you will never use this crap again because it does not pertain to real life...…..


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You'll get it. You'll get it because YOU HAVE TO. You will learn it and put down the right answers and pass the tests.
> 
> and you will never use this crap again because it does not pertain to real life...…..


My point EXACTLY!! WHEN AM I GONNA USE THIS CRAP IN REAL LIFE?? Anyway i will not fail this.... i need to pass this jist once so i dont have to do it again 
    Me -><- SOH CAH TOA and trigonometry


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 22, 2019)

Couple suggestions...there are quick memorization cheats to know when to use which one in places like Pinterest. 

Try to relate the problems to real life. If you can make them seem relevant, it’ll be easier to understand.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 22, 2019)

Example of a search: 




 

One of these would have to stand out to you as a way to easily recall which is appropriate. Particularly the artistic side of you.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Example of a search:
> 
> View attachment 59889
> 
> One of these would have to stand out to you as a way to easily recall which is appropriate. Particularly the artistic side of you.


THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!! but its close to midnight so honestly i didnt search very hard


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah but you'll have it in the morning. Thanks Wehner!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 23, 2019)

@newton the goat Your welcome! I knew there was some “cheat” that I used to recall these details in school.  Glad I could help!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead I just have to ask....how many times have you used this knowledge of dissecting triangles in the course of your life?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2019)

I feel like im dying.... ive picked up extra shifts at work to try and save more money by september and now i have this math kicking my ass.... im never going to use trigonometric ratios in my life so why do i even have to learn this 
I feel like im reading greek with no prior knowledge of the language im not saying i cant do it but it certainly is difficult sp far


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 24, 2019)

Newton....stop....stop....don't make a "monster" out of it....take a few deep breaths and relax....there are plenty of things we learn in school that are never used beyond the testing period.....I can't help ya with trig, I left off with algebra 2, but most math is about memorizing formulas so ya know where to plug the numbers into....like a + b = c....or 1/2 bh....the challenge is to learn enough to pass the test and move on.....putting pressure and stress on yourself over the inability to do, with no desire to do....certainly doesn't get the brain in "gear" to face the challenge.....you can do this!!.....just look how far ya have come....and all the crap ya been thru to get to this point......ya really aren't gonna let some silly numbers and letters knock ya out of the "saddle" are ya?......


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 24, 2019)

@Baymule school! 

DH is an engineer though so we’ve pulled out things buried in our brain, used our phones for a refresher, and combined our knowledge for angles on a few projects. I’m sure we could’ve made it work another way though.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> but most math is about memorizing formulas so ya know where to plug the numbers into....like a + b = c....or 1/2 bh....the challenge is to learn enough to pass the test and move on


What he said!!!! Do NOT psych yourself out on this. Given 2 sides and an angle or 1 side and 2 angles and you can figure out all the other sides and angles. 

I feared Calculus in college even though it was only business calculus. Don't even need to understand what it means. Put it off to the last semester. It was a breeze, all I had to do was know which formula to apply to the shape. Got 105% in that class because the prof had extra credit questions on the tests. 

And no I've not ever made use of that "knowledge". The most important angle thing to know is the 3-4-5 rule to measure out a right angle when you are making stuff too big to use a framing square. Easy enough to make square corners in your fences and stuff.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 22, 2019)

You still with us @newton the goat?? Trig didn't take you out I hope.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2019)

Calling @newton the goat !!!! How are you doing young lady??


----------



## newton the goat (May 30, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Calling @newton the goat !!!! How are you doing young lady??


Sorry @Bruce life took me on a bit of a coaster  ride ..... really sorry about going MIA for a few months


----------



## newton the goat (May 30, 2019)

And to everyone else I AM ALIVE!!!.....(somehow)....  its good to be back. So mucn has been happening that it just completely put me out of whack... all my sheep are doing well... romeo has been rented out to an amish family who are just loving his disposition... but sadly someone stole one of my rabbits right out of my backyard... so theres been that and lots pf work and many other things that have been happening and throwing me around like im in a hurricane


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 30, 2019)

Is everything okay?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 30, 2019)

Aww, sorry about your rabbit!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2019)

Ya can't just leave us hanging like that....tho, many things do come along that change our "focus".....whatever has had ya "spinning out of control", I hope has been put behind ya and ya can get on with the things ya Enjoy.....


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Is everything okay?


I wouldnt necessarily say its ok..
 But im here and alive and hoping the changes i have planned for my life in the future help balance things out.
@CntryBoy777 ya i know... and im sorry for leaving you guys hanging if it happens again ill at least give you guys some notice before hand


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

One of the things that happened is i almost lost rizzo. 


 I had her in a pen outside and my cousins dumped a bunch of grass clippings in her pen which of course she loved and ate.... which typically is normal... but 5 minutes later i came outside to her third eyelids covering half her eye and though she looked like she was hyperventalating she was barley taking in any air and was ovbiously struggling to stay upright... so one emergency vet trip and $130 later apparently she is allergic to... idek what... whatever was in those grass clippings. She behaved for the vet better than she has for anyone else even when the vet gave her an antihistamine shot... after waiting for the meds to kick in and the swelling to go down the vet gave her an over all check over and says she is the perfect weight for her size and her teeth are worn down to a perfect length.. so overall besides the allergic reaction she is perfect!


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

Aanyways i feel really bad for up and disapearing again so i hope you guys can forgive me


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2019)

Of course we forgive you! We love you and always want what is best for you. What a relief about Rizzo. Whew! That was a close one. How is school?


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Of course we forgive you! We love you and always want what is best for you. What a relief about Rizzo. Whew! That was a close one. How is school?


Sadly i didnt make it in... since im not doen the trig course yet they wont take me till i am. So that may be a next year thing


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2019)

I'm sorry your life is a storm right now. No need for forgiveness I'm just glad you are still moving forward, sometimes it is really difficult. 

Are you freed up for the summer to do some of your BYH grand tour? I'm guessing not but figured I'd ask just in case. If we can be of any help with the trig class, tutoring or whatever, just let us know. All your friends here want you to be successful in whatever you do.


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I'm sorry your life is a storm right now. No need for forgiveness I'm just glad you are still moving forward, sometimes it is really difficult.
> 
> Are you freed up for the summer to do some of your BYH grand tour? I'm guessing not but figured I'd ask just in case. If we can be of any help with the trig class, tutoring or whatever, just let us know. All your friends here want you to be successful in whatever you do.


I dont think this summer is gonna work still. I have work and have a new project im working on with a team of friends so hopefully that will go well. And if all goes to plan i should be able to start part of my trip next summer!


----------



## greybeard (May 31, 2019)

A rabbit that is allergic to green grass.... that can't be good.
Good to see you back.


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

greybeard said:


> A rabbit that is allergic to green grass.... that can't be good.
> Good to see you back.


It wasnt even the grass she reacted to as she usually eats that... im guessing it was a weed that was included in the grass pile.. and its too to be back


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2019)

Well you can come visit here any time you like. Problem is: it is an 8 hour drive.


----------



## newton the goat (May 31, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well you can come visit here any time you like. Problem is: it is an 8 hour drive.


I mean i could probably do that sometimes  8 hours isnt that bad


----------



## Baymule (Jun 1, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I mean i could probably do that sometimes  8 hours isnt that bad


Yeah, you can do that!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

8 hours is a easy drive...as long as your vehicle  is running well


----------



## Bruce (Jun 1, 2019)

And you aren't too old. Don't think I would do 8 hours (plus stops) straight real often any more.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 1, 2019)

I just noticed all of the shop mod pictures are from one side and didn't show the addition of the pasture side.  I took one picture to show how steep it is on the other side of the shop so there won't be any additions there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 1, 2019)

That sure is Nice!!.....I know y'all will be Thrilled with it when it is finished and setup....things have sure come a loong way from where ya started....


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 1, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I just noticed all of the shop mod pictures are from one side and didn't show the addition of the pasture side.  I took one picture to show how steep it is on the other side of the shop so there won't be any additions there.
> View attachment 62767 View attachment 62768 View attachment 62769


It looks great!! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> 8 hours is a easy drive...as long as your vehicle  is running well


Thankfully lou ( my vw jetta) is doing well for her age. Though i think its mainly rust holder her together now  but she still runs and got some power to her so it should be a fun 8 hours. Ya know if i camt make it all the way down for reasons we should see if we can schedule a meet up spot for whoever is able to come


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm not sure how that got on this thread but I obviously thought I was somewhere else.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not sure how that got on this thread but I obviously thought I was somewhere else.



Must of been that shock you received  today


----------



## Baymule (Jun 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Must of been that shock you received  today


----------



## Bruce (Jun 2, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not sure how that got on this thread but I obviously thought I was somewhere else.


It happens if you quote something in one thread but don't remember to post then go to another thread and add quoted posts there. At least that is how I've managed to drop a totally unrelated response in a thread.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 2, 2019)

Bruce said:


> It happens if you quote something in one thread but don't remember to post then go to another thread and add quoted posts there. At least that is how I've managed to drop a totally unrelated response in a thread.



Thanks Bruce.  I have been known to make my share of errors but that one didn't make sense.  I was in multiple threads at the time so that makes sense.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 2, 2019)

see @Bruce, our age has nonthing to do with our errors.....we just sometimes forget where we are at.....


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 6, 2019)

SUPRISE!!!!..... no seriously what the hell
...lily was supposed to be bred to adonis... not already pregnant.... wtf??? Walked into the barn today and found a lamb attempting to nurse off a ram who was actaully letting her... which made me recheck said rams genitalia just incase ... he was not impressed and neither was i..
 It was a battle to even get the little ewe away from him...then i penned lily and her babies up only to have her reject both.... so again folks another reason why i dont dress up nice to go out for supper.... because now im covered in sheep placenta blood and ****.... thank god for these two beautiful little girls.. our first ewe twins ever!!! put vicks on moms nose and babies butts as advice from an old farmer i know so heres to hoping i dont have to wrestle her for a week


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

What pretty little girls!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What pretty little girls!


Ikr... im absolutely inlove with the fancy girl she is so friendly and cute  walked right up to me in the pen and fell asleep on my foot


----------



## Bruce (Jun 7, 2019)

Too funny Newton! I hope Lily takes those twins or you'll be bringing bottle babies into the house!
In any case, congrats on the twin ewe lambs.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Too funny Newton! I hope Lily takes those twins or you'll be bringing bottle babies into the house!
> In any case, congrats on the twin ewe lambs.


Too late they are bottle babies now... she has no interest in them so queen and motley are now my daughters lol. For proof queenie jumped into my lap and fell asleep lol


Motley just went to sleep a few feet over 


Folks i think its too late... im hooked


----------



## Bruce (Jun 7, 2019)

So Lily just ignores them as she would any other lambs? That's sad. But they do have a good mama in you!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2019)

They won't be spoiled a bit...….


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> So Lily just ignores them as she would any other lambs? That's sad. But they do have a good mama in you!


It is sad but im gonna do my best to raise them right... and slightly spoiled lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> They won't be spoiled a bit...….


They are going to be hella spoiled lol. I mean queen (though shes named after a band) is already living up to her name at a day and a half old


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2019)

I love Queen. Now Adam Lambert is singing with them and he is freaking awesome. Best. Songs. Ever!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I love Queen. Now Adam Lambert is singing with them and he is freaking awesome. Best. Songs. Ever!


I have a friend going to see them this year and there is a fifty fifty chance i may be going as well... possibly not 100% yet
And they are like my altime favorite band lmfao


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

We watched Adam Lambert come in second place to some guy that nobody remembers on American Idol. LOL LOL Queen did songs with both of them and you could literally see the band drooling over Adam. He has brought new life to the band. Nobody can ever replace Freddie Mercury, but Adam sure comes close. I checked on tickets for a concert, but they are out of my price range.   I grew up singing to Queen on 8 track tapes. Nothing like blowing down the highway, windows down, radio up, belting out Queen songs.  My 12 year old grand daughter was singing Another One Bites The Dust a few weeks ago, I joined her and we danced in the kitchen, singing and laughing. One of life's moments.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

Been there great times  ....leon just discovered  Queen on the internet several  months ago, lol...I asked him where the heck have you been  ? (he is only 60) , so needless to say, Queen was rocking the house so he could listen to every song, numerous  TIMES OVER and over..... got just a wee bit old...dang kids
Newton, i sure hope you get to go, get ready for goose bumps and rock n roll !


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2019)

And deafness! Don't forget your earplugs


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And deafness! Don't forget your earplugs


Who need ear plugs? The deafness only adds to the experience lol


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2019)

Ah, the innocence of youth! You'll likely appreciate it more if you don't need hearing aids in your later years


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

@Bruce is right Newton...I cocktail  waitressed in some of the best bars in Boston in my younger years, Aero Simth were my neighbors, as well as many other bands, our clubs brought in the real rock n roll bands.....I am now 67, lost hearing n one ear, wear a device to pick up sounds in the other ear.....party like a rock starr now...but pay for ot later , your choice....ps, not having my hearing REALLY sucks ! You can't  hear your animals very well, and life is just diffrent....ear plugs ...don't  leave home without them ...have a good time !


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

I didn't listen to old, ahem, cough, cough, people either.   I listened to loud music, shot guns, worked in loud places and  had a darned good time. My ears are ringing as I type this. Annoying. My mom wore hearing aids, as did her mom and her mom's mom. I'm sliding into a hearing aid office like a baseball player sliding into home plate.  Not wearing them--YET.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

Watch it woman, i am a little fiesty tonight.. ...seven nights a week of loud music makes it worse...go rock you sox off and have fun


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 8, 2019)

Lol i already know the difficulty of inpaired hearing. Had tubes in my ears 5 times so have plenty of scarring in my canals already. I dont usually listen to loud music so one concert shouldnt hurt too much hopefully lol. But then again what do i know


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Lol i already know the difficulty of inpaired hearing. Had tubes in my ears 5 times so have plenty of scarring in my canals already. I dont usually listen to loud music so one concert shouldnt hurt too much hopefully lol. But then again what do i know


Just bring plugs "incase" you want to use them


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

Take your ear plugs, better to have them and not need them than to be sorry that you didn't_ listen_ LOL LOL

I went to a ZZ Top concert and my ears rang for DAYS....I was 19.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

We said the same thing. Pinch-Poke. You owe me a Coke.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

Zz top pulled me on stage, and george throgood did the same as he was singing "bad to the bone " (


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 8, 2019)

Damn ladies sounds like you bofh had fun at those concerts lmfao ill deffinitly bring earplugs just in case


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

Baby girl, i was a wild child, had tons of fun, traveled, and partied like a rock star.....it was great for about five years.....then it got old....Bay and I may be farm ladies now, but i promise you, we could spin your head in a new york minute, lol...we are both crazy but fun, ...totally  twisted sisters


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

yeah, I had fun.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 9, 2019)

Update on motley and queenie.. we officially have a miracle. Houdini had her first lamb this morning and has decided to adopt the other two littles. Motley is loving this and taking full advantage of it but queenie still comes running to me after eating. I hope she will keep raising them and we will be offering bottles to make sure everyone is getting enough... holy heck i love mollies maternal genetics  now if only we could figure out why lily did what she did.



Btw to show how attached queenie is to me here is a photo of how she fell asleep last night lol 


Her legs were hanging straight down and the back of the head was litterally touching her spine and she had her face shoved into my sweater. Honestly i love this little girl and when i move out i may buy her from my father and take her with me 

She actually qent qith me to a friends burthday party last night.. not one person ignored her and she must have close to 100 snap chat stories of her bouncing aroundand eating and cuddling with people. They absolutley loved her and one even invited us to her birthday party in july  said she would even change the date of the party if i wasnt able to go this ewe is going places lol


----------



## Bruce (Jun 9, 2019)

Yay Houdini! She is magic 
Not sure how you could ever separate yourself from a lamb that parties with you, but don't take her to the concert.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yay Houdini! She is magic
> Not sure how you could ever separate yourself from a lamb that parties with you, but don't take her to the concert.


But sh3 would be adorable at the concert and adam may even call out the lady qith the sheep on her shoulders lol


----------



## Bruce (Jun 9, 2019)

Well that is true, you would certainly be unique (ewenique??) and stand out in a crowd.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well that is true, you would certainly be unique (ewenique??) and stand out in a crowd.


Lmfao yes it sure would be ewenique doubt anyone else qould ever have a sheep at the concert lmfao


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2019)

Got to love Queenie! Haha, I have a ewe named Ewenique!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Got to love Queenie! Haha, I have a ewe named Ewenique!


Lol that doesnt suprise me lol. Btw this lambing season is starting 3-1   3 girls 1 boy loving ththe beginning of this season so far  one born last night


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2019)

That's a pretty flock! Love the deep grass too. I just planted several strips of giant Bermuda.  Have to water the seed every day until it comes up, then 3 times a week.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That's a pretty flock! Love the deep grass too. I just planted several strips of giant Bermuda.  Have to water the seed every day until it comes up, then 3 times a week.


I dont even have yo water mine its got a stream running underground so it does it naturally lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 10, 2019)

Today was a day. Saras son has officially been weaned off of her as he is 80lbs and still nursing off the poor ewe... we didnt remove him in time and she is a skeleton of her former self... i feel horrible. Anyways while loading him and the other boys on the trainer dip**** decided it was time to exactly the perfect revenge on me and football tackle me to get away... lets just say if im feeling it this bad now... its gonna be even worse in the morning.
In other news romeo will be moved to a new flock of katadhin ewes in the amish comunity soon and adonis is off to his new feild of ladies tomorrow! My dad has officially become a ram pimp in his amish comunity


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2019)

Somehow "father's occupation: pimp" just doesn't sound too good!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Somehow "father's occupation: pimp" just doesn't sound too good!


No it doesnt but its funny to think of h8m that way


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Somehow "father's occupation: pimp" just doesn't sound too good!


She said "_ram pimp"_ he's selling off the young boys.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, not really selling them, pimps just rent out the "talent".


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## newton the goat (Jun 14, 2019)

Lmfao ya you got me there bruce 

Anyways updates on the girls. Motley and queenie are doing well. Them and the moms got transferred into the feild next ro the barn.



Both girls are growing well with the double parenting they are getting from myself and houdini.


 queenie is still a fan of cuddling and has developed a habit of physically throwing herself into my lap so she doesnt have to share the bottle with her sister their personalities are finally startingto show and its too cute for words.


 btw for you who remember daisy lucile. Look at this chunkey monkey! Holy hell she is such a thick ewe it is rediculous. But i have to say i love ththe way she looks and cant wait to see the offspring she gives us!

 
This is how sara is looking. I heard that an ewe regains half a body score every two weeks with proper nutrition so im hoping to get her back to her previous form with a well deserved break.


Id say she looks to be enjoying the lack of that obnoxious ram lamb by her side. Finally some rest and relaxation. Dad actually got over 300 for the ram lamb and the rest sold along beside him for over $900 total  guess milk fed is the way to go? Lol 
Anyways the rest of the flock have been  getting moved from feild to feild and they are absolutley loving it. Hopefully with all the green grass the rest of the lambs can be weaned soon as well. They are almost there but not quite yet.


The girls loving their grass. I love all my colors! 
Oooh and another girls i havent mentioned in a while! Luna! Lilys first daughter. I lovd the size of the girls that lily gives us! Such big chunkey girls i just love it!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

What a beautiful flock! And the grass! I have grass envy.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What a beautiful flock! And the grass! I have grass envy.


You have grass envey of that grass? Thats nothing! Take a look at this stuff! 

 its over 6ft!! Got at lesst half a foot on me! 

 aint it envy  worthy?  lol this is what our gully looks like every year.. though its a bit wet so...


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2019)

You have lots of sheep! Looks like the operation is running well. Congrats to you and your Dad.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

What the heck kind of grass is that! I just planted giant Bermuda, it does well in the heat here. I have tiny green dots showing now.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What the heck kind of grass is that! I just planted giant Bermuda, it does well in the heat here. I have tiny green dots showing now.


Honestly i have no clue... all i know is its a **** show to cut but the sheep love it


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok, NOW I have serious grass envy!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2019)

I have no idea but we have it as well. I call it a weed since it happily grows in the flower beds.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 14, 2019)

Well the sheep like it so we just call it grass lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 17, 2019)

Question do any of you guys have a sheep halter that you can give me measurments for? Im currently working on one for a project


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 20, 2019)

So after weeks of being miserable and rightly so saphy has finally popped! She gave us teeny tiny twins. No wonder she was so uncomfortable she in past lambings has only ever given birth to one so twins is amazing!!  looks at these tiny bouncing baby boys! 



This was also the first ever birth i have witnessed in my flock  so suprise suprise... i honestly didnt expect them to come out so quickly  guess everyday is a learning experience right?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 20, 2019)

It sure is...and the learning never stops .....nice twins


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2019)

Congrats on the twin boys. Their mom is marked so pretty! My ewes pretty much give birth at night and surprise me in the mornings, but I have been present for two births.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the twin boys. Their mom is marked so pretty! My ewes pretty much give birth at night and surprise me in the mornings, but I have been present for two births.


Her daughter serin literally has contoured cheeks  i love the markings her and her lambs have. Speaking of which i think shes been a little depressed since being seperated from her daughter. They were bonded pretty tight


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't think they ALWAYS come out fast. But it is best when they do, I think it means much less likelihood of problems.


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I don't think they ALWAYS come out fast. But it is best when they do, I think it means much less likelihood of problems.


I mean i get that. Which is why i was so shocked when the second one litterally shot out  like soooo fast lol


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2019)

Didn't even have time to put your catcher's mitt on!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2019)

Squirt. Plop. Another one!


----------



## newton the goat (Jun 20, 2019)

Hahaha exactly! Only had to clear the goop off the second ones nose lol which mom would probably have done on her own but im an anxious person so life dont work like that


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 13, 2019)

Look at these babies grow! All born within a week or each other. My "mutant" ram lamb is huge!!!! Im liking this katadhin barbedos cross


----------



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2019)

How ya' been doing?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 13, 2019)

They sure look really Good!!....and it is Good to hear from ya.....let me guess...ya been Busy.....


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 13, 2019)

Nah i wish id been busy. Well i mean i was busy till the 6th with my aunts wedding but after that i dont have any excuse except for the fact that byh wouldnt let me post pictures so i kept putting off posting and giving up . Been looking for good proffesional help to get me outa my rut this stuff isnt gonna beat me. 
Btw So Dad an i have also been looking at a new ram but our problem is getting him to us because he is in st louis illinois can i get your opinion on him? 


I like the looks of him but i want other opinions. And since i trust you guys a **** tonne im coming to you


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 13, 2019)

Is that East St Louis, Illinois?  How old is the ram and do you have a picture from a straight side view?


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 13, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Is that East St Louis, Illinois?  How old is the ram and do you have a picture from a straight side view?


He is a year old and i have a partial side shot its not the best i will ask for a better one


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't know what your goals are anymore but I would not even consider that one for a herd sire.


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 13, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know what your goals are anymore but I would not even consider that one for a herd sire.


Ok deffinitly will take that into high consideration. He does have others for sale


----------



## newton the goat (Jul 14, 2019)

@Mike CHS i dont ththink ill go with him. The distance is too far and the tam isnt worth it. I got back in contact with the woman we bought our flock from previously and have decided to look at some of her unrelated rams. We are currently breeding for color and for size and quick growth. We added romeo who has nice color and throws low birth weights but has very quick growning lambs that get bigger than he is. We want bigger sturdier lambs that grow quickly but arent too strenuous for the ewes to birth.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> @Mike CHS We want bigger sturdier lambs that grow quickly but arent too strenuous for the ewes to birth.


Those are good goals.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 13, 2019)

So... news ive known was coming for a while now and have been dreading... my dad is selling the sheep including motley and queenie.


 Is anyone still up for me visiting during a road trip? Im gonna need my fill of animal cuddles sooner than later plus ive been promising to do this for a while now and have kept procrastinating (sorry)  i hope you all are in good health


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry about your Dad selling the sheep. I am sure he has his reasons. Yes, we are up to a visit from you! Would love to have you. You might want to visit a little closer to home to start with, but if you want to bring yourself to Texas, come on!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm really sorry about the sheep. Is he getting out of animals entirely?

Texas is REALLY HOT right now!
We'll be gone (only DD2 here to take care of animals) taking DD1 back to school then a few days in PEI. The trip starts Aug 30, returning home Sept 7


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 14, 2019)

Dad is now just doing grower lambs so buying them young and feeding them till they are big enough to go to auction. I may aim for later on this year in fall. I need to save up a bit more first


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 17, 2019)

What month would work best for you guys? I know bruces is gone till early sept and im officially done my job the end of september. I want to start planning a route but have no idea where to start.. no more procrastinating


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

When ever you get here. I imagine it might take you awhile......LOL You could start close to home, swing down south and visit your way along.


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> When ever you get here. I imagine it might take you awhile......LOL You could start close to home, swing down south and visit your way along.


Thats what im trying to figure out lol i need a list of people and where they are located before i can plan my route lol


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 18, 2019)

You are always welcome at my place. Truth be told I could use the help, things have been hectic. Piglets escaping left and right, tearing up the pasture getting in the barn. I have so many animals to care for and Im basically on my own as my brother doesn’t help with **** anymore. 

I love my animals but its a lot of work so getting help now and then would awesome. 

Im in central NJ in case you were wondering,


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

luvmypets said:


> You are always welcome at my place. Truth be told I could use the help, things have been hectic. Piglets escaping left and right, tearing up the pasture getting in the barn. I have so many animals to care for and Im basically on my own as my brother doesn’t help with **** anymore.
> 
> I love my animals but its a lot of work so getting help now and then would awesome.
> 
> Im in central NJ in case you were wondering,


Your only an 8 hour drive from me wooo possibly a good starting place lol. You and bruce both.. question is how far of a drive are you from each other... i know i want to go see a friend in denver Colorado for a bit so .... 8 hours and 39 minutes from you not counting time to your adress and about 8 hours from bruce... any ways im good with putting up fences id deffinitly love to help you with piglets lol.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 18, 2019)

I guess we would need a list of all stops in order to set out an itinerary. Starting here would be more interesting than ending here. Not much going on other than dealing with the animals twice a day once it gets into winter. IF @rachels.haven is on the list, she is about 3.5 hours SE of me. IF @RollingAcres is on the list, she about 3.5 hours south of me and 3 hours west of Rachel. IF both are on the tour, I would go to Rachel first, then Rolling since that way you have a shorter trip to @luvmypets who has already offered. And I suspect she is likely the most on need of extra hands now.

To @luvmypets , I hope you are doing OK.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 18, 2019)

I'd be okay with you at least stopping here for a night or two. I'd need to double check with my other half. He's a bit of a private person, and my 4 and 5 year old kids are loud and insane but it should be okay at least briefly.

Everything I do is kind of at my kids' pace jammed in everywhere at every which time, so I'm not sure if you can do much work over here, but I can offer a room for a night or two and (firm, sorry) bed and a bathroom and usually dinner.

I mean, I could go get more t-posts and cattle panels and we could put up a pen fence for a week 'cause who doesn't love pounding posts through big ole' rocks for a week and all, but I think my family is sick of my single minded pursuit of more fencing this year and the racket it made (I want to keep going though, of course, but family peace is better...I think). I think my kids might kick me out if I did.

And I am extending the aviary run on my chicken coop, but that is lousy work I would not inflict on anyone. Hardware cloth stucks (you know, like a vacuum, but with sharp wires) and cuts my skin, clothes, and rips up my shoes every time I work with it, so I think I'll hog that project all to myself.

Let me know if you want to stop here and I'll check. Should be fine. We're in Groton, Massachusetts. It's pretty here. And you literally can not see the forest for all the trees here.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

Didn't you have a thread on your trip?


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

rachels.haven said:


> I'd be okay with you at least stopping here for a night or two. I'd need to double check with my other half. He's a bit of a private person, and my 4 and 5 year old kids are loud and insane but it should be okay at least briefly.
> 
> Everything I do is kind of at my kids' pace jammed in everywhere at every which time, so I'm not sure if you can do much work over here, but I can offer a room for a night or two and (firm, sorry) bed and a bathroom and usually dinner.
> 
> ...


Id love to stop by and trust me i know fencing like the back of my hand. I can help you get through as much as i can in the time we have lol


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Didn't you have a thread on your trip?


I seem to have lost track of it do not rmemeber the name and cant find it on my page  lol


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Didn't you have a thread on your trip?


I seem to have lost track of it do not rmemeber the name and cant find it on my page  lol


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

Somewhere there is a list of people that wanted you to come visit.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

here it is!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/newtons-new-adventure.39073/


----------



## newton the goat (Aug 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> here it is!
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/newtons-new-adventure.39073/


Youre amazjng as always @Baymule


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

Got you fooled!


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 19, 2019)

Lol, you don't HAVE to help me with fencing if you don't want to. I don't actually have any fencing materials here for the working on, nor do I plan to get them any time soon. But if you wanted to teach me about fencing, maybe help me put in one wood post, I'd think that would be cool, if you did wind up down here on your trip. If I can learn to put in wood posts, assuming it's possible at all here, it would help me next year take my property to the next level when spring time comes-one step closer to being a farm and one step farther away from being the last person's small estate. 

BUT staying here for a night or two, as long as I get the dates cleared with DH, should come with no strings attached. I'm suspicious we might be a midway point between northern members. And if doesn't wind up convenient to stop here, that's fine too. There are a lot of people that could really, really use an extra pair of hands, and we're fortunate enough to be okay. And I can definitely scrap through the learning curve of putting up posts on my own as soon as I get the inclination to collect materials. My plan isn't to do that until spring (or so I keep reminding myself).

OH, btw, If I were you, I'd definitely make sure I were down south when the cold and icy weather hits. Comparatively speaking, the south has awesome winters. It's gray and often rainy and a little chilly, but the temperature is lovely! I'd rather work in that any day than the northern winters we're all used to. My mom lives in Tennessee, and they consider it very, uncomfortably cold when it hits 20 fahrenheit, for instance. That is her bitter winter. I want that (but NOT their summers).


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 13, 2019)

I apparently am having a really bad luck strea as of recently... wisdom teeth got removed last friday,car died on me today. So many expenses that have jist eaten through my savings and to my own regret the end of september isnt looking all that plausible sjnce im still waiting on my passport as well..... urgh.... though besides that things are doing well over here. I went to go visit the sheep at their new home and as predeicted rosy dropped lambs not to long after being shipped out there. Both are healthy and growing quick. Sadly i wasnt able to get photos. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

Doing about the same as you. Truck broke down, cracked radiator and blown head gaskets. $$$$$$$$$$$ Called a wrecker to come get it, called a friend to come get us, took her home. Took her car to Doctor appointment, her car overheated before we got there. Cancelled Dr appointment, called friend, her husband came and we limped car back to their house. My DD had my car because hers was broke down. Had to get my car back, she borrowed neighbor's car. Then my car broke down, son in law is working on it, got their car back up and running, we have it now. Had to borrow a truck to hitch trailer to and take 4 lambs to slaughter, was very worried that we would do something to it, but we got it returned without mishap.  Currently waiting on both of ours to get fixed. $$$$$$$ At least I already had my wisdom teeth removed, so I guess I am doing better than you are. LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 13, 2019)

Holy Cow - hope ya'lls bad luck isn't contagious!  (but it kinda sounds like it is)


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow - hope ya'lls bad luck isn't contagious!  (but it kinda sounds like it is)


I’m selling good luck charms, only $20, wanna buy one?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I’m selling good luck charms, only $20, wanna buy one?


I think you need 'em more than I do!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think you need 'em more than I do!


No, I really need the $20!! I got a BIG bill to pay!!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 13, 2019)

Sure sorry to hear of vehicle troubles both in Ontario and Texas!


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 14, 2019)

Bwahahaha damm @Baymule and i thought i was the only one  as of yesterday my bad luck seems to have increased... had to get stitches in my thumb because my cousin doesnt know how to train his dog... left him with us for a week and he decided to attack me the last day.... stupid dog told my aunt if she ever volunteers to babysit him again im out of the house until he is gone. My car was estimated to be fixed woth the cost of 200.... aomehow it climbed to well over 700  why does adulting suck so much.... but hey im going to and interview for a job at a huge animal auction house this tuesday... finally getting away from the workplace bully so thats pretty good luck.... heres to hoping both our luck gets better  btw quick litle thing... i recently got into dnd (dungeons and dragons) with my friend.. he has banned me from ever touching his dice since i have horrible rolls constantly and he fears ill pass on my bad luck to him


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

My broke down car saga continues. The fuel pump assembly came in Wednesday. Son in law went to put it in this morning, it was the wrong part. So DD called Auto Zone, part would be in by 1:00. SIL went to AZ, part was not there, he got flustered, finally called DD and told her to call the Auto Zone and find out where it was. Somehow she called a location 1 1/2 hours away! So she loaded up the kids and drove there and back. Guess what? it was the WRONG part too! They have ordered the part yet again. It will be in on Wednesday. We are driving a borrowed car. We had to borrow a truck today to go get some rock. 

I'll trade your $700 repair bill for my $3500-$4000 truck repair bill! Wanna buy a $20 good luck charm?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm staying far, far away from both of ya'll!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 15, 2019)

Good plan FEM!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

@newton the goat i am getting the feeling that we aren’t wanted..... Maybe I am going about this all wrong. Ha! Got it! Send me $20 and the name and address of your enemies and I’ll send THEM a “good luck” charm! LOL LOL


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @newton the goat i am getting the feeling that we aren’t wanted..... Maybe I am going about this all wrong. Ha! Got it! Send me $20 and the name and address of your enemies and I’ll send THEM a “good luck” charm! LOL LOL


Im in as well if it means getting rid of some of this bad luck . And im getting the feeling that people dont want us to generously donate our "luck" to them lol 
Whats that saying.. sharing is caring? i only wanna share my luck because i care hahahaha


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2019)

Posted on my journal, but I will add it to yours.  Having trouble with the automatic diesel ( in concession to my ankle and not being able to use the clutch on the other truck);   that I am supposed to move round bales with... seems it is probably algae in the diesel fuel, getting into the fuel line and fuel filter and cutting off....
Got the new used engine in my car, they started it and water went everywhere... bad head or head gasket.  Under warranty, so they shipped another engine, but more time and labor to get it taken out,  then this one put in.....plus still no car to drive....
So don't feel alone.......


----------



## Bruce (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm not clicking the "like" button on that Jan!!!



newton the goat said:


> Whats that saying.. sharing is caring? i only wanna share my luck because i care


Ah, aren't you sweet!! Wanna be my friend? @Baymule too, I sure don't want you two sending me any "good luck" charms.


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 15, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Posted on my journal, but I will add it to yours.  Having trouble with the automatic diesel ( in concession to my ankle and not being able to use the clutch on the other truck);   that I am supposed to move round bales with... seems it is probably algae in the diesel fuel, getting into the fuel line and fuel filter and cutting off....
> Got the new used engine in my car, they started it and water went everywhere... bad head or head gasket.  Under warranty, so they shipped another engine, but more time and labor to get it taken out,  then this one put in.....plus still no car to drive....
> So don't feel alone.......


Geez.... im both glad and worried that im less alone in this situation than i thought...
 Arent we just a boatload of badluck wkth vehicles 


Bruce said:


> I'm not clicking the "like" button on that Jan!!!
> 
> 
> Ah, aren't you sweet!! Wanna be my friend? @Baymule too, I sure don't want you two sending me any "good luck" charms.


Awwee but "goodluck charms are the base of  the best friendships  but fiiinnnee if thats the conditions for your friendship


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Posted on my journal, but I will add it to yours.  Having trouble with the automatic diesel ( in concession to my ankle and not being able to use the clutch on the other truck);   that I am supposed to move round bales with... seems it is probably algae in the diesel fuel, getting into the fuel line and fuel filter and cutting off....
> Got the new used engine in my car, they started it and water went everywhere... bad head or head gasket.  Under warranty, so they shipped another engine, but more time and labor to get it taken out,  then this one put in.....plus still no car to drive....
> So don't feel alone.......


I really, really feel your pain! I'm not going to like your post either.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Ah, aren't you sweet!! Wanna be my friend? @Baymule too, I sure don't want you two sending me any "good luck" charms.


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


>


And here i was thinking we were all already friends geez thanks @Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh good, I guess that means I'm safe from receiving such a charm


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

@Bruce you are already charming!


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @Bruce you are already charming!


No need for extra charms


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @Bruce you are already charming!


Aren't you nice!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Aren't you nice!


Just truthful. You are a fine man and we are fortunate to have you here.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## newton the goat (Sep 21, 2019)

I agree with @Baymule we are very fortunate to have ya here @Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm glad to have you and Bay and all my other friends here!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry ya are having such difficulties to deal with....I know sometimes it seems overwhelming....we have been thru a whole bunch ourselves.....but, ya are a strong young lady and things will settle down some for ya as time goes on....never lose your confidence and if ya feel it waning on ya, just let us know....cause I sure don't have a problem telling ya that I have confidence in ya.....just always do what ya know is right and don't worry about others.....Hang in there!!.....
I for one can atest that @Bruce is a 1st Class friend....even in person!!...


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 22, 2019)

@CntryBoy777 i hope to have the opportunity to confirm how good of friends everybody is in person some day sooner than later. And you are right life may be getting me down no but it will be better soon... hopefully lol... btw i dont remember if i told you guys.... heh... i got another sibling on the way  due dec 25.... whooo boy...20 year difference... ugh step mom wont tell us the gender so i may attempt to make a poll on here and have you guys vote on what you think it is 

Im leaving my job at the restraunt at the end of september. Got a possible job at a local pet shop lined up... part time sadly so i may be grabbing a second one at a barn again  good hours there usually so we will see. Slowly i am trying to make changes to my life.. purging stuff i dont need anymore... looking into talk to a behaviorist and see if i can get some tips to change my life a bit. Aunt convinced me to see a psychiatrist this summer... lets say once was enough  never again... so i can now say that im taking steps forward to change.. took longer than it should have though lol


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2019)

I would say congrats on the new sibling but as far as I recall, step mom didn't deal well at all with the last one. I sure hope it goes better this time.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2019)

Recognizing that what you are doing isn't working for you is a pretty big deal. Making changes to bring about the life you want is monumental. Good for you. Some people go all their lives and never realize that they need to make changes to improve their life.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I would say congrats on the new sibling but as far as I recall, step mom didn't deal well at all with the last one. I sure hope it goes better this time.


x2


----------



## newton the goat (Sep 24, 2019)

I hope that the new sibling goes over better than the last as well. And thank you @Baymule @Bruce  you guys have honestly done so much for me over the years as have many other. I want to thank you for evrything youve done so far i probbaly wouldnt be where i am now without the supoort ive gotten from you guys


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2019)

We are all here for each other


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> I hope that the new sibling goes over better than the last as well. And thank you @Baymule @Bruce  you guys have honestly done so much for me over the years as have many other. I want to thank you for evrything youve done so far i probbaly wouldnt be where i am now without the supoort ive gotten from you guys


Aww...that is such a nice thing to say. Girl, we got your back.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 8, 2019)

So started a new job. Working as a barn hand again but this time with a much better boss. Fulltime hours. Good pay and a coworker i can get along with quite nicely. Been working there for about 3 weeks and have found it to be quite likable. Today of course i had to do something stupid... while tossing straw i went to stab the next leaf and missed.... got myself pretty good in my foot right through my steel toe rubber boot. Hospital says its gonna hurt like hell for a bit but i managed to avoid any major damage... sigh just wrap me in bubble wrap now why dont ya


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 8, 2019)

That just adds to the life experience.    Hopefully it heals fast.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2019)

Don’t feel like the only one. I have a trail of stupid behind me. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Nov 9, 2019)

And in front as well Bay?

Glad to know you are still with us Newton! And with a job and co-workers you like; that certainly makes life much more enjoyable.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2019)

I like to think I learn from my mistakes, but I keep finding new ones.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 15, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> That just adds to the life experience.    Hopefully it heals fast.


Life experience it is lol. Thank god i have regeneration abilities 😉 the inch deep hole has almost fully healed only what a week later?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I like to think I learn from my mistakes, but I keep finding new ones.


Oh boy do i know the feeling lol everytime i turn a corner i find a new one


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 15, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And in front as well Bay?
> 
> Glad to know you are still with us Newton! And with a job and co-workers you like; that certainly makes life much more enjoyable.


I promise that i will always be with you guys. May not be on often but ill never truly be gone always lurking around some random corner ready to apear when you least expect it lol


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 15, 2019)

You guys know that impending sense of doom you get when you can litterally see how something is going to turn out? Guess im not smart enough to leave and let live something i know isnt going to end well.... perpare for another crash landing... cause she be coming quickly lol wish me luck cause this landing is gonna be rocky and may be painful lol


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Don’t feel like the only one. I have a trail of stupid behind me. LOL


Yes but have you any thing like stabbing youself in the foot with a pitch fork right infront of your new boss stupid?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> Yes but have you any thing like stabbing youself in the foot with a pitch fork right infront of your new boss stupid?



Sure! You don't have stupid locked down and kept only to yourself, there is plenty to go around and share. LOL LOL How's the foot?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Sure! You don't have stupid locked down and kept only to yourself, there is plenty to go around and share. LOL LOL How's the foot?


Foot is almost completely healed thankfully lol. The sscab is almost gone and is now just a little itchy and irritating


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2019)

newton the goat said:


> You guys know that impending sense of doom you get when you can litterally see how something is going to turn out? Guess im not smart enough to leave and let live something i know isnt going to end well.... perpare for another crash landing... cause she be coming quickly lol wish me luck cause this landing is gonna be rocky and may be painful lol


Are we supposed to start worrying??


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 18, 2019)

Was that the feeling you got as the fork landed? 'Cause I've done similar things and felt that. It's when time slows down and you're like, "oh crap" and you nearly cut your finger off or your arm open or put a nail through your foot or...


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Are we supposed to start worrying??


Nah not you guys lol. Ive just possibly involved myself in a stupid situation 🤣.



rachels.haven said:


> Was that the feeling you got as the fork landed? 'Cause I've done similar things and felt that. It's when time slows down and you're like, "oh crap" and you nearly cut your finger off or your arm open or put a nail through your foot or...


Ya know... time did slow down and i have to say im quite proud of the number of curse words i was able to think up before the fork connected with my foot hahaha


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2019)

Well just get yourself out of that stupid situation. We've all done stupid things. The smart ones recognize that, extricate themselves, learn from their mistakes and go their way with one of life's lessons. You are a smart one.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2019)

What Bay said! Extricate yourself from the "stupid situation" as quickly and with as little damage as possible


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 19, 2019)

Geez you guys have a lot more confidence in me actually being a "smart one" than i do lmfao 🤣


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2019)

Ah,  that is your problem - not enough confidence in your abilities! Look back at the things you've done and think again about what you are capable of. It's been a fair bit more than "I went to school, I came home and played on my computer, did my homework and texted with my friends. Rinse, repeat."


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2019)

You are a fine young woman with  a great future ahead of you. Whatever you do in your life, you will be the best. You have all of us at BYH as your back up.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 20, 2019)

I mean yeah true i dont have much confidence in myself ut considering this stupid situation is revolving around my high school crush... i may or may not want to resolve this 🤣😬 its turning out a but better than i thought it would but i still have a weird feeling in my gut i hope will disappear soon. Thinking it may just be my insecurities but am keeping an eye out just incase it isnt.... wish me luck lol ill be needing it


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are a fine young woman with  a great future ahead of you. Whatever you do in your life, you will be the best. You have all of us at BYH as your back up.


Honestly baymule im so glad i met you guys lol you always know just the things to say that make me smile


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Ah,  that is your problem - not enough confidence in your abilities! Look back at the things you've done and think again about what you are capable of. It's been a fair bit more than "I went to school, I came home and played on my computer, did my homework and texted with my friends. Rinse, repeat."


Just a little bit more than the whole rinse and repeat routine lol. I mean who else can say they not only started college a week after school ended but also did that while raising an entire flock of sheep and caring for chickens and pigs and etcetera. Lol btw were getting chickens again next year after my sibling is born yay!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 21, 2019)

Few if any and that is my point. Like @luvmypets you are a young person with more background than most of your peers. If you go back to college, make sure it is on your application, they like "other than run of the mill", people who show initiative with things outside of formal education and a part time job at McDonalds. Same with a lot of jobs, herd management etc may not be part of the job, or even close to it, but it shows the ability and desire to work hard at goals, decision making, etc.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2020)

Well Ms. Newton hasn't been here since the last day of November 
But in case she happens by: 
 Happy Birthday @newton the goat !!!  
21 today I think.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2021)

Ms. Newton still MIA  
But I wish her a happy 22nd birthday anyway!


----------

